# Daniel Bryan



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Get ready to see the lowest rating in WWE history. I wouldn't be surprised if they reach TNA levels.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

A heel turn for Bryan. I'm not sure how he can sell lying in his kayfabe story as a face. It makes him look like an opportunistic hypocrite, not exactly the qualities of a face.

That being said, I want to see a heel Bryan. So it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Classic WWE booking. Big Show becomes a heel as well, and Daniel Bryan is THE ULTIMATE UNDERDOG!

We're jet-set for a very mediocre and probably pretty short title reign.

That's just the way thing go in the 'E.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

SD's gonna get higher ratings then RAW now.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I don't know why but it looked like Show is going to turn heel.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I wouldn't be surprised if they reversed the decision. He won it just like he did when he cashed in on Henry.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Wow that was great. Just as the above poster said, it might affect the ratings, but cant say! And I think neither of them is going to turn heel.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

so now the champion doesnt have to be standing up like every other time??? all of a sudden they can be on the floor already?

am i the only one who see a reverse decision coming?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Azuran said:


> Get ready to see the lowest rating in WWE history. I wouldn't be surprised if they reach TNA levels.


lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



The Dude said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they reversed the decision. He won it just like he did when he cashed in on Henry.


The ref and/or Teddy Long would have called it on the spot if that was to happen. Bryan walked out with it.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Azuran said:


> Get ready to see the lowest rating in WWE history. I wouldn't be surprised if they reach TNA levels.



Still will not change the fact that he is a world champion, so i couldn't care less


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



The Dude said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they reversed the decision. He won it just like he did when he cashed in on Henry.


Henry wasn't medically cleared to compete in the first place, that's why the first cash in was overturned.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



PuddleDancer said:


> so now the champion doesnt have to be standing up like every other time??? all of a sudden they can be on the floor already?
> 
> am i the only one who see a reverse decision coming?



No, you're not. Then again, if they were gonna reverse the decision they would've had Teddy Long come out right after he cashed in like he did the 1st time.

I hope it stands, though.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

:]:]:]

Finally He gets what he freakin deserves.


too bad we are going to get to hear cole bitch and moan for months


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

if they get low ratings why not blame just blame Orton as always


----------



## saxplayer9291 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

This kind of pisses me off as I wanted to see Big Show have a run with the title. But oh well i guess


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Daniel Bryan is staying World Heavyweight Champion. Alberto Del Rio pinned CM Punk before he could get back to his feet, the same with Daniel Bryan.

Fucking awesome.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



saxplayer9291 said:


> This kind of pisses me off as I wanted to see Big Show have a run with the title. But oh well i guess


I just cant take show seriously right now gota heel turn him for any quality to come of him


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

the dumbest shit ever. DB have been booked horribly and now all of sudden is the world champion. Mark henry had like the best booked title reign in recent history all ruined of a hot shot title exchange in less then 2 minutes. To make it worst big show won the title from mark henry in a VERY anti-climatic ending. WWE should be ashamed of itself for the fuckery that happened tonight.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I told myself that when Punk won the WWE title, I'd start watching Raw again, and now, it looks like I'm tuning into Smackdown each week now too.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

i think this is weak booking on wwe part. im not a huge fan of bryan but i dont dislike him either so im not against him being champion. but with that being said, he has no credibility right now. he has been treated like a jobber for months and now kayfabe wise were supposed to believe that hes the world champ? 

if wwe was going to out the title on bryan then they needed to build him up more so he doesnt come across like a jobber who got lucky. thast the way he comes across right now . he may have the least cred maybe besides for jack swagger that i can remember winning a world title


----------



## saxplayer9291 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Until May said:


> I just cant take show seriously right now gota heel turn him for any quality to come of him


Thats always the answer to everything on this forum is a heel turn. But i see where your coming from. I still would have like to see atleast a 2 month reign of the big show /up to elimination chamber


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Until May said:


> :]:]:]
> 
> Finally He gets what he freakin deserves.
> 
> ...


what he "Deserves"? Since when? this is not the indys..


----------



## SailorAirman (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

While it's not exactly the best booking I like it. Especially if takes the Championship away from the Mark Henry vs. Big Show feud and Daniel Bryan has a feud with just about anyone else. It will be even better if he is able to keep the title beyond the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



saxplayer9291 said:


> Thats always the answer to everything on this forum is a heel turn. But i see where your coming from. I still would have like to see atleast a 2 month reign of the big show /up to elimination chamber


considering I mark for DB, sheamus, and tyler reks I could care less. but they cant book show properly as a face, so just turn him.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> what he "Deserves"? Since when? this is not the indys..



hes great in the wwe getting the MITB contract and pulling off great matches and GREAT matches. so why wouldn't he deserve it? Hes got all the tools and will be a great champion ever since he had the US title its time he got this main event push.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> what he "Deserves"? Since when? this is not the indys..


He's busted his ass of for years all over the world. He deserves it more than any other wrestler WWE has on their roster. Matter of fact, he deserves it more than anyone else in the world. Period.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Mattyb2266 said:


> He's busted his ass of for years all over the world. He deserves it more than any other wrestler WWE has on their roster. Matter of fact, he deserves it more than anyone else in the world. Period.


hes been in the wwe less than 2 years. what this deserved shit ? 

besides its not the point if he deserves it or not. he has the credibility of a santino right now and hes now the world champ. just hotshotting and fucking up henry title reign all in the same process....just a horrible move all around


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Until May said:


> hes great in the wwe getting the MITB contract and pulling off great matches and GREAT matches. so why wouldn't he deserve it? Hes got all the tools and will be a great champion ever since he had the US title its time he got this main event push.


he is a midcarder. Good and great matches don't make you a champ. he got all the tools? That is questionable. I can't take any part of DB as a gimmick seriously. He doesn't do it for me on the mic either. Being a "Good" wrestler doesn't mean he "deserve" the title. He as of right now it not booked to deserve a US title reign, let alone a world title.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Mattyb2266 said:


> *He's busted his ass of for years all over the world. * He deserves it more than any other wrestler WWE has on their roster. Matter of fact, he deserves it more than anyone else in the world. Period.


so have other indys wrestlers but how does that make his "Deserve" is in the WWE though? This is not a lifetime achievement award here.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> he is a midcarder. Good and great matches don't make you a champ. he got all the tools? That is questionable. I can't take any part of DB as a gimmick seriously. He doesn't do it for me on the mic either. Being a "Good" wrestler doesn't mean he "deserve" the title. He as of right now it not booked to deserve a US title reign, let alone a world title.


GREAT in ring skills
good mic skills
over
very entertaining

how is that not deserving? if you entertain the fans that much then the title should be yours. he is no midcarder not anymore he is where he belongs.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



RatedR IWC Star said:


> hes been in the wwe less than 2 years. what this deserved shit ?
> 
> besides its not the point if he deserves it or not. he has the credibility of a santino right now and hes now the world champ. just hotshotting and fucking up henry title reign all in the same process....just a horrible move all around


Name one wrestler currently active who has worked harder and strives to be better than him, and I'll gladly tell you why you're wrong. 

Anyways, he hasn't even been champion for an hour and people are criticizing his reign. Give it time to see where they take it. You never know how shits gonna turn out. Wrestling fans can be so damn impatient sometimes.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Azuran said:


> Get ready to see the lowest rating in WWE history. I wouldn't be surprised if they reach TNA levels.


FUCK RATINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's all about quality!!!!!! DAMNIT!


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

edit


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Until May said:


> GREAT in ring skills
> good mic skills
> over
> very entertaining
> ...


GREAT in ring skills - Good
good mic skills BULLSHIT - Decent at best.
over - Questionable based on most cities he come out to silence
very entertaining - NO


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Mattyb2266 said:


> Name one wrestler currently active who has worked harder and strives to be better than him, and I'll gladly tell you why you're wrong.
> 
> Anyways, he hasn't even been champion for an hour and people are criticizing his reign. Give it time to see where they take it. You never know how shits gonna turn out. Wrestling fans can be so damn impatient sometimes.


this has nothing to do with impatience. when someone gets the title they should have credibility and be built up enough to the point where it feels like they belong there. bryan has been treated like a jobber for months. thats not debatable because its a fact. 

u know what sheamus, swagger, del rio title reigns all had in common? they all sucked . you know why? because they werernt over /credible when they won it . 

and dont tell me bryan is over . when he comes out you can hear crickets. the only time he gets any kind of pop is when he teases cashing in his mitb.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Mattyb2266 said:


> Name one wrestler currently active who has worked harder and strives to be better than him, and I'll gladly tell you why you're wrong.
> 
> Anyways, he hasn't even been champion for an hour and people are criticizing his reign. Give it time to see where they take it. You never know how shits gonna turn out. Wrestling fans can be so damn impatient sometimes.


Dude the guy went from losing to Cody Rhodes to being the world champ, I like DB and all but he's has been booked poorly since he won MITB briefcase


----------



## SailorAirman (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

The fact that Daniel Bryan was able to do this, all while being a vegan. (I dislike a large number of the vegetables you must eat to be a vegan and get protein) I'm impressed. It's just as impressive as CM Punks straight edge lifestyle.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

UGH. I WANNA SLAP THE HOLY SHIT OUT OF BRYAN.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> so have other indys wrestlers but how does that make his "Deserve" is in the WWE though? This is not a lifetime achievement award here.


Being an Indy wrestler has nothing to do with it. There are some Indy wrestlers who are complete shit and some WWE wrestlers with great talent. The point is no one currently active in wrestling today has worked harder on honing their craft to become the perfect professional wrestler the way that Bryan has. Indy's are irrelevant.


----------



## undertakery2j (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Why do the ratings matter? You don't hold stock in the WWE. It should be about what is most entertaining, and that's Daniel Bryan.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Until May said:


> GREAT in ring skills
> *good mic skills
> over
> very entertaining
> ...


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> edit


saying he has bad mic skills is so so wrong. I cant even comprehend why someone would truely believe it.



and he is EASILY in the top 3 in the wwe in when it comes to in ring skills.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Fucking awful. They burried the arguable biggest draw in the company and the man who had the biggest monster heel push in a decade in 5 minutes, to a way past his prime, irrelevant Big Show. And not one minute after, he drops it to a glorified jobber, who jobbed to the IC Champ 2 days prior, and is totally unover, Daniel Bryan. Nobody gets over, Smackdowns biggest draw is burried, and the World Title means less than the IC Title.

Way to go, WWE.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Taking the belt off Henry was the wrong decision. Now we can only hope for Barrett to take the belt off Bryan.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Bittersweet, he needs way more build up. 
The title should've stayed with Henry for Barrett to win off of and then him and Bryan could have feuded.
Still very excited that he won though!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> GREAT in ring skills - Good
> good mic skills BULLSHIT - Decent at best.
> over - Questionable based on most cities he come out to silence
> very entertaining - NO


Very few people thought Mark Henry was entertaining until he won the World Title.

He was just a "midcarder". Hell, he was even lower than that until all of a sudden, he gets on a roll and becomes the Champion.

He came out to silence at most of the cities he went to. 

A title win and a few wins makes most people forget.

The 1st time Punk cashed in Money in the Bank on Edge, he wasn't doing much either.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Has there ever been a WHC more "weak" than Daniel Bryan? He lost to Cody Rhodes just nights before. How the hell are we supposed to take this guy as a threat? Just take the belt off him please.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

sad he is stuck with big show, i just hope he has it at mania.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



God Movement said:


> Has there ever been a WHC more "weak" than Daniel Bryan? He lost to Cody Rhodes just nights before. How the hell are we supposed to take this guy as a threat? Just take the belt off him please.


Swagger? Mysterio?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I would not be surprise if Teddy Long came out and give the fans an early christmas present by having Orton face Bryan for the title on SD.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



God Movement said:


> Has there ever been a WHC more "weak" than Daniel Bryan? He lost to Cody Rhodes just nights before. How the hell are we supposed to take this guy as a threat? Just take the belt off him please.


CM Punk. Twice.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Mattyb2266 said:


> He's busted his ass of for years all over the world. He deserves it more than any other wrestler WWE has on their roster. Matter of fact, he deserves it more than anyone else in the world. Period.


Oh please. He's a rookie in WWE.
Big Show deserves it WAY MORE. But who deserves it most? CHRISTIAN BY FAR. 
Don't even start. Bryan got A LOT of years ahead of him. If anything, he doesn't deserve it yet.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



God Movement said:


> Has there ever been a WHC more "weak" than Daniel Bryan? He lost to Cody Rhodes just nights before. How the hell are we supposed to take this guy as a threat? Just take the belt off him please.


to be fair, CM Punk wasn't doing much either before the he first cashed in


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I think the decision will be reversed again, which will cause D Bryan to be pissed and go on a rampage and turn heel.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



God Movement said:


> Has there ever been a WHC more "weak" than Daniel Bryan? He lost to Cody Rhodes just nights before. How the hell are we supposed to take this guy as a threat? Just take the belt off him please.



hello? look at how well cody is being booked. they are trying to make the IC title more relavent, 
ow you can have cody going on about how he was beating bryan just before he took the title blah blah blah. Its a really genius set up really, now they will hopefully book bryan well and all will be right with the world.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I can't believe it, I know it was too soon, but he can win them later on more honorably. Daniel Bryan is still young and he won his first World title in his 2nd year. Here is to more Daniel Bryan reigns.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

They went a different direction than I thought they were going to go, but overall this is nothing bad. 

I don't know where we go from here, but the fact Daniel Bryan is World Heavyweight Champion is awesome.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Someone is gonna turn heel that's for sure, but obviously there's no telling who it's gonna be.

out of 5 belts. 4 of them are held by babyfaces.

WWE: CM Punk
WHC: Bryan
US: Ryder
Tag Team: Air Boom.

Only heel Champion they have right now is Cody Rhodes. So yeah, someone's definitely turning heel


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Until May said:


> *saying he has bad mic skills is so so wrong. I cant even comprehend why someone would truely believe it.*
> 
> 
> 
> and he is EASILY in the top 3 in the wwe in when it comes to in ring skills.


no it not wrong it my fucking opinion. I'm not kissing DB ass for NOBODY! All his promos are cocky as hell to me whether it be heel or face.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

BIG SHOW TOTALLY DESERVED THE TITLE. THIS IS BS. BRYAN SHOULD GTFO.

edit: Bryan should be the one turning heel but judging from the crowd reaction, Big Show might. 
Or they may both stay face and shake hands. You know, the "respect" thing. fpalm


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

They could have built Bryan up strong, kept Henry strong, and had Bryan beat him at a bigger platform. It didn't even have to be Wrestlemania, could have been RR. But that fat fuck Big Show killed Henrys build, and Bryan was booked like a jobber. He lost to the fucking IC Champ a couple of days before.

As a Henry mark, I had no problems with Bryan being the guy to take it off of him, but this is just fucking awful. Barely a notch above Russo and Arquette status.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

it is unbelievable that daniel bryan is champ before cody rhodes. just a disgrace


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

On a personal level, I'm happy. It's good to see Bryan scoring big in WWE. It's the pinnacle of his profession, and he has to feel happy to win the big gold belt. And I'm happy for him.

On the other hand, I'm worried. WWE seems fond of establishing credibility with a guy after he wears the belt. On the rare occasion, it's acceptable to let them grow into the role. But it's beginning to reach a point where it's becoming the rule, rather than the exception. Ultimately, that just waters down everything as a whole.

Bryan could be a victim of that. I can see Bryan basically still struggling to keep himself relevant at some stage.

I'm hardly in any position to offer advice or anything, but I'd certainly suggest that WWE works on the character issue right now. It's definitely his weakest link & biggest obstacle to overcome. The physical performances are second nature to him. WWE knows that. They've really grown to recognize & appreciate natural talent. I'd venture to say that's why he was given the ball in the first place.

But honestly, that should've come & gone by the time he was ever even CONSIDERED for a run with one of the big belts. It's ass-backwards booking at its finest.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I remember there being a user who kept saying DB wouldn't even be employed by the end of this year. LOL


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

After the look in Big Show's eyes, and Bryan reacting to the crowd in a babyface manner, Show is most likely going to go heel. If you got screwed out of a World Title after 9 years, what would you do? Exactly...


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Honestly, I don’t know how any real or loyal fan can be proud of Daniel Bryan. Sure he got the title off The Shit Show (Ill get back to that fool in a minute), but how can you seriously be settled and be pleased how Daniel Bryan won the gold with absolutely no momentum/credibility in any shape or form. The cash in when someone down is not my problem obviously (though it really only work for a opportunistic wrestler like Edge), him not keeping his promise is not my problem either, my problem is that Daniel Bryan is now another Jack Swagger, I can’t believe all that build up for Mark Henry and actually making the World Heavyweight Championship seem credible/important is down the drain in a matter of seconds but not only by having Big show win it in a very short match while killing Mark Henry’s credibility but by also having the man who is less credible than Evan Bourne win it. 

Not to mention they screwed the whole MITB rule up, I thought the champion had to atleast be up on his feet to start the official match, like some people stated, I can sense a swerve coming but regardless of what’s going to happen, the booking of the Smackdown main event scene is horrible right now. 

If Daniel Bryan is going to stay as the official World Champion then good for him but he is just a jobber with a title in my eyes just like Swagger was last year. This was the worst booking of the suppose “underdog” story I’ve ever seen. 

The real good news is that Daniel Bryan is here to stay since they threw the title on him. So that should really please his fans/marks.

For the Big Show, he once again successfully ruined someone’s credibility and storylines with his over-rated presence, this fool need to get off television immediately. He hasn’t been entertaining since 2000.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> no it not wrong it my fucking opinion. I'm not kissing DB ass for NOBODY! All his promos are cocky as hell to me whether it be heel or face.



someone sounds mad then henry dropped the title... I wonder who?



dont get me wrong henry was a great champ who def. deserved the title. But as someone said he went from dancing with the great khali to have a great WHC title reign so clearly anything can happen.


And whoever is saying fucking big show should have the title? are you kidding?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Mark Henry's injury was actually legit and that's why he dropped the title


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Joeyontherun22 is correct regarding everything that went down tonight. Just god awful horribily done by WWE and seems like something that was thought of at the very last second and just decided to go with it. Mark Henry had a great reign, an actual reign. Something you can't say about most Champions in today's WWE but how do they end it? An awful ten minute chairs match that went no where. Who did they give the rub too? A 40 year old veteran who isn't and SHOULDNT be in there long term plans in the title picture or even in the main event scene PERIOD. Why the hell would you give the belt to Big Show out of all the different scenarios you could have somebody feed off Henry's crushing title reign? They also made Henry look like a bitch when it was all said and done. 

I feel sad for WWE and there fans for having to have hope for something with so much potential only to be squashed and turned into just another cowardly heel like every other heel they make out to be on the roster. As far as Daniel Bryan is concerned, don't even get me started on him. He couldn't look worse coming out of this with the way his babyface character talks about how it was always his dream to win the title but than he just pins a helpless Big Show and celebrates like he accomplished something after weeks and weeks and weeks of him jobbing out does this really make any sense? does this really add up? You Daniel Bryan fans need to think logically instead of just being all over the guy and loving whatever him and 'heavyweight champion' has to do with one another. 

It's awful for WWE, it's awful for there fans, it's awful for Mark Henry and it's the worst thing that could of possibily happened for Daniel Bryan. All of that buildup with Henry on Smackdown weeks back of him getting squashed and people actually believing that WWE would invest into long term booking leading to a potential match into WrestleMania or any type of scenario of how this 'HALL OF PAIN' could of ended. Instead, Henry looked like a coward throughout the whole feud with Big Show and ended up actually losing to the fucking guy. You got to be kidding me. What's Big Show beating Mark Henry going to do for the company? How is that going to benefit ANYBODY besides Big Show? Even Big Show shouldn't be happy with it because he's in no position to be holding the belt at this point of his career when you got guys like Randy Orton, Sheamus, Christian, Wade Barrett all STACKED AND waiting for a title reign. 

Daniel Bryan's reign is going to be awful and not believeable. He's been countlessly looking like an underdog that has been getting his ass kicked left and right and finally sticks up for himself by....pinning a helpless Big Show. Wow you really got us here Bryan, as the underdog you must of trained very hard for that. I really respect and admire how you had to work yourself all the way up to pinning an effortless Big Show. I realize they have done things like this before but that's because it fits Miz and it fits Alberto Del Rio and it fits Edge but it certainly DOESN'T fit Daniel Bryan and the position and character depth that WWE has allowed him to work with. This was the worst PPV of the year by far and the worst PPV I've seen in years. Oh yeah, Wade Barrett cleanly jobbed to Randy Orton. WWE COULDN'T GET ANYTHING RIGHT THIS NIGHT. Here I was thinking this whole time that WWE has turned things around and slowly coming into a new era but they are the same old, same old. This night has brought WWE a step back and they are almost right back where they started, especially with Smackdown.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Very few people thought Mark Henry was entertaining until he won the World Title.
> 
> He was just a "midcarder". Hell, he was even lower than that until all of a sudden, he gets on a roll and becomes the Champion.
> 
> ...


MARK was BOOKED more then a midcarder though you can't compare DB to mark henry winning the fucking title. Mark doesn't always comes out to silence but either way, mark is not a face, DB is. No face should come out to mostly silence. Stop trying to turn this around on mark. Booking wise Mark henry DESERVED to be champ when he won it.


----------



## saxplayer9291 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



CaptainCharisma said:


> BIG SHOW TOTALLY DESERVED THE TITLE. THIS IS BS. BRYAN SHOULD GTFO.
> 
> edit: Bryan should be the one turning heel but judging from the crowd reaction, Big Show might.
> Or they may both stay face and shake hands. You know, the "respect" thing. fpalm


I agree he deserved it


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

We still don't know, Big Show never got up for the cash in


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Honestly, I don’t know how any real or loyal fan can be proud of Daniel Bryan. Sure he got the title off The Shit Show (Ill get back to that fool in a minute), but how can you seriously be settled and be pleased how Daniel Bryan won the gold with absolutely no momentum/credibility in any shape or form. The cash in when someone down is not my problem obviously (though it really only work for a opportunistic wrestler like Edge), him not keeping his promise is not my problem either, my problem is that Daniel Bryan is now another Jack Swagger, I can’t believe all that build up for Mark Henry and actually making the World Heavyweight Championship seem credible/important is down the drain in a matter of seconds but not only by having Big show win it in a very short match while killing Mark Henry’s credibility but by also having the man who is less credible than Evan Bourne win it.



You might wanna add a couple of periods, because this is just a jumbled mess.

As for Daniel Bryan not looking strong after cashing in. Who has?

We have this conversation after every single Money in the Bank cash-in!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Shut the fuck up and stop complaining jesus christ


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

The actual buildup and execution was pretty awful. But it's better then him not having the world title at all and maybe now they'll start booking him correctly.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

The only decent thing that can come from this is to have him turn heel. Unless there is a character change that comes from a cash-in they rarely work out for the person who wins the title.

I'm happy for it to of happened though. I want him to finally be allowed to turn into a wrestling machine.


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

um why would show turn heel when he got F'd out of the title . I hope show takes it off him this Tues. cause him having it is a joke. Hell why not just give a kid the title cause thats about his size


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

does anyone know the reason why they stopped henrys reign, was he injured or something

happy that daniel bryan is champion, just feel it would of been such a better feel good story if he had actually won it at mania. have a weird feeling that he is only going to have it for a month or something stupid like that


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

DB was just jobbing so how is he a credible champion? *do'hh*
Wasted a great storyline...the David vs Goliath could have been even bigger with a heel Show (not that I'm a big show fan but he's very credible)


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

not being a hater but this has transition reign written all over it especially with the very cheap way he won he will defended it at the Rumble and drop it at Elimination Chamber as he is not winning a Chamber match guys even the biggest of Smarks cant tell me Bryan is winning the elimination chamber match .


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



camaster2004 said:


> does anyone know the reason why they stopped henrys reign, was he injured or something
> 
> happy that daniel bryan is champion, just feel it would of been such a better feel good story if he had actually won it at mania. have a weird feeling that he is only going to have it for a month or something stupid like that


I just read on a site that Henry had a severly pulled groin. Take it for what its worth.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Sir Wade Barrett said:


> not being a hater but this has transition reign written all over it especially with the very cheap way he won he will defended it at the Rumble and drop it at Elimination Chamber as he is not winning a Chamber match guys even the biggest of Smarks cant tell me Bryan is winning the elimination chamber match .


It would've been a transitional reign even if they built him up well and had him cash it in @ WM and win.


----------



## ben roethlisberger (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

He already explained the MITB is no Garuntee(SP?) that's why he decided to cash it in early and Mark Henry was not medically cleared for competition that's why the decision was overturned not because he was not standing up. That just sounds retarded.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



MajinTrunks said:


>


thing of freakin beauty


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Honestly, I don’t know how any real or loyal fan can be proud of Daniel Bryan. Sure he got the title off The Shit Show (Ill get back to that fool in a minute), but how can you seriously be settled and be pleased how Daniel Bryan won the gold with absolutely no momentum/credibility in any shape or form. The cash in when someone down is not my problem obviously (though it really only work for a opportunistic wrestler like Edge), him not keeping his promise is not my problem either, my problem is that Daniel Bryan is now another Jack Swagger, I can’t believe all that build up for Mark Henry and actually making the World Heavyweight Championship seem credible/important is down the drain in a matter of seconds but not only by having Big show win it in a very short match while killing Mark Henry’s credibility but by also having the man who is less credible than Evan Bourne win it.
> 
> Not to mention they screwed the whole MITB rule up, I thought the champion had to atleast be up on his feet to start the official match, like some people stated, I can sense a swerve coming but regardless of what’s going to happen, the booking of the Smackdown main event scene is horrible right now.
> 
> ...


He actually reminds me more of CM Punk when he first cashed in, even if he might have not been built up credibly (WWEs booking for you), but the fact that he is a World Champion is crazy. He will have another reign more credible later on.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Until May said:


> thing of freakin beauty


Agreed.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

http://www.wwe.com/inside/titlehistory/worldheavyweight

Daniel Bryan's name is in the title history page, so I guess it is offical.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Carcass said:


> The actual buildup and execution was pretty awful. But it's better then him not having the world title at all and maybe now they'll start booking him correctly.



Who's Money in the Bank cash-in was build up well? Besides RVD, they all cashed in the exact same way, be it a face or heel.

Nobody looked strong because it supposed to be a surprise win they cash in!

Edge didn't look strong
Punk didn't look strong when he did it twice.
ADR
Swagger
Kane
Miz

A guy cashes in, his 1st reign is crap, and then they get it right the 2nd time.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Until May said:


> thing of freakin beauty


Who would have thought.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> You might wanna add a couple of periods, because this is just a jumbled mess.
> 
> As for Daniel Bryan not looking strong after cashing in. Who has?
> 
> We have this conversation after every single Money in the Bank cash-in!


Yeah I was rushing without backtracking my errors. 

Edge, CM Punk, RVD, The Miz, Kane etc. didn’t go on massive losing streaks THEN become the World Heavyweight Champion out of nowhere. Kane despite being a talent enchancement, he didn't come off looking so indredibily weak night after night.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

RealKingRegal William Regal
I'm very happy for Daniel Bryan.Well deserved.A truly world class Pro Wrestler and now World Champion.


CMPunk CM Punk
Two Indy schmucks didn't do so bad, Eh?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

ShawnMichaels_ Shawn Michaels
Obviously a big congratulations is due to Daniel Bryan. I couldn't be happier for him. Awesome young man whose bright future has started!!


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Honestly, I don’t know how any real or loyal fan can be proud of Daniel Bryan. Sure he got the title off The Shit Show (Ill get back to that fool in a minute), but how can you seriously be settled and be pleased how Daniel Bryan won the gold with absolutely no momentum/credibility in any shape or form. The cash in when someone down is not my problem obviously (though it really only work for a opportunistic wrestler like Edge), him not keeping his promise is not my problem either, my problem is that Daniel Bryan is now another Jack Swagger, I can’t believe all that build up for Mark Henry and actually making the World Heavyweight Championship seem credible/important is down the drain in a matter of seconds but not only by having Big show win it in a very short match while killing Mark Henry’s credibility but by also having the man who is less credible than Evan Bourne win it.
> 
> Not to mention they screwed the whole MITB rule up, I thought the champion had to atleast be up on his feet to start the official match, like some people stated, I can sense a swerve coming but regardless of what’s going to happen, the booking of the Smackdown main event scene is horrible right now.
> 
> ...


This


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Yeah I was rushing without backtracking my errors.
> 
> Edge, *CM Punk*, RVD, The Miz, Kane etc. didn’t go on massive losing streaks THEN become the World Heavyweight Champion out of nowhere. Kane despite being a talent enchancement, he didn't come off looking so indredibily weak night after night.


CM Punk had somewhat of a losing streak before he chased in. In fact he lost the RAW before he cashed in I think.


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

amdrag is champ, i don't care what anyone thinks, its awsome. is this one step closer to the 'final countdown' as a theme


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I don't care how he won, and the situation that he won it in. Because it does not change the fact that he is offically a World Champion. Just like it didn't change the fact that Swagger is a former world champion, and just like it doesn't change the fact that Ziggler is on as well


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Ratings this, buyrates that, vanilla indy midget... blah blah blah bullshit. I'm happy about this and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Chicago Warrior said:


> He actually reminds me more of CM Punk when he first cashed in, even if he might have not been built up credibly (WWEs booking for you), but the fact that he is a World Champion is crazy. He will have another reign more credible later on.


But CM Punk despite at the time he wasn't ready, atleast Punk didn't just be treated like shit. He was the man of ECW at the time.

But yeah hopefully Daniel Bryan will have a more better reign in the future but WWE really missed the boat with this whole thing.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

There's a reason he's SmackDown's champion and not Raw's, and that's ratings. He wouldn't be trusted with the A-show's title, and won't be till he gets more over with the crowd. However, I do think he has a decent chance of drawing in fans of his work from the indy scene, even if it's just for a week or two.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

this win pretty much says anybody could become champion in wwe. i see no reason why after bryan won tonight that on smackdown this week jtg cant come out and win the title off of bryan since theyre both jobbers anyway. 

so i guess were gonna have new challengers for the belt now....tyler reks, curt hawkins, johnny curtis, heath slater , justin gabriel are all gonna set their sights on the world title now that bryan has won it . at least there will be some new challengers for the title


----------



## ben roethlisberger (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Very few people thought Mark Henry was entertaining until he won the World Title.
> 
> He was just a "midcarder". Hell, he was even lower than that until all of a sudden, he gets on a roll and becomes the Champion.
> 
> ...


I knew you were a smart man when I saw the Bockwinkle vid in your Sig.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Mattyb2266 said:


> Name one wrestler currently active who has worked harder and strives to be better than him, and I'll gladly tell you why you're wrong.


I would say Zack Ryder and from reading a few interviews from Dolph Ziggler you could argue both work as hard or harder...

But anyway delighted he took the title and off big show so a good Henry/DB feud can still happen when Henry comes back, if he is legit injured since Bryan still hasn't beaten Henry


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Who's Money in the Bank cash-in was build up well? Besides RVD, they all cashed in the exact same way, be it a face or heel.
> 
> Nobody looked strong because it supposed to be a surprise win they cash in!
> 
> ...


Neither guy was as awfully booked as much as DB, though. But like I said it's better then him not being champ.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Tomorrow night DB is gonna drop the strap to Randy Orton is the best troll job the WWE has ever done.
RKO will trollface
Vince will laugh maniacally
DB will look sad and dejected
And this site will crash and crash and crash and crash.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> what he "Deserves"? Since when? this is not the indys..


It's wrestling. The guy has been putting on an insane amount of great matches for about 10 years now all over the world against so many different opponents. If you've seen a lot of his stuff during his career I think you can say that the guy deserves to be recognized as one of the best.



MajinTrunks said:


>


As a huge indy wrestling fan this makes me so happy to see.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



MajinTrunks said:


> ShawnMichaels_ Shawn Michaels
> Obviously a big congratulations is due to Daniel Bryan. I couldn't be happier for him. Awesome young man whose bright future has started!!


Beat me to it.

90% of the tweets I've seen the last hour have all been congratulatory to Bryan. It's a great thing to see.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



grimeycarolina said:


> amdrag is champ, i don't care what anyone thinks, its awsome. is this one step closer to the 'final countdown' as a theme


what are you confused about?


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> Good and great matches don't make you a champ.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Yeah I was rushing without backtracking my errors.
> 
> Edge, CM Punk, RVD, The Miz, Kane etc. didn’t go on massive losing streaks THEN become the World Heavyweight Champion out of nowhere. Kane despite being a talent enchancement, he didn't come off looking so indredibily weak night after night.



Very few people who were watching tonight gave a damn about Daniel Bryan's losing streak.

The people who were chanting his name before he cashed in didn't give a damn. 

The pop he got after he won showed they didn't give a damn.

If the WWE just gives him a couple of quality wins, he'll be fine.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I'm going to enjoy this while it lasts. 8*D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Congratulations, I guess. I don't particularly care for Bryan but he's my second choice to be world champion on SmackDown with the roster they have now. I'd rather see Barrett with it but they have no plans to ever let him win the belt, for whatever reason, so whatever. Keep Bryan as champion for as long as they want for all I care, better than going to Orton or Henry or Big Show.

They'll probably just pull a Christian and have him get screwed on SmackDown by Orton, I wouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



RatedR IWC Star said:


> this win pretty much says anybody could become champion in wwe. i see no reason why after bryan won tonight that on smackdown this week jtg cant come out and win the title off of bryan since theyre both jobbers anyway.
> 
> so i guess were gonna have new challengers for the belt now....tyler reks, curt hawkins, johnny curtis, heath slater , justin gabriel are all gonna set their sights on the world title now that bryan has won it . at least there will be some new challengers for the title



This may be the dumbest thing I've read in this thread.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Daniel Bryan's gonna make the WWE cool again.


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> what are you confused about?


i'm confused about that fact that work ethic doesn't get rewarded. and you have mark henry in your sig when u prob shitted on him a your ago


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



TaylorFitz said:


> It's wrestling. The guy has been putting on an insane amount of great matches for about 10 years now all over the world against so many different opponents. If you've seen a lot of his stuff during his career I think you can say that the guy deserves to be recognized as one of the best.
> 
> 
> 
> *As a huge indy wrestling fan this makes me so happy to see.*


lol, figures, dude that doesn't mean you deserve a damn thing. I've seen some good matches from him but i'm not overly impressed either


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



MajinTrunks said:


>


Hey WWE marks ROH ni**as run you ni**as, ask CM Punk and Bryan


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Chicago Warrior said:


> CM Punk had somewhat of a losing streak before he chased in. In fact he lost the RAW before he cashed in I think.


CM Punk actually had a fair reign with the MITB case and he actually he won his match before cashing it in.

June 24, 2008--ECW on Sci Fi: Matt Hardy & C.M. Punk beat WWE Tag Champions John Morrison & Mike Mizanin (Non-title)..
June 30, 2008--RAW: Batista attacked World Heavyweight champion Edge to get revenge for what happened at Night of Champions..
~~~Edge was laid out, when suddenly C.M. Punk's music played and Punk came to the ring to cash in his Money in the Bank contract!
~~~C.M. Punk picked up Edge and nailed him with the Go-To-Sleep and quickly pinned him to capture the World Heavyweight title!!
~LATER: C.M. Punk defeated John Bradshaw Layfield to retain the World Heavyweight title with help from John Cena & Cryme Tyme..


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



SpeedStick said:


> Hey WWE marks ROH ni**as run you ni**as, ask CM Punk and Bryan


I knew somebody was gonna take it there LOL...luckily its 2 ROH guys I like.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> This may be the dumbest thing I've read in this thread.


u understand what sarcasm is ??? im trying to make a point of how he much he lacks crediblity but all of the daniel bryan marks refuse to realize it . its not about bryan . its about the way hes been booked . his booking has been on par with justin gabriel . what has wwe done to make me care about bryan besides for cole ripping him every week? 

kayfabe wise if bryan could become champ then anybody could become champ including all the jobbers i mentioned.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

They both deserve it, I don't care what anybody else thinks. Here is to more (credible) reigns from both.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> lol, figures, dude that doesn't mean you deserve a damn thing. I've seen some good matches from him but i'm not overly impressed either


So what qualifies to you as a "deserving" champion. Is it being a midcarder in the WWE for years without putting on any outstanding matches nor entertaining anyone? Cause that's Mark Henry in a nutshell. And if the argument is "paying your dues in WWE" that means what? Any schmuck who's been in the company for years gets a reign when those with actual talent get screwed? 

Clearly WWE see's something in Bryan if they're trusting him with this so I applaud them for that. I haven't been as proud to watch WWE as I have been the last few months.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Very few people who were watching tonight gave a damn about Daniel Bryan's losing streak.
> 
> The people who were chanting his name before he cashed in didn't give a damn.
> 
> ...


If Big Show is my World Heavyweight Champion I will be calling Daniel Bryan as well. That don't excuse the fact I want him to be a transitional Champion too. I want him to be legit. Plus the whole pop thing is useless to be honest. Everyone gets a big pop from winning the title, Jack Swagger himself got a big pop from winning the title. 

Everyone loves to see a title change hands like that.

Edit: But we will see how WWE will start booking Bryan in the incoming weeks though I won't be surprised if someone like Show is the new World Heavyweight Champion in the end of the night on Smackdown.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



grimeycarolina said:


> i'm confused about that fact that work ethic doesn't get rewarded. and you have mark henry in your sig when u prob shitted on him a your ago


being a good worker makes you the "man" in wrestling lol. I thought it more had to do with the whole package including drawing fans? Silly me. I'm not a fan and i gave a reason why. Can't make it any more clear. I'm not even talking about being the best worker right now. I'm talking about being booked correctly before winning a title. DB is not worthy of being the IC champ right now based on how he was booked THATs my point.


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> being a good worker makes you the "man" in wrestling lol. I thought it more had to do with the whole package including drawing fans? Silly me. I'm not a fan and i gave a reason why. Can't make it any more clear. I'm not even talking about being the best worker right now. I'm talking about being booked correctly before winning a title. DB is not worthy of being the IC champ right now based on how he was booked THATs my point.


k.y.s.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



DanTheMan07 said:


>


Bryan mark are truly delusional.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> CM Punk actually had a fair reign with the MITB case and he actually he won his match before cashing it in.
> 
> June 24, 2008--ECW on Sci Fi: Matt Hardy & C.M. Punk beat WWE Tag Champions John Morrison & Mike Mizanin (Non-title)..
> June 30, 2008--RAW: Batista attacked World Heavyweight champion Edge to get revenge for what happened at Night of Champions..
> ...


Bryan did win a fatal four way match #1 contenders match clean and faced the World Champion in a cage match , and he did lose the 2 weeks after that but they were playing on a rib injury. His booking overall this year was lacking, but I say it was passable for MITB winner standards, especially the weeks when they decide to cash in.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Eh, this wouldn't be the first time the title was just randomly handed to someone with no apparent rhyme or reason. As long as Bryan is book correctly from the title win on...it won't matter. I just want to know WHY show had to end Henry's run? He gained absolutely nothing by adding a thirty second ring to his list of under-achieving accomplishments. If it was decided that Bryan just couldn't wait until WM why did Henry have to job to an over the hill Big Show? A superstar hasn't finally received some credible booking, and he gets completely buried buy a wrestler who should've retired ages ago. 

If Henry had to lose before the cash in, why not make Sheamus be the benefactor? At least he gets the rub from Henry, and still looks strong if Bryan cashes in. Now you have a neutered Henry who pretty much defers all his accumulated legitimacy...where does he go from here? Now you have Big Show who might revert to a heel, or continue to be a face and squash someone's else's momentum. Either was he still remains in the main events, which is beyond a less than desirable circumstance. And what lies ahead for Bryan? Fodder for heel Big Show? Do they just attempt to save face, and job Bryan out to Henry in an attempt to garner back his heat? And what about Sheamus? If he's added to the ME with his seemingly insurmountable momentum, if he feuds with Bryan how could he possibly lose when he hasn't to anyone else?

I'm not a huge Bryan fan, and this was random, precarious booking 101...but i'm glad me managed to win it and prove alot of people wrong. This just looks like a circumstance in which he cannot look to gain much. If he was going to be booked as a threat, on someone with tangible booking why not just wait until WM?


----------



## MiniMonster (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I'm thrilled with the decision to put the WHC on Bryan. He's proved himself in the indies (highly decorated champion then), former WWE US Champion, and Money in The Bank Winner, and has busted his ass every day and night. When you look at it, it does give us some fresh ideas for the WHC:
*1)Bryan vs Henry*
*2)Bryan vs Big Show*
*3)Bryan vs Orton*
*4)Bryan vs Barrett*
*5)Bryan vs Rhodes*
*6)Bryan vs Sheamus*

Also, with this, I think at Elimination Chamber we could possible see *Daniel Bryan/Mark Henry/Big Show/Randy Orton/Wade Barrett/Sheamus/Cody Rhodes* in the WHC Elimantion Chamber Match, which it looks like the direction WWE could been going when you consider the fueds between that all of them have been involved in, and have at some point been with one another. I also think this will ultimately give us *Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett for the WHC at WM 28.*


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Mattyb2266 said:


> So what qualifies to you as a "deserving" champion. Is it being a midcarder in the WWE for years without putting on any outstanding matches nor entertaining anyone? Cause that's Mark Henry in a nutshell. And if the argument is "paying your dues in WWE" that means what? Any schmuck who's been in the company for years gets a reign when those with actual talent get screwed?
> 
> Clearly WWE see's something in Bryan if they're trusting him with this so I applaud them for that. I haven't been as proud to watch WWE as I have been the last few months.


i'm starting to think some of bryan fans are slow. MARK HENRY was booked to be world champion therefore he DESERVED it based on how he was booked. Yes if you want to count years of busting his ass fine. all that other shit about mark not putting on good matches or entertaining anybody is all opinion bullshit Which is irrelent in the argument. Booking wise DB doesn't deserve anything in the WWE


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

His first title reign will suck just like everyone else's....


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> i'm starting to think some of bryan fans are slow. MARK HENRY was booked to be world champion therefore he DESERVED it based on how he was booked. Yes if you want to count years of busting his ass fine. all that other shit about mark not putting on good matches or entertaining anybody is all opinion bullshit Which is irrelent in the argument. Booking wise DB doesn't deserve anything in the WWE


And you're missing the point. Deserving something based on booking doesn't mean shit. DESERVING something means the hard work you put into something. Not because you're were booked by someone to win a couple matches.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

To be honest, I like Daniel Bryan but what he did in ROH doesn't mean shit, not a gotdamn thing. This is WWE, its the big leagues all the shit before it is nothing in comparison. You can be ROH champion 40 times and have 100 5-star classics if you don't have a Wrestlemania moment you failed to make a significant impact in wrestling. 
I say this with 100% respect for the performers and fans of that product but 5 star classics in another promotion doesn't guarantee you SHIT in WWE. That's like saying Tommy Dreamer or Raven or Shane Douglas should have been WWE champion because of what they did in ECW. Sorry it rarely works that way. Everytime Vince has tried to push a guy with a siginificant rep in other promotions it flopped, Goldberg, Ric Flair, Scott Steiner. 
Bottomline is be happy the guy won, hell I am, but let's not even consider that what you do in other promotions matter in WWE.


----------



## MiniMonster (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> i'm starting to think some of bryan fans are slow. MARK HENRY was booked to be world champion therefore he DESERVED it based on how he was booked. Yes if you want to count years of busting his ass fine. all that other shit about mark not putting on good matches or entertaining anybody is all opinion bullshit Which is irrelent in the argument. Booking wise DB doesn't deserve anything in the WWE


Actually, that's where you're wrong.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> i'm starting to think some of bryan fans are slow. MARK HENRY was booked to be world champion therefore he DESERVED it based on how he was booked. Yes if you want to count years of busting his ass fine. all that other shit about mark not putting on good matches or entertaining anybody is all opinion bullshit Which is irrelent in the argument. Booking wise DB doesn't deserve anything in the WWE


seriously. they dont understand that hes been booked like shit. its not about him its about the way hes been booked . but bryan fans cant see the truth so theres no point of arguing about it .


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I'm not a fan of the little build up Bryan got, but he is World Champion, and I am happy for him.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I would be shocked if his first reign is decent lol


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



jonoaries said:


> To be honest, I like Daniel Bryan but what he did in ROH doesn't mean shit, not a gotdamn thing. This is WWE, its the big leagues all the shit before it is nothing in comparison. You can be ROH champion 40 times and have 100 5-star classics if you don't have a Wrestlemania moment you failed to make a significant impact in wrestling.
> I say this with 100% respect for the performers and fans of that product but 5 star classics in another promotion doesn't guarantee you SHIT in WWE. That's like saying Tommy Dreamer or Raven or Shane Douglas should have been WWE champion because of what they did in ECW. Sorry it rarely works that way. Everytime Vince has tried to push a guy with a siginificant rep in other promotions it flopped, Goldberg, Ric Flair, Scott Steiner.
> Bottomline is be happy the guy won, hell I am, but let's not even consider that what you do in other promotions matter in WWE.


By that logic wrestling in Japan in front of 50,000 plus in a crowd full of wrestling fans in a country where wrestling is held in high regards means nothing. It's not all about ROH. He's been on top everywhere he's been all around the WORLD. Whether it be Japan, Germany, England, Mexico, United States or whatever other countries he's held titles in, he's left his mark, and now it's left his mark in WWE, and I'm proud of him.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Mattyb2266 said:


> And you're missing the point. Deserving something based on booking doesn't mean shit. DESERVING something means the hard work you put into something. Not because you're were booked by someone to win a couple matches.


i'm sorry indys fan you don't have a clue of what your talking about. DB doesn't deserve it. Sorry!


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Mattyb2266 said:


> And you're missing the point. Deserving something based on booking doesn't mean shit. DESERVING something means the hard work you put into something. Not because you're were booked by someone to win a couple matches.


All the work you do in the indies means absolutely nothing. Daniel Bryan is nothing more than a rookie in the WWE and hasn't actually earned anything. This is the same guy who was coming out to mere silence just a few weeks ago. He's obviously not ready to be world champion. Nobody except for the IWC cares about him.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



RatedR IWC Star said:


> seriously. they dont understand that hes been booked like shit. its not about him its about the way hes been booked . but bryan fans cant see the truth so theres no point of arguing about it .


its like i'm talking to a brick wall. lol


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> i'm sorry indys fan you don't have a clue of what your talking about. DB doesn't deserve it. Sorry!


The fact that you keep mentioning Indy fans proves your ignorance. This topic clearly just isn't something you're educated on. Not your fault really. It's just sad.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Azuran said:


> All the work you do in the indies means absolutely nothing. Daniel Bryan is nothing more than a rookie in the WWE and hasn't actually earned anything. This is the same guy who was coming out to mere silence just a few weeks ago. He's obviously not ready to be world champion. Nobody except for the IWC cares about him.


thank you.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Mattyb2266 said:


> By that logic wrestling in Japan in front of 50,000 plus in a crowd full of wrestling fans in a country where wrestling is held in high regards means nothing. It's not all about ROH. He's been on top everywhere he's been all around the WORLD. Whether it be Japan, Germany, England, Mexico, United States or whatever other countries he's held titles in, he's left his mark, and now it's left his mark in WWE, and I'm proud of him.


Bryan is an American and American wrestling is WWE. But I can appreciate a guy who puts in hard work and I've seen some of his ROH stuff but his reputation in WWE doesn't warrant him being a champion right now. The match quality will be great but will the fans care? Outside of us (as in the IWC) probably not. To others he's a generic vanilla midget who got lucky therefore no reason to get excited. I hope I'm wrong but I don't think I am.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Mattyb2266 said:


> The fact that you keep mentioning Indy fans proves your ignorance. This topic clearly just isn't something you're educated on. Not your fault really. It's just sad.


you the one that said you was a indys fan not me.


----------



## MiniMonster (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> thank you.


Umm, let's see, Edge, CM Punk, The Miz- those three cashed in and had decent runs as champions. Jack Swagger cashed his in and had an ok run as a champion. So let's not discount DB as WHC just yet.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



jonoaries said:


> Bryan is an American and American wrestling is WWE. But I can appreciate a guy who puts in hard work and I've seen some of his ROH stuff but his reputation in WWE doesn't warrant him being a champion right now. The match quality will be great but will the fans care? Outside of us (as in the IWC) probably not. To others he's a generic vanilla midget who got lucky therefore no reason to get excited. I hope I'm wrong but I don't think I am.


exactly.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



MiniMonster said:


> Umm, let's see, Edge, CM Punk, The Miz- those three cashed in and had decent runs as champions. Jack Swagger cashed his in and had an ok run as a champion. So let's not discount DB as WHC just yet.


Edge, Punk, and The Miz had a lot of charisma and we're able to present themselves as champions. Daniel Bryan does not, and he's also stuck with Show as his first feud. It's pretty obvious he's gonna fail like Swagger and become nothing more than a forgotten footnote when he loses the title.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Azuran said:


> He's obviously not ready to be world champion. Nobody except for the IWC cares about him.



Really? 'Cause there was an arena full of people chanting his name and cheering for him earlier tonight.

The same at Survivor Series, and he wasn't even at the show.

He got a huge pop at Money in the Bank.

But let me guess, those don't count because the crowd would cheer anyone cashing in the briefcase and NYC and Chicago are "smark cities", right?


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



MiniMonster said:


> Actually, that's where you're wrong.


i love this guy, lol! How i'm a "WRONG" in my agrument though lol explain.


----------



## MiniMonster (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Azuran said:


> Edge, Punk, and The Miz had a lot of charisma and we're able to present themselves as champions. Daniel Bryan does not, and it's obvious he's gonna fail like Swagger and become nothing more than a forgotten footnote when he loses the title.


I think he'll lose it at WM 28 to Wade Barrett or Cody Rhodes. Read my post earlier about the fueds this can start, and the possible EC match for the belt this gives. It's either going to be Wade Barrett or Cody Rhodes, and they will eventually drop it to Randy Orton.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Azuran said:


> Get ready to see the lowest rating in WWE history. I wouldn't be surprised if they reach TNA levels.


Hahaha - your disappointment pleases me! 



CaptainCharisma said:


> UGH. I WANNA SLAP THE HOLY SHIT OUT OF BRYAN.


But you can't, can you? So you're just gonna have to suck it up and pout like a teenage girl. Hahaha, I love it!



The XL said:


> Fucking awful. They burried the arguable biggest draw in the company and the man who had the biggest monster heel push in a decade in 5 minutes, to a way past his prime, irrelevant Big Show. And not one minute after, he drops it to a glorified jobber, who jobbed to the IC Champ 2 days prior, and is totally unover, Daniel Bryan. Nobody gets over, Smackdowns biggest draw is burried, and the World Title means less than the IC Title.


Play me the world's smallest violin. 



RatedR IWC Star said:


> it is unbelievable that daniel bryan is champ before cody rhodes. just a disgrace


**refuses to dignify with a response* *



RatedR IWC Star said:


> this win pretty much says anybody could become champion in wwe. i see no reason why after bryan won tonight that on smackdown this week jtg cant come out and win the title off of bryan since theyre both jobbers anyway.
> 
> so i guess were gonna have new challengers for the belt now....tyler reks, curt hawkins, johnny curtis, heath slater , justin gabriel are all gonna set their sights on the world title now that bryan has won it . at least there will be some new challengers for the title


Go ahead - keep pissing and moaning and making a fool of yourself for comparing Daniel Bryan to the mediocre guys you mentioned. 

*dances a jig* 

After all of his hard work and the bullshit he had to put up with in the WWE, Daniel Bryan is World Heavyweight Champion and all is right in the Universe. Can you a-holes just let the American Dragon fans celebrate for one night before spreading your joylessness?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



> According to ProWrestling . net, the reason why WWE decided to book the World Title switch at tonight's TLC PPV is because Mark Henry is legitimately hurt.
> 
> Henry suffered what's being described as a pull in the groin area, which he reportedly suffered during his match against John Cena on Raw this past Monday night. After having the injury evaluated, it turned out to be more serious than originally thought.
> 
> It's being said that a majority of the creative team wanted to allow Henry to work a lighter schedule in order to let the injury heal, however Vince McMahon was said to be less sympathetic and decided to book the title switch at TLC tonight.


If true no wonder that was a easy win for Show


----------



## joeysnotright (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I'm stoked that D. Bryan cashed in, and won. I happen to be a big fan of his, and have seen most of his indy work...not just ROH. If given the chance I think he'll surprise some of the haters, but then again...HATERZ GON' HATE.
At least we now have a champ that can put on a good to great match with ANYBODY.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Damn, the crowds response was awesome. so happy he's the champ


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Carcass said:


> SD's gonna get higher ratings then RAW now.


It's a great night for the indy marks, but let's not go overboard here. Bryan dosen't gain half the reaction Punk gets.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

This isn't fucking ROH.. Ring work isn't the only thing you have to have in the WWE, and it's the only thing he currently has. Can't wait for Wade to take the belt off him at the Rumble..


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

minimonster, only pussies rep someone for not agreeing with them and never give a legit reason why they agree with a point. man up, bryan fan please.


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

its our duty as bryan marks to start helping and support bryan to show to Vince he can be a key draw for this company.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

The Winter of the Dragon is upon us!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



DanTheMan07 said:


> This isn't fucking ROH.. Ring work isn't the only thing you have to have in the WWE, and it's the only thing he currently has. Can't wait for Wade to take the belt off him at the Rumble..


Yeah.....that's not happening.

Sad as it is.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**







DAT POP


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



DanTheMan07 said:


> This isn't fucking ROH.. Ring work isn't the only thing you have to have in the WWE, and it's the only thing he currently has. Can't wait for Wade to take the belt off him at the Rumble..


No offense, but you sound like a bitch.


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Carcass said:


> The Winter of the Dragon is upon us!


hey I had the sig first


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah.....that's not happening.
> 
> Sad as it is.


Don't count the chickens before they hatch. Barret's been on the roll of his career lately, and I doubt the results of his tables match with Orton is going to do much to halt that. 

I wouldn't be surprised if it's Barret vs. Bryan for the WHC title @ Mania.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



DFUSCMAN said:


> DAT POP


i think pretty much all the MITB winners got the same cheap response.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



MiniMonster said:


> Umm, let's see, Edge, CM Punk, The Miz- those three cashed in and had decent runs as champions. Jack Swagger cashed his in and had an ok run as a champion. So let's not discount DB as WHC just yet.


edge, miz, and punk were built up way more by the time they cashed it in then bryan is now. and swagger run was a joke along with sheamus, del rio


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Now it's time for the WWE to purchase the rights to use The Final Countdown for Daniel Bryan.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I want to come in here and complain about the people complaining, because finally one of the biggest IWC darlings has attained the WHC in WWE and people are still complaining.
But I have to completely agree with the people complaining about it, because he hasn't been built in anyway and Henry was having such an amazing reign. Bryan should have won it off of Henry to "prove" himself. 
The whole 10 minutes just felt like a big rushed mess.
But I'm completely happy for Danielson! It's awesome.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Carcass said:


> Now it's time for the WWE to purchase the rights to use The Final Countdown for Daniel Bryan.


No, it's not. He only started using that song as a joke, and he doesn't even like it.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I can't wait for the reports to come in that after tonight every SD house show and tapings have been sold out when people found out DB was the new World Champ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Amsterdam said:


> Don't count the chickens before they hatch. Barret's been on the roll of his career lately, and I doubt the results of his tables match with Orton is going to do much to halt that.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if it's Barret vs. Bryan for the WHC title @ Mania.


Well, you doubt it all you want, I won't. He was on the roll of his career a year before, and it ended at TLC. WWE just REFUSES long term beneficial booking for him. 

You honestly believe that's gonna be the world title match? If it is, it'll probably open the show just like Del Rio and Edge and Bryan will kick Barrett's head off about 7 minutes in and retain. And nothing was accomplished, again. I don't buy that because Sheamus is the only person who looks like a legitimate shot to win the Royal Rumble. He's gonna be challenging for that title. I don't know who the heel will be but I don't think they're smart enough to go the obvious route and have it be Barrett.

Even still, we're talking about him winning at the Rumble, not Mania. If that was going to happen, he'd be put into contention by winning his tables match, not losing it. Now he's back to the drawing board. Quite frankly, I'd just rather he won on Tuesday than at WrestleMania if it came down to it because I'm absolutely sick of waiting. It's been 2 years and there has not been ANY progress made. I'll be surprised if it ever happens, really.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Im glad Bryan won a World Title. But still have that feeling that it was too soon and it will end up like Swagger. 

But the WHC Title match at Wrestlemania is totally up in the air. They can go so many ways. But my guess is a Triple Threat or even a Fatal Four Way.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> lol, figures, dude that doesn't mean you deserve a damn thing. I've seen some good matches from him but i'm not overly impressed either


I kind of see what you mean when you say someone "deserved" a big title win. But I don't think "deserve" is the right world. No Bryan hasn't been booked as strong as he should have been and his character doesn't deserve it. But me and anyone else who said he deserved it is saying that the real person Bryan Danielson and not his character deserves to be recognized as one of the best wrestlers in the world today.

What stuff have you watched from him before out of curiosity? He has some really amazing matches that are actually based off of lengthy feuds out there as well as just some "technical masterpieces" that aren't storyline driven at all. if you just watched some of his matches that have no story I could see why you wouldn't be all that impressed if you don't like that type of match at all. 

And while I am a huge indy fan I'm more of a huge wrestling fan (I was at Wrestlemania this year and TNA's Bound for Glory) and I just appreciate someone who puts on matches that I enjoy. Danielson was one of the guys that helped me get into other wrestling companies. I would look at a match listing and if I saw him on the card I could assure myself that there would be at least one match on the card that would be good. Anyone that has that characteristic in any wrestling company makes me a big fan of that person. 






JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Really? 'Cause there was an arena full of people chanting his name and cheering for him earlier tonight.
> 
> The same at Survivor Series, and he wasn't even at the show.
> 
> ...


New York and Chicago are really smarking cities but it's also important to point out that those cities are also the two biggest markets in the United States.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Bryan\Show feud is going to be a fucking joke. Even if they turned Big Show heel it's embarassing that he's battling for the title when you have Orton, Barrett, Christian, Sheamus and they could have or can work around Henry's injury.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I'm glad Daniel has gotten the title, but what a horrendous end to Henry's great reign. He was having a greatly booked reign, had a ton of momentum, and could have been used to put someone over big. Instead he loses in a very anticlimactic way to Big Show. BIG SHOW. It couldn't have been much worse.

Then we get yet another 30 second title reign. Beautiful. Even if Henry was injured, couldn't Mark had won, been attacked by Big Show, and then have Daniel Bryan beat him? Why was that not an option?

Still, I hope DB has a great run.


----------



## Perfection97 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

this was a royal pain in the ass of an ending, and did they really have to give Big Show a short and pointless title reign????
Michael Cole is gonna start swearing on smackdown.... dammit


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Dat boy D.Bryan just jump over Punk in my fave 5 dawg.


----------



## Perfection97 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

so guys after TLC, Big Show was pissed after being robbed of the World Heavyweight title by his own friend Daniel Bryan. It's obvious that these two are gonna feud with Mark Henry getting a groin injury that may or may not take him out, so its three options actually, Bryan vs. Henry 
Bryan vs. Big Show or Bryan vs. Henry vs. Show for the Rumble. 
Who do you guys think should turn heel for this one, Bryan or Show??
imo show should turn ....


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> No offense, but you sound like a bitch.


Because I realize there is more to this then being able to put on a good match, or because I'm hoping a better talent who deserves a title reign gets the belt at the Rumble? 

I honestly don't see the point in this, because Bryan hasn't been built up as a threat, or a competitor to take seriously, unless they just put the belt on him for a month so someone like Wade Barrett could get it without having to beat Henry.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

Bryan. I wrote about this in a similar thread, but there's no storyline reason to turn Big Show. He was the victim of the cash in. He had no previous problems with Bryan. It would be an awkward storyline and very hard to sell.

Bryan lied about his cash in date, he went back on his underdog honorable champion campaign, he saw a guy injured (the guy who tried to help him before), capitalized on it, and snuck out with a win so that he could be champion on his terms. That's a heel in its most basic form.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Who does Bryan program first with?

It makes sense for Big Show, but 1) zero appeal of it's not believable and 2) the *I was screwed over and now turn heel* thing was already used this year for Christian (who is still on it) and I don't think they will be THAT redundant.

With that being said, I think Christian works Bryan at the Rumble for the title. Christian can put Bryan over and make him look legit (or maybe WWE goes nuts and puts the belt onto Christian... now I'm talking crazy).


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



el dandy said:


> It makes sense for Big Show, but 1) zero appeal of it's not believable and 2) the *I was screwed over and now turn heel* thing was already used this year for Christian (who is still on it) and I don't think they will be THAT redundant.


This is WWE. Everything in storylines is redundant. It will be the most obvious in that Big Show/Bryan will feud and one will turn heel by the next taping.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Bryan as champ can do wonder if he's heel him and christian at WM book it wwe


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

Definetely Danielson. Show is so boring as a heel, not that he isn't just as bad as a face, but we've seen that song and dance before. Turning heel would give DBD some much needed character depth and might be just what he needs to finally take the next step in getting over. SD's heels need to be shaken up a bit if Henry is indeed going to miss time so adding Danielson and maybe Rhodes to the main event scene would be very refreshing.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

Big Show. Just because he's the big one. And I doubt WWE would make Daniel Bryan a main event heel before Rhodes and Barrett.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

Uh, Big Show.

Aside from the fact that they have been making Show have a mean streak for months, do you honestly expect the WWE to book a feud in which the crowd is supposed to cheer for the seven foot giant to beat up the smaller underdog? Wat.

The storyline writes itself. Big Show is the one who encouraged Daniel Bryan to try cashing in the briefcase early. He put the thought in his head and his own hubris led to his downfall. It's a fuckin' Greek tragedy up in here.


----------



## a1255226 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

Orton will get that belt faster than you can say potato .


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*



Adramelech said:


> Aside from the fact that they have been making Show have a mean streak for months, do you honestly expect the WWE to book a feud in which the crowd is supposed to cheer for the seven foot giant to beat up the smaller underdog? Wat.


People cheer for Big Show now. So yes, they would. They would see it as Bryan getting his due for sneaking his way to a title.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

This whole thing is a clusterfuck. Wish Henry didn't get injured or whatever happened then this wouldn't feel so off.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*



a1255226 said:


> Orton will get that belt faster than you can say potato .


I believe THIS. 
But to answer the question. It'll probably be Big Show. All he needs to say is that DB can't beat him when he's standing straight up.
But please no more Show in the main event..please no more


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*



a1255226 said:


> Orton will get that belt faster than you can say potato .


Who exactly would be the heel challenger to Orton? Orton just beat Barrett so he's out. Rhodes isn't built up enough to even consider as a credible challenger. Henry is injured. It's too soon to revisit the Christian feud. Giving Orton the title would be horrible booking as he wouldn't have a challenger.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*



CaptainObvious said:


> Who exactly would be the heel challenger to Orton? Orton just beat Barrett so he's out. Rhodes isn't built up enough to even consider as a credible challenger. Henry is injured. It's too soon to revisit the Christian feud. Giving Orton the title would be horrible booking as he wouldn't have a challenger.


Umm..what would be the reason Orton wouldn't win again? I'm surprised Orton hasn't won the belt yet, he probably gonna pin Bryan w/ an RKO and his celebration or while he's sleep in the hotel room.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*



jonoaries said:


> Umm..what would be the reason Orton wouldn't win again? I'm surprised Orton hasn't won the belt yet, he probably gonna pin Bryan w/ an RKO and his celebration or while he's sleep in the hotel room.


There isn't a storyline there. He doesn't have a heel challenger that makes sense. Yes, they can give Orton the title but they just trainwrecked the Smackdown main event scene further. 

If they wanted to give Orton the title, they should have had Barrett go over and then Barrett could have claimed that he beat Orton at TLC and now he'll beat him again. If they had any plans of giving Orton the title, Barrett would have gone over.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*



CaptainObvious said:


> Bryan. I wrote about this in a similar thread, but there's no storyline reason to turn Big Show. He was the victim of the cash in. He had no previous problems with Bryan. It would be an awkward storyline and very hard to sell.
> 
> Bryan lied about his cash in date, he went back on his underdog honorable champion campaign, he saw a guy injured (the guy who tried to help him before), capitalized on it, and snuck out with a win so that he could be champion on his terms. That's a heel in its most basic form.


Not really that difficult at all Show just needs to go crazy because he was robbed of the title by Bryan who simply took his opportunity. Bryan was allowed to cash in at any time not once was he obliged to cash in at Mania. Make show attack him after Bryan gives him his rematch on Smackdown. Make Bryan the fighting champion he'll get pops.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*



jiggysaw said:


> Bryan was allowed to cash in at any time not once was he obliged to cash in at Mania. Make show attack him after Bryan gives him his rematch on Smackdown. .


Bryan took the title from Big Show when he was down. Doing some retaliation is expected and that's not really a heel turn as the crowd would expect it. Big Show would get pops for it. It's very hard to make Bryan look like the good guy for what he did and he isn't really a fighting champion based on his actions at the PPV.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I'm not a Bryan mark, but I recognize that he's a good(but not great) talent. I don't mind him as World Champ. That said, he's getting set up to be Swagger'd. 

- He has no credibility
- He's not over
- They won't book him strongly
- His first and maybe last real feud as Champ is the fucking Big Show


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Anyway, next weeks Smackdown ratings thread is going to be hilarious.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Personally I think they did this right. The Rumble isnt until the very end of January leaving 6 weeks until then. Reports coming out that Henry's groin is toast right now and if you watch after he hits Big Show with chair before ddt'ing him on the chair he is grabbing his left inner thigh. Henry takes a few weeks off to heal, comes back mean as hell sends a couple jobbers to the Hall of pain, then claims Bryan never beat him clean for the title. They have match and Bryan loses. Bryan then goes on rampage much like Benoit before his Rumble and Wrestlemania win and the credibility of Henry isn't totally tarnished as a massive monster and heel. Still sets up Wrestlemania David vs Goliath.


----------



## BTEILNLAE (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

i hope daniel bryan turns heel...as for orton winning it on tuesday i hope not, that'll be one of the worst decision they
can make...i wish after bryan feuds with big show we can see bryan vs sheamus...and for a long shot scenario, michael cole will help bryan to win against show on a rematch and reveal that their rivalry was just "for show"


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



ItDoesntMatterWhat said:


> Personally I think they did this right. The Rumble isnt until the very end of January leaving 6 weeks until then. Reports coming out that Henry's groin is toast right now and if you watch after he hits Big Show with chair before ddt'ing him on the chair he is grabbing his left inner thigh. Henry takes a few weeks off to heal, comes back mean as hell sends a couple jobbers to the Hall of pain, then claims Bryan never beat him clean for the title. They have match and Bryan loses.* Bryan then goes on rampage much like Benoit before his Rumble and Wrestlemania win and the credibility of Henry isn't totally tarnished as a massive monster and heel. Still sets up Wrestlemania David vs Goliath.*


That would be fine and theoretically could have happened had Big Show not buried Henry clean in a fucking borderline squash. That killed a lot of his credibility. The only way he could get SOME of that back is by beating Show clean, but I doubt the Squash Show puts Henry over like that again.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

Hopefully Bryan. He needs a big character change.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*



CaptainObvious said:


> Bryan took the title from Big Show when he was down. Doing some retaliation is expected and that's not really a heel turn as the crowd would expect it. Big Show would get pops for it. It's very hard to make Bryan look like the good guy for what he did and he isn't really a fighting champion based on his actions at the PPV.


Thats why you have Bryan give Big Show his rematch beat him cleanly then have Show go crazy after the match. Make Bryan want the match with Show and be the better man on the day. Show got his chance at the belt lost and tries to bully Bryan into giving him the rematch but have Bryan stand his ground and fight back. It could get him over with the kids as it would be the underdog against the big bad bully and the adults due to him being entertaining in the ring. It's win win imo.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

They can go 2 ways. Turn Show heel and do David vs Goliath. Or turn Bryan heel and do the runt vs BFG  If it comes down to a popularity vote, Show wins every time and Bryan's cash in reeks of heel turn doesn't it? Punk turned almost exactly the same way back in 2009.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I was worried that Bryan would be the first to cash-in and lose.

Sweet. :mark:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*



CaptainObvious said:


> Who exactly would be the heel challenger to Orton? Orton just beat Barrett so he's out. *Rhodes isn't built up enough to even consider as a credible challenger*. Henry is injured. It's too soon to revisit the Christian feud. Giving Orton the title would be horrible booking as he wouldn't have a challenger.


Disregarding my avatar I disagree there haha, at least after the results of TLC anyway. I get your opinion though. Putting the title on Orton straight away would be illogical seeing as there is a lack of heel challengers on the roster. In fact, if Orton were champion, Rhodes would be the best bet for a challenger considering he just beat Barrett.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



DanTheMan07 said:


> Because I realize there is more to this then being able to put on a good match, or because I'm hoping a better talent who deserves a title reign gets the belt at the Rumble?
> 
> I honestly don't see the point in this, because Bryan hasn't been built up as a threat, or a competitor to take seriously, unless they just put the belt on him for a month so someone like Wade Barrett could get it without having to beat Henry.


I would much rather have Wade Barrett beat Henry cleanly than have him job to Big Show. I had a weird feeling about the Show\Henry feud as it should of just been used as a filler feud for Henry but they ended up turning Henry into a cowardly heel which seems like there only way of booking heels these days.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

*Batista comments on new Champion*



> @DaveBautista
> excuse me! did i hear that right? Daniel Bryan World Heavyweight Champ. ummmmmmm.....ok.


Trust Batista to throw in a few words. 


EDIT: 
He added this to it:


> so to clear up any misunderstanding about me hating on Daniel Bryan...actually i've been a supporter of his for years,unlike most of you Johnny come lately smart mark supporters. we actually had a hell of a match together that was originally supposed to be a squash match until this old broken down ex bodybuilder who never deserved to be champion and only had it handed to me because HHH was my boy...refused to job the kid out because i knew how good he was and wanted to have a fucking match with him before i left the company. and a hell of a match we had considering where our respective places in the company were at the time. so yes im aware of all of his accomplishments and hard work through out the years and i'm thrilled to death for him....but still...World Heavyweight champ???ummmmmmm...ok. opinions are like assholes. my Twitter account,my opinion. and to all the bitch ass haters who just dogged me out and bitched about how horrible i was.....i've worked with HHH, the Undertaker,Rey Mysterio,Randy Orton Stone Cold,Edge,John Cena,Chris Benoit,Ric Fucking Flair!!etc.etc.. and they all respected me and my work. Eddie Guerrero respected my work. so don't expect your little bullshit remarks to actually carry any weight. in your bitch ass faces!!


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

I pretty much concur with his sentiments.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Did Batista like Rey Misterio being World Champion back then either?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

I don't know what his problem is. Daniel Bryan is small, and he's being presented that way as a superstar. He's not being booked like Batista or even Rey Mysterio in a ridiculous fashion to where people can't suspend their disbelief. Not every world champion is booked the same, or should be booked the same. Small guys can be world champions if they're presented in a way that makes sense, which is what they're doing with him. 

It is absolutely ridiculous though that Daniel Bryan has a world title on his resume and Wade Barrett doesn't. That's a sad commentary on where we're at, but not because of his size.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

excuse me! did i hear that right? Dave Batista wanting a career in MMA. ummmmmmm.....ok.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Guess we know he was talking out of his ass when he called for more wrestlers to pay their dues.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

I don't see anything wrong with Batista's tweet.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*

....for supporting me, for last 12 years, this is for you!

who?

- William Regal?

- HBK?

- everyone who supported him, including the fans?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*

Vickie Gurrero. After Big Show rapes him (like he did to Swagger), then Vickie will manage DB just like she does all the other former-Champion-rejects.


It's a sad fate awaiting for DB


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, you doubt it all you want, I won't. He was on the roll of his career a year before, and it ended at TLC. WWE just REFUSES long term beneficial booking for him.
> 
> You honestly believe that's gonna be the world title match? If it is, it'll probably open the show just like Del Rio and Edge and Bryan will kick Barrett's head off about 7 minutes in and retain. And nothing was accomplished, again. I don't buy that because Sheamus is the only person who looks like a legitimate shot to win the Royal Rumble. He's gonna be challenging for that title. I don't know who the heel will be but I don't think they're smart enough to go the obvious route and have it be Barrett.
> 
> Even still, we're talking about him winning at the Rumble, not Mania. If that was going to happen, he'd be put into contention by winning his tables match, not losing it. Now he's back to the drawing board. Quite frankly, I'd just rather he won on Tuesday than at WrestleMania if it came down to it because I'm absolutely sick of waiting. It's been 2 years and there has not been ANY progress made. I'll be surprised if it ever happens, really.


Not only do I honestly believe it, but having you add Sheamus to the equation makes it that much more believable.

I find it more than a coincidence that Barrett and Sheamus are being pushed heavily on SmackDown at the same time, and I don't see Daniel Bryan holding the World Heavyweight Championship all the way to WrestleMania either.

I can easily see Sheamus winning the Royal Rumble, and then Barrett winning the strap from Bryan at Elimination Chamber. Barrett would be the champion, Bryan would get a rematch, and Sheamus would become a contender.

There you have it: Barrett vs. Sheamus vs. Bryan for the WHC @ WrestleMania, with Sheamus more than likely winning. Bryan got his reign. Barrett gets his reign. Sheamus gets his reign. 

And yeah, there's a good chance it would open the show, because let's face it - the only match the casuals are paying to see is Cena vs. Rock.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



TheLambOfDeth said:


> I pretty much concur with his sentiments.


This.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Batista is a dumbass.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Apokolips said:


> excuse me! did i hear that right? Dave Batista wanting a career in MMA. ummmmmmm.....ok.


LMAO if some how you can send that to Batista itself it be gold! That was just gold reping you for that! Also problem with DB is he hasn't be pushed enough so kind of messes things up since he hasn't been built enough.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

I'm surprised he even knows how to use Twitter.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

It's funny how everybody agrees with his sentiments about "Guys not being big, tough & believable enough now" until it gets through to people that he's bashing IWC heroes more so then anybody else


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

lol at the people hating on Daniel Bryan because of his size. I'm quite sure half if not all of them are Attitude Era marks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Amsterdam said:


> Not only do I honestly believe it, but having you add Sheamus to the equation makes it that much more believable.


Maybe.



> I find it more than a coincidence that Barrett and Sheamus are being pushed heavily on SmackDown at the same time, and I don't see Daniel Bryan holding the World Heavyweight Championship all the way to WrestleMania either.


Beating Randy Orton by fluke a couple of times and being relevant for one month of the year isn't being "pushed heavily". He was filler for Orton, and he lost. I wouldn't be surprised if he's back at IC title level as of Raw.



> I can easily see Sheamus winning the Royal Rumble, and then Barrett winning the strap from Bryan at Elimination Chamber. Barrett would be the champion, Bryan would get a rematch, and Sheamus would become a contender.
> 
> There you have it: Barrett vs. Sheamus vs. Bryan for the WHC @ WrestleMania, with Sheamus more than likely winning. Bryan got his reign. Barrett gets his reign. Sheamus gets his reign.


I'm still yet to see anything that suggests they WANT to give Barrett a reign. I don't buy this at all.

And great, Barrett gets the shortest reign out of all of them in that scenario. He even loses when he wins.



> And yeah, there's a good chance it would open the show, because let's face it - the only match the casuals are paying to see is Cena vs. Rock.


Great, that'll put him over well.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*



Romanista said:


> ....for supporting me, for last 12 years, this is for you!
> 
> who?
> 
> ...


Pretty much all of them. Anybody who has supported him in any way.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*

HBK didn't do shit except take his money and give him sweet FA in return so I doubt he would of had much to say to him. Regal absolutely, Punk obviously, his family and friends and his road-buddies.

Apparently he and Arn Anderson get along quite well too. So I'd imagine they'd of shared a bit of a congratulations.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Batista commenting on the industry like he was anything more than a generic big guy. He wasn't some sort of prodigy. He should go away.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Billy Kidman said:


> I'm surprised he even knows how to use Twitter.


Basketballs...don't use Facebook.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

"One of the best wrestlers in the world is World Heavyweight Champion. Ummmmm ok..."


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

He posted this now:



> so to clear up any misunderstanding about me hating on Daniel Bryan...actually i've been a supporter of his for years,unlike most of you Johnny come lately smart mark supporters. we actually had a hell of a match together that was originally supposed to be a squash match until this old broken down ex bodybuilder who never deserved to be champion and only had it handed to me because HHH was my boy...refused to job the kid out because i knew how good he was and wanted to have a fucking match with him before i left the company. and a hell of a match we had considering where our respective places in the company were at the time. so yes im aware of all of his accomplishments and hard work through out the years and i'm thrilled to death for him....but still...World Heavyweight champ???ummmmmmm...ok. opinions are like assholes. my Twitter account,my opinion. and to all the bitch ass haters who just dogged me out and bitched about how horrible i was.....i've worked with HHH, the Undertaker,Rey Mysterio,Randy Orton Stone Cold,Edge,John Cena,Chris Benoit,Ric Fucking Flair!!etc.etc.. and they all respected me and my work. Eddie Guerrero respected my work. so don't expect your little bullshit remarks to actually carry any weight. in your bitch ass faces!!


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Amsterdam is bang on. 1 Loss against Orton doesn't hurt him at all considering Barrett more or less dominated the feud until then. They just wanted to keep Orton looking strong and they couldn't do that if he didn't get some retribution on Wade.

TBH It's very obvious Barrett is beating Bryan for the belt before WM. Bryan is as much of a transitional champion as you could possibly ever find, they just knew Henry's run started getting boring and obviously needed Barrett to beat a face for the WHC. Sheamus/Barrett is virtually a lock at this stage


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Peep4Christian said:


> He posted this now:


What a gangster.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Scorpion said:


> What a gangster.


If you think that's gangster, you're going to love this!



> DaveBautista Dave Bautista
> man did that comment bring the tough guy haters out. well i'm at Gracie Fighter Tampa daily. 6333 s. dale mabry hwy Tampa FL. stop on by


PARTY IN THE F-L-A!


----------



## Draconique (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Batista da man.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

For someone trying to appear unassailably self-assured, he sure does get tetchy real fast.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Michael Jordan is one of, if not the greatest NBA players of all time. I'm sure damn near everyone respects him. Does that mean he's good with judging other players? Kwame Brown and Adam Morrison say hello.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

fpalm


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

lol Batista got trolled. Hilarious to see him break apart and get self-defensive to the Internet. Someone should tweet that to him


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

I can see where he's coming from, the title is called the World HEAVYWEIGHT title. I'm very happy that Bryan won it but the title's name doesn't conjure up images of guys Bryan's size.

And I remember his match with Bryan well, it was meant to be Miz vs Batista but he put Bryan in his place. Was a pretty good back and forth seeing as Bryan hadn't won a match in the WWE at that point.


----------



## Shift- (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Wow Batista is a little weird


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

I laughed at the added statement. Batista is pretty funny. Hard to disagree with anything he said either.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*

I bet Regal was marking as much as Zack's dad.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

I'd much prefer Show turning heel only because any heel that goes against face Big Show in the last few years gets squashed constantly and that would do Bryan no good whatsoever.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Billy Kidman said:


> I'm surprised he even knows how to use Twitter.


Tweeting is not only welcome... it's legal!


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*



Xander45 said:


> I bet Regal was marking as much as Zack's dad.


Can you imagine Regal marking? "Yes! Get in there sunshine!"


----------



## Shift- (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*

His fans


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

I don't understand why people keep saying things like Daniel Bryan is so small.. he was when he first debuted in WWE but today he really isn't, especially now after he recently bulked up or jumped on a D-bol cycle. Fact is if you're reading this, Daniel Bryan has more muscle than you unless you've been training for 5+ years and/or are on juice.

The only reason people are saying he's small is because a lot of the bigger guys have made a career out of abusing steroids, or are just tall fat guys like Big Show, Henry, etc. Tell me whats wrong with having a champion who actually looks like a natural athlete instead of a roidhead?


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

The size issue in wrestling is boring and a lie, Daniel Bryan can be a great world champion if booked properly, and he is not small, he is a average size guy.

Batista was right in the second part, though, he was a big part of the WWE in these last years.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

I would like to see Bryan and Batista legit go at it. I think Bryan could take his old ass to school.


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

DC Dave aka Trill Tista sonning the internet one mark at a time.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

It's just his opinion gtf over it.

Maybe his comments are indicating a 'Batista' return to the WWE. Just a thought!


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Xander45 said:


> I can see where he's coming from, the title is called the World HEAVYWEIGHT title. *I'm very happy that Bryan won it but the title's name doesn't conjure up images of guys Bryan's size.*
> 
> And I remember his match with Bryan well, it was meant to be Miz vs Batista but he put Bryan in his place. Was a pretty good back and forth seeing as Bryan hadn't won a match in the WWE at that point.


Technically they bill him at 210lbs now. By most combat sports standards now, that puts him right there as a heavyweight.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



RatedR IWC Star said:


> edge, miz, and *punk* were built up way more by the time they cashed it in then bryan is now. and swagger run was a joke along with sheamus, del rio


Before Punk cashed in he was losing to green Miz and CHAVO... and after he cashed in he defended his title against SNITSKY, wasn't allowed to beat Batista clean on PPV, was used to put over Jericho, who was in a completely different storyline, in a Raw main event, and never properly lost the title in one of the worst title reigns ever. Punk cut hardly any promos in his entire debut face run too... TERRIBLE example.

This could have been booked better (very similar to Bret's first reign where he defeated Flair at a house show without much build, and Bret obviously came out okay from that despite Hogan beating Yoko in seconds after he beat Bret for the belt) but you cannot deny that Bryan deserves to be champ as he's a complete package (yes, he can cut a good promo and has excellent in-ring charisma and while he doesn't have a bodybuilder look it's a very good natural look). He reminds me a lot of Bret in that he can have a good match with a broomstick...

Between this or Bryan cashing in and losing, they clearly made the better choice. Henry's reign was losing steam FAST (and it makes no sense to keep it on an injured wrestler if they can't work throiugh it) and Big Show shouldn't be winning world titles in 2011. Bryan cashing in and losing would be something out of TNA's playbook and would deserve the same reaction Roode losing at BFG got.


----------



## Hade (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah.....that's not happening.
> 
> Sad as it is.


Just shut the fuck up with that *** Wade Barrett. That hack fucking sucks and that's why Vince hasn't put the World title on him.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Proof that Vince doesn't give a shit about the WHC.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Marked so hard.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Deebow said:


> Technically they bill him at 210lbs now. By most combat sports standards now, that puts him right there as a heavyweight.


That's a fair point and not one I'd thought of, I don't really pay a lot of attention to the calling of the weights for wrestlers as they are BS for the most part.

I'd say Bryan is more likely to be around the 190 something mark than hitting 210. Good old kayfabe.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I'm excited now leading up to the Rumble. I like how unpredictable the WHCm scene is now leading to the Rumble and then to Mania 28. Woohoo!!!


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

At this point, I don't think he will have the title that long. Though, I hope he keeps the title until WM. He doesn't even have to win at WM. I just want to see him in a position to where he can work the 20-30 minute ppv matches and show everyone why the indy fans call him the best in the world.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

It’s sad that Zack Ryder as the United States Champion is 100000x bigger than Daniel Bryan as the World Heavyweight Champion due to credibility/momentum/being naturally over and booking.

I’m really surprised at the real fans of Daniel Bryan, trying to give excuse for him, so as long he is a World Champion they doesn’t matter how poorly he is booked, or how much credibility/momentum he loss while devaluing the World Championship. This also confirms he is not going to Wrestlemania. How can someone seriously be happy. He doesn’t feel like a champion at all either. Like I said in my previous post, the only good news that he is still going to be around in the WWE for quite awhile now but who to say he is going to be a legit main eventer? We all saw what happen to Jack Swagger.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Not optimistic about this at all,I'm not Bryan's biggest fan but I'd be all right with him holding the title if he'd been booked well,but he hasn't and it seems like he's feuding with Big Show,which'll probably be the first nail in the coffin.Should've just had Bryan cash in at Wrestlemania vs. Henry after a couple of months of solid build.




Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> It’s sad that Zack Ryder as the United States Champion is 100000x bigger than Daniel Bryan as the World Heavyweight Champion due to credibility/momentum/being naturally over and booking.
> 
> I’m really surprised at the real fans of Daniel Bryan, trying to give excuse for him, so as long he is a World Champion they doesn’t matter how poorly he is booked, or how much credibility/momentum he loss while devaluing the World Championship. This also confirms he is not going to Wrestlemania. How can someone seriously be happy. He doesn’t feel like a champion at all either. Like I said in my previous post, the only good news that he is still going to be around in the WWE for quite awhile now but who to say he is going to be a legit main eventer? We all saw what happen to Jack Swagger.


Gotta agree with this,If I was a fan of Bryan I wouldn't be too happy with how he's won it.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Alot of blind fanboyism in here from Bryan Marks.

Cannot wait for Cole to tear him apart.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> It’s sad that Zack Ryder as the United States Champion is 100000x bigger than Daniel Bryan as the World Heavyweight Champion due to credibility/momentum/being naturally over and booking.


I don't it's sad. I think it proves that the WWE Universe have gotten to the point that they don't give a shit about the prestige of a title, but they care about who's actually carrying a title. 



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> I’m really surprised at the real fans of Daniel Bryan, trying to give excuse for him, so as long he is a World Champion they doesn’t matter how poorly he is booked, or how much credibility/momentum he loss while devaluing the World Championship. This also confirms he is not going to Wrestlemania. How can someone seriously be happy. He doesn’t feel like a champion at all either. Like I said in my previous post, the only good news that he is still going to be around in the WWE for quite awhile now but who to say he is going to be a legit main eventer? We all saw what happen to Jack Swagger.


Despite knowing that their golden boy isn't half as over as they like to think he is, and posses none of the qualities nessecary to be a memorable WWE Superstar other than submissions, Daniel Bryan's marks have been crying for 2 years that he deserves to be a world champion. Well congratulations, now he is. The no longer have the excuse of saying WWE didn't give him a chance. If he fails, he fails.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Terrible move by WWE. Bryan is not ready for this. Having Henry lose to Big Show only to have Bryan cash in on Show was abysmal booking of the first/worst order. Thank goodness I didn't buy TLC!

He's going to probably have an extremely underwhelming reign in all areas but in-ring wrestling. A "nerd" is the World Heavyweight Champion. I gave WWE way too much credit. I thought, for some bizarre reason, that they'd develop his character while allowing him to pick up critical wins up the food chain en route to the WHC victory. Nope. No build-up. No long-term planning with their booking. Just Hotshot City.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

How the hell is he supposed to beat Henry or Show?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> lol, figures, dude that doesn't mean you deserve a damn thing. I've seen some good matches from him but i'm not overly impressed either


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Well, I give him one thing. He did have a good match with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Can't wait to see what he says when Ryder becomes world champion.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I'm not gonna be a smark and dissect all of the decisions WWE have made. Right now, I really don't care about booking decisions. I'm ecstatic that a guy that I've watched bust his ass for years has finally been given something that many thought he would never get. 

I'm just going to sit back and revel in the fact that *BRYAN DANIELSON IS THE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WWE!*


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*



PoisonMouse said:


> Can you imagine Regal marking? "Yes! Get in there sunshine!"


"Aaaaave et!"


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Xander45 said:


> That's a fair point and not one I'd thought of, I don't really pay a lot of attention to the calling of the weights for wrestlers as they are BS for the most part.
> 
> I'd say Bryan is more likely to be around the 190 something mark than hitting 210. Good old kayfabe.


WWE is supposedly billing people's real weights. Also, Daniel Bryan is known for being one of the only wrestlers that actually listed his real weight in his career.

Also, people should lay off Batista. Sure, he's wrong, but there's no need to get nasty over such a small comment.

Edit: Daniel Bryan said in a new video on WWE.com that he was 200 lbs. He could be lying, but as said on the Colt Cabana podcast, Daniel Bryan supposedly tells the truth about his weight.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Bitch ass fan: "I hate you batista!"

Batista: "I hate you too"

Whats wrong with DB as a champ? Flair, Benoit and Eddie werent really 6'5 300 pounds monster either.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Finally.. Finally.. FINALLY smackdown is watchable.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Lot of premature marking going on in here imo. While it's great for his fans that he's champion, I wouldn't get too excited considering how things went down and his current stature with the fans and on the roster. If I were a DB fan I'd be crossing my fingers he doesn't lose it on Tuesday tbh.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Is Mark Henry legit injured? If not then it was an odd booking decision as Henry was doing well as the champion.

I'd have liked Bryan to win it at Wrestlemania in that big moment but considering it just saved me from having to watch a Big Show title reign, I'm pretty happy. I'm interested to see how they book this. I dont think it was planned too far in advance in the slightest this week on Smackdown Bryan got pinned clean by Rhodes. Who knows, could be interesting.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Starbuck said:


> Lot of premature marking going on in here imo. While it's great for his fans that he's champion, I wouldn't get too excited considering how things went down and his current stature with the fans and on the roster. If I were a DB fan I'd be crossing my fingers he doesn't lose it on Tuesday tbh.


Let's hope they don't take it off him though. The idea of DBD vs Mark Henry vs Big Show actually sounds decent. A small guy with not one, but two big goliaths to beat.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I really wanted Bryan v. Henry at WrestleMania, but that looks unlikely at the moment. However, I am glad that Bryan took the title off of Show immediately. I do not care how fit Big Show is, in 2011 he is not deserving of a world title in the slightest. Nor should he be feuding with superstars trying to establish themselves either due to the fact that he has a track record of ruining anything that they have going for them.

I have started to see glimpses of Bryan where he has really impressed me, so I am hoping that his WHC run can bring out more impressive Bryan moments because I know that he can bring it in the ring. His post-win celebration was great.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I'm going to even dignify the users talking about how the ratings are going to drop with a response. I don't care if they do. The fact of the matter is that I'm happy that Daniel Bryan is the world champion.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



optikk sucks said:


> Let's hope they don't take it off him though. The idea of DBD vs Mark Henry vs Big Show actually sounds decent. A small guy with not one, but two big goliaths to beat.


That's the thing. Why would anybody have any faith in them to do the right thing given the circumstances in which they made him champion lol? He's simply nowhere near ready for this and if I were a fan, I'd be worried because chances are, they're going to fuck it up.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Gotta love Batista lol.


Tyrion Lannister said:


> It is absolutely ridiculous though that Daniel Bryan has a world title on his resume and Wade Barrett doesn't. That's a sad commentary on where we're at, but not because of his size.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Starbuck said:


> That's the thing. Why would anybody have any faith in them to do the right thing given the circumstances in which they made him champion lol? He's simply nowhere near ready for this and if I were a fan, I'd be worried because chances are, they're going to fuck it up.


True lol. The circumstances in which they made him champion do not bode well for his future run. 

I assume he's going to feud with Big Show in a WE WERE SUPPOSED TO BE FRIENDS!!! feud. Then what? I hope someone else is injected because Big Show/Daniel Bryan as the title picture, or worse Wrestlemania title match, is extremely underwhelming. Maybe Christian'll get in the mix for one more match?

Anyway Big Show I'm happy for you and I'mma let you finish, but Jeff Hardy's 10 second reign was the greatest of all time!


----------



## WooWooKidd (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

If Batista had a Wrestlingforum.com account, his rep bar would be full of disapprovals!
Even though he is entitled to his own opinion , It's still a stupid thing to say.


----------



## WooWooKidd (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I can't see Daniel Bryan as a Heel, It wouldn't work. I imagine that Big Show will turn on Bryan.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

Show has to be heel because being a heel makes you weaker. And honestly even then if bryan wins, it would be ridiculous. Big show should just not get a rematch and bryan should feud with someone his own size.


----------



## Quentin Zagar (May 5, 2005)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I think it's way too early to be honest, I thought the whole point of his series of matches with mark Henry was a lead up for when wrestlemania happens, it be Danielson vs mark Henry and their would be some kind of story their the man that's came soo close but coudn't get it done before, the guy known as mark henry who hasn't been defeated in a very long time, and has been an unstoppable monster, So when danielson would of beat him at wrestlemania it would of got him over big,


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

Big Show would be the obvious and popular decision to turn heel.

That's why it'll be Daniel Bryan. Bryan will be seen as a hypocrite who caved into all the perks of being a World champion.

Welcome to CM Punk 2009, Part II guys.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

I hope they don't do the david Vs golliath angle.

Worst Angle in pro wrestling.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

Why can't big Show just fuck off?!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

Neither.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

It is bad booking, but I think people are going OTT with their complaining in this thread.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

His booking is not going to be good, and I don't expect a decent run with the title, but what ever, WWE doesn't seem to book most recent title reigns good anymore. Christians first World title reign was an eyeblink, Dolph Zigglers first reign was also an eye blink. I am used to it already TBH. Nothing we can do about it now. Complaining won't fix anything either.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*

Must be his fans for sure. New fans and ROH fans as well.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Ugh. Shut up, Batista.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

Daniel Bryan should turn heel. What he did was a heel move, ala CM Punk cashing in on Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*



PoisonMouse said:


> Can you imagine Regal marking? "Yes! Get in there sunshine!"


 That has to be the greatest image ever XD 

Thank you!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*

If only Regal was more cockney. "G'ORN MAH SON! GET IN!"

I think his comments were for anyone who's supported him over the years. Regal, the fans. It was a great moment.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

I hate Batista! Not Every Guy has to look like a ROIDED monster to be a ME...It's about SKILLS..Daniel Bryan has the best Skills in the world!


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*

Must be all his boys at ROH, his family, and William Regal who trained him along with Shawn Michaels


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

at least he still watches WWE right... and you can tell he didn't fast forward lol.

it is just an opinion, not burying Bryan anyway, he isn't even in WWE now.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

Daniel Bryan. He could be one helluva heel.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

You know Batista wants to come back, this is really eating at his craw


----------



## Werlex (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Batista is a piece of shit but he is still entitled to his own opinion.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Batista spot on.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

For Daniel Bryan's heel turn, they can make him like a Bret Hart hypocrite type heel like how Bret was in the 1990s when 1997 hit, Bryan can cut a heel promo by saying how he fooled all of us, that he wasn't going to wait until Mania 28 and like a bunch of sheep we all believed him, and that he just waited for the right time to cash it in and that he has paid his dues and to all the people who called him a nerd, that called him a failure, etc. he only has one thing to say to all of you and that is "Screw You", this would definitely get him massive heat and the thing about it is that Bryan actually has mic skills and he is a submission specialist much like how Bret "The Hitman" Hart was


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*



CaptainObvious said:


> Bryan. I wrote about this in a similar thread, but there's no storyline reason to turn Big Show. He was the victim of the cash in. He had no previous problems with Bryan. It would be an awkward storyline and very hard to sell.
> 
> Bryan lied about his cash in date, he went back on his underdog honorable champion campaign, he saw a guy injured (the guy who tried to help him before), capitalized on it, and snuck out with a win so that he could be champion on his terms. That's a heel in its most basic form.


Wouldn't be so sure. Christian went heel despite getting screwed time and time again.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

Big show probably and I hope db loses the title as soon as possible


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Batista is right, Dbryan should never hold a whc title


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Taken in mind that two of his friends were smaller WHC than Bryan, and the fact that D-Bry is the best in the world in ring, Dave can go F' himself and stick another needle in his ass...


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

Isn't Big Show about due for a turn?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



-Extra- said:


> Taken in mind that two of his friends were smaller WHC than Bryan,* and the fact that D-Bry is the best in the world in ring*, Dave can go F' himself and stick another needle in his ass...


Bolded = opinion as just as many find him boring as find him good so its not really much of a comment.

Also he hasnt said he thinks Rey Mysertio should have champion??


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*



Terry Gyimah said:


> Must be all his boys at ROH, his family, and William Regal who trained him along with Shawn Michaels


I think he only saw HBK once whilst training, Shawn did nothing. Regal was his real mentor.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*

I think he said anyone who has supported me in the past 12 years or everyone back home or something like that


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

"In your bitch ass faces" is going to be my new default insult.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I'm afraid that this cash-in will not do a damn thing from Bryan. It was rushed, just like how it was with Swagger... he jobbed, and then suddenly, in a completely heelish fashion (which I really don't want, mind you), he cashes in and is the WHC.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


>


by the looks of it, alot of people are agreeing with me so. DB fan grow up.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Agree with Batista, Bryan is not main event material, thank god he won the title on a filler PPV and now he's losing before WM. back to the dark/mid card matches where he belongs.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Congrats to Bryan on winning the belt. The guy is a talented wrestler and deserves the honour. Still it was a crappy way to end what many people consider one of the best title reigns in recent memory in the WWE (Henry's)


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*

His G.f/bf/wife/husband/mother who paid all his bills for him for the last 12 years while he made no money?


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



tducey said:


> Congrats to Bryan on winning the belt. The guy is a talented wrestler and deserves the honour. Still it was a crappy way to end what many people consider one of the best title reigns in recent memory in the WWE (Henry's)


That's the downside, I'm happy that Bryan won but a little sad that Henry was beaten so easily and then just discarded due to an injury.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

i agree 100% with batista on this one and YES he is entitled to it just like you DB lovers.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

I always wondered why Batista's match with DB wasn't a complete squash match.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Henry was injured, who knows how long he will be out for, I'm sure if Henry could work with the injury he would have the title, but the injury is probably more serious than we think for all we know. Now Daniel Bryan like any other MITB cashed in and won cheaply, but that is WWEs booking for you. He is an underdog face that won, so who knows what they plan to do with him. He won't hold it till Wrestlemania. I do see Bryan and Christian having a few battles over the title. Bryan vs Big Show is also a possibility, but that is not going to end up with Bryan winning clean. If Bryan manages to somehow beat Big Show then he will move on to the likes of Christian, Wade Barret etc. That is actually what I want, for him to have some series with Christian and then Wade Barret before he loses it. That way it won't be such a crappy reign which is already expected, but he needs to get past Big Show some how.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



tducey said:


> Congrats to Bryan on winning the belt. The guy is a talented wrestler and deserves the honour. Still it was a crappy way to end *what many people consider one of the best title reigns in recent memory in the WWE* (Henry's)


People actually think that?

Get better opinions guys.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Carcass said:


> I always wondered why Batista's match with DB wasn't a complete squash match.


It was really strange seeing Batista sell the leg lock (I think it was that) Bryan put on him like he did. He was screaming his head off and then limped around for the rest of the match.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Not sure if he's serious. When Jericho trashes someone everyone considers him a brillant troll when anyone else does it there idiots.

I just said the world's biggest oxymoron.."brillant troll." Those words really don't suit one another.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> by the looks of it, alot of people are agreeing with me so. DB fan grow up.


Yes, and they're nobodies. Now go admire Gunner's ability to suck.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

And to be honest, the funniest thing here is acting like Batista ever _earned_ anything he got. Let's be honest here, Dave. You were hand-picked and groomed for the top spot because of your size. "Hard work and talent" :lmao.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Batista is right. He needs to come back. The more he writes, the more he is 100% correct.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Get used to it Batista, this is just a small taste of the future.


----------



## ryo saeba 31 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

i think show needs to turn.
bryan needs to be respected as a credible babyface champ,by the wwe universe


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Just want to point out that the match Bryan and Batista had was indeed pretty fucking awesome.

I'm over the whole, "the champion needs to look tough" thing. I don't care what they look like at all as long as they can entertain me. It's not real, my disbelief being suspending doesn't have a damn thing to do with how the wrestlers look. You get to the point of forgetting that the match is fixed and that wrestling isn't real when you care about the result of the match. 

The last two times that I marked out hard at live events were Sami Callihan and Eddie Kingston. I tower over Sami Callihan and Eddie Kingston looks like an average guy off the street but since they were both in these long and emotional storylines I got emotionally invested in their match.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*



Gingermadman said:


> Christian went heel despite getting screwed time and time again.


And it tanked. Turning Christian was a horrible mistake that really shouldn't have happened. If they tried to make Big Show into some sort of continually losing heel, it would completely destroy his place on Smackdown.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

i hope its show 
its bad enough they screwed this fulfilling the boyhood dream


----------



## ryo saeba 31 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

the main thing they need to do is to stop that lame punch finisher of show.....
pathetic


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

oh my batista is douchebag 
no not because he told everyone what his opinion is but just because bryan is small ?! i mean really
punk is small 
rey is small 
benoit was small
eddie was small
edge wasnt that big either

and just for the sake of saying it bryan could beat his big ass in real life


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

It sucks he didn't have have any momentum leading into this win but FUCK IT, my boy is the new WHC! I can't wait for Smackdown!!!!!!!! Better yet, I hope he on RAW tonight!


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*My problem with Daniel Bryan's title win...*

Okay, lets get this out of the way. Daniel Bryan is my favourite wrestler in the company. He is one of, if not the only reason I still tune into WWE nowadays. Last night, when his music hit and he was cashing in his contract, I should have been jumping out of my chair in excitement but it just wasn't there. I don't know why. I mean, I marked out huge when he won the Money in the Bank. But last night... nothing. And the reason for that is, this title win accomplishes nothing and makes nobody look good. Daniel Bryan won't gain that respect, he won't bring that prestige to the title because he won it in such a bullshit way. 

I hate the cash-in routine. I know it's only a storyline but a guy like Daniel Bryan shouldn't be winning his first world title like this. The same goes for CM Punk and Alberto Del Rio. Those guys don't need to "steal" the title to make their title wins believable. I wish WWE would get that. This storyline is so overplayed, that it's not even exciting to watch anymore. Atleast not for me. I'm glad Daniel Bryan is the World Champion but the fact that I'll have to look back in the history books and find out that he won it in that fashion when it could have been so much more, brings a bad taste in my mouth.

Anyone agree? I'm still gonna like D-Bryan heel or face. I just felt that he deserved that big Wrestlemania moment and WWE should have waited it out. It was so out of character for him to do what he did. Especially on Big Show. What was it he said, that if he wins a title that way, it means nothing? He was right. This just makes Michael Cole right. WWE have turned Bryan into a hypocrite when his character should have been all about moral values and respect. I'm kinda disappointed.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

as if anyone should ever care what this clown says


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Weight classes don't exist in American Pro Wrestling. I like Batista and I like Daniel Bryan. I don't see why he feels he doesn't deserve it when he obviously does.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Cliffy Byro said:


> Alot of blind fanboyism in here from Bryan Marks.
> 
> Cannot wait for Cole to tear him apart.


hahaha oh yea right its clearly blind.

its only blind to you because you dont like him. considering the fact that your apparently a cole supporter you have NOTHING to say.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: My problem with Daniel Bryan's title win...*

As long as they have MITB, lots of cash in will be like that, especially if they cash in with no credibility. I agree that cash ins like this don't bring much prestige to the world title but nothing we can do about it. That is the thing about MITB.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: My problem with Daniel Bryan's title win...*

they probably were gonna wait it out all along, but Vince panicked when he became aware of Henry's injury and booked Bryan to win the title. I think that's a better alternative than having to deal with Show as champion for two months.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I am split on this.

On one hand i am very happy because now Bryan wont be the first one to cash in and fail, but on the other hand it makes me sick that they really had me believe that they are going all the way through to WrestleMania. I mean seriously now screw them.

If they would have gone all the way through to WrestleMania they coul have built him up and then given him a proper reign till Summerslam or something but what do they want him to do now. I cant possibly believe the will make him beat Show in any way possible. I mean they made him loose to Henry even though Mr. Ratings was injured. And last smackdown he lost clean to Cody Rhodes who on the other hand never managed to win against Orton who then again lost clean two times in a row against a fully healed Henry. 

I mean just writing this makes me angrier everytime i finish a sentence. Its fucking unbelievable to me that they cant book things right. I bet my little brother could do it better and he isnt in highschool yet. Am I mad? Yes I am fucking mad. 

And then again like i said above i am happy cause now i wont have to fear him being the first one to fail at cashing in.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Knowing WWE logic he'll lose the belt within 48 hours


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Gunner14 said:


> Bolded = opinion as just as many find him boring as find him good so its not really much of a comment.
> 
> Also he hasnt said he thinks Rey Mysertio should have champion??


Comments of me should not contain my opinions? Shut down the forums altogether then...

Then again your opinion "its not really much of a comment" as I disagree so... you know it.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

His first WHC reign already lasted longer than Dolph's and Big Show's. If he can make it past Tuesday, he'll have Christian beat too. One day down, 282 more till he becomes the longest reigning WHC of all time.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



WooWooKidd said:


> If Batista had a Wrestlingforum.com account, his rep bar would be full of disapprovals!
> Even though he is entitled to his own opinion , It's still a stupid thing to say.


I bet he's Reaper of Death on here.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I still can't believe how quick Christian lost his first World title. I mean at the rate new champions are losing then we can't expect much really. Surprise me WWE.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*



Evolution said:


> HBK didn't do shit except take his money and give him sweet FA in return so I doubt he would of had much to say to him. Regal absolutely, Punk obviously, his family and friends and his road-buddies.
> 
> Apparently he and Arn Anderson get along quite well too. So I'd imagine they'd of shared a bit of a congratulations.


Actually Shawn was liek Bryan's 1st teacher. I read both Bryan & Shawn's interview & he got enrolled into Shawn's academy & trained their for more than a year. He himself mentions that Shawn personally trained him multiple times. Supporting Punk does not mean you will have eat & vomit everything he says,even if it is crap.

Shawn himself says he was involved in the careers of Lance Cade,Bryan & a few others as do Bryan. I am inclinded to take their words more seriously than Punk who has no idea what happening at Texas Wrestling Academy or whatever that ridiculous name was.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Until May said:


> hahaha oh yea right its clearly blind.
> 
> its only blind to you because you dont like him. considering the fact that your apparently a cole supporter you have NOTHING to say.


michael cole is a jackass.

hope i never see any db marks rag on about poor booking in the future.

hypocrites.


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

it doesn't matter about size I mean look at the past ME champions

Rey
Benoit
Eddie
Punk
Jeff Hardy
The Miz

to name but a few all small guys who have won major titles and he randomley goes mad about Bryan who is probably the best in ring out of the lot of them with Punk and Benoit up there


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*



Jethro said:


> I think he only saw HBK once whilst training, Shawn did nothing. Regal was his real mentor.


Bryan says Shawn taught him multiple times. Shawn also called Bryan's mother to say he will be in safe hands when Shawn retired & Bryan joined WWE.

That & regal was a mentor cum friend. It was not really teaching. Bryan actually helped Regal. Regal became a 300 pound fatass with some abdomen problems & Bryan trained with for months & they both used various submission moves,Bryan says they both developed & used new submission stuff,it was not really teaching. Regal got on shape & was called back to WWE & gave his tights to Bryan as a mark of respect. Bryan wore it for years.

But yes Regal was Bryan's tutor in FCW as well,I have seen videos too.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

The booking been poor already but how can it get any worse when he's WHC?


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Smackdown ratings are going to drop to a whole new low. I guarantee you Danial Byran's reign wont last long. Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I'm sure the rating can any lower when Orton or Christian held the strap. They're going up!!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Wow, that's very insulting of Batista to say. Does anyone else get the impression that he still really doesn't know shit about wrestling, after being involved for almost ten years? Just the vibe I get from him. He sure does love "bitch ass ______". He looks 70 years old, talks like a 15 year old and dresses like one too.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Rocky541 said:


> Smackdown ratings are going to drop to a whole new low. I guarantee you Danial Byran's reign wont last long. Don't get your hopes up.


Nobody has their hopes up, with how quickly Christian lost his, Bryans reign will not be big even if ratings go down or go up.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*



Gunner14 said:


> His G.f/bf/wife/husband/mother who paid all his bills for him for the last 12 years while he made no money?


If you a mentally sound person then I dont know what to reply to you. Your level of intelligence is not really found everywhere or you are a blind hater.

The longest & perhaps the most successful reigning ROH champion made no money what-so-ever?? Bryan does not really lead a lavish lifestyle. I think he earns enough to pay his bills. Besides Chikara & other stuff were coming to him HUGE HUGE sums to wrestle 1 match against a chosen opponent after the "tie" issue.


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Batista speaks the truth. Bryan will be a shit champion and main eventer.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

lol @ if the ratings go down it's cause of Daniel Bryan but if they go up people'll say it's cause of the RTW starting.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*

Maybe he meant his mother he did mention her during a recent promo that she wanted him to retire after getting badly hurt


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Nobody in WWE these days gets a long title run, so Bryan sure as hell isnt gonna get one.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Nobody in WWE these days gets a long title run, so Bryan sure as hell isnt gonna get one.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

Big Show won't turn heel, Daniel Bryan will


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

How long away is Christian from coming back because I just want Bryan to beat Show on Tuesday and move on.


----------



## ralphthedog (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

No one is mentioning Dolph Ziggler. They took the US title off him so they can move him up. I am going to bet that Big show comes out and congradulates DB on his title win. DB will be a good filler for champ. Perhaps Jericho returns for a battle.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



JasonLives said:


> Nobody in WWE these days gets a long title run, so Bryan sure as hell isnt gonna get one.


well if he gets a one month reign that would be pretty good


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Rocky541 said:


> Smackdown ratings are going to drop to a whole new low. I guarantee you Danial Byran's reign wont last long. Don't get your hopes up.


Good point, especially now that Henry is injured, two indy hacks are the champions lol, sad day in WWE history. but it won't last long, that's for sure.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Rock316AE said:


> Good point, especially now that Henry is injured, two indy hacks are the champions lol, sad day in WWE history. but it won't last long, that's for sure.


You do know that everyone who's ever achieved anything in wrestling (excluding diva's) came from the indies right? Even your boy Flex Kavanna came from the old USWA promotion.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*



Mr.S said:


> If you a mentally sound person then I dont know what to reply to you. Your level of intelligence is not really found everywhere or you are a blind hater.
> 
> The longest & perhaps the most successful reigning ROH champion made no money what-so-ever?? Bryan does not really lead a lavish lifestyle. I think he earns enough to pay his bills. Besides Chikara & other stuff were coming to him HUGE HUGE sums to wrestle 1 match against a chosen opponent after the "tie" issue.


huge huge sums???

Chikara doesnt even make huge sums. What WWE pays a celebrity to appear at WM that is a huge sum.


----------



## TheVenomousViper (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*



VRsick said:


> Show has to be heel because being a heel makes you weaker. And honestly even then if bryan wins, it would be ridiculous. Big show should just not get a rematch and bryan should feud with someone his own size.


Yeah man two 5ft 2 150lbers competing for the World *HEAVYWEIGHT *Championship...


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

Considering the way they played the cash in, I think their only (good) option is to portray Bryan as an Angle-like heel. If he keeps coming to the ring jumping and waving and patting the hands of the audience members, keeps talking about bravely defending the title and keeps rattling on about honor, integrity and hard work, all the while taking shortcuts at every opportunity and never living up to any promises, that could be very entertaining and amusing. 

Basically, have him think of himself as the good guy, but have him act like a coward. Have him be to Cena what Angle was to Hogan.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Xander45 said:


> I can see where he's coming from, the title is called the World HEAVYWEIGHT title. I'm very happy that Bryan won it but the title's name doesn't conjure up images of guys Bryan's size.
> 
> And I remember his match with Bryan well, it was meant to be Miz vs Batista but he put Bryan in his place. Was a pretty good back and forth seeing as Bryan hadn't won a match in the WWE at that point.



I don't remember him bitching when Rey Mysterio won.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Having wrestling experience is for losers. These darn vanilla midgets who have wrestled all around the world and thus are good at their jobs are killing the business.


----------



## Hade (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Rock316AE said:


> Good point, especially now that Henry is injured, two indy hacks are the champions lol, sad day in WWE history. but it won't last long, that's for sure.


I understand that you have something with CM Punk like I do but why in the hell do you hate Bryan? The man has worked his ass off for 11 years to be in WWE and be World Heavyweight Champion. He's not a hypocrite, phony, moron, hack like CM Punk. I respect the hell out of Bryan Danielson.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Who's Daniel Bryan talked to, after his match?*

Like others have said, he was talking to anyone that has supported him; fans, mentors, etc.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> *Yes, and they're nobodies.* Now go admire Gunner's ability to suck.


and so are you, so your point is? and i don't like gunner so shut the fuck up.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Hade said:


> I understand that you have something with CM Punk like I do but why in the hell do you hate Bryan? The man has worked his ass off for 11 years to be in WWE and be World Heavyweight Champion. He's not a hypocrite, phony, moron, hack like CM Punk. I respect the hell out of Bryan Danielson.


I don't hate Bryan at all, just can't buy him as a main eventer, in any other position? no problem, I know he's not a hypocrite like Punk, he sounds like a humble guy. let him have his 15 minutes I guess.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I don't know why you think Bryan and Punk are midgets LMAFO.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> and so are you, so your point is? and i don't like gunner so shut the fuck up.


Sorry, I thought you did like Gunner since you were willing to talk shit to mods and get banned for him a few months ago. Guess you realized you were an idiot. Hopefully, you'll soon realize that your opinion on Daniel Bryan is just as stupid, too.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



hazuki said:


> I don't know why you think Bryan and Punk are midgets LMAFO.


Oh, just comes with the territory. He probably thinks Tomasso Ciampa is a vanilla midget too.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Lastier said:


> Can't wait to see what he says when Ryder becomes world champion.


the day that happens is the day many will give up with WWE im already sick of him .


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Sorry, I thought you did like Gunner since you were willing to talk shit to mods and get banned for him a few months ago. Guess you realized you were an idiot. Hopefully, you'll soon realize that your opinion on Daniel Bryan is just as stupid, too.


no, you just can't read. just like a bunch of others around here. My opinion on Daniel Bryan is not stupid either. You need to stop acting like everybody have to like the same wrestler as you do and know that opinion differ at times. I find it funny that you DB fans can't accept that.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*



ralphthedog said:


> No one is mentioning Dolph Ziggler. They took the US title off him so they can move him up. I am going to bet that Big show comes out and congradulates DB on his title win. DB will be a good filler for champ. Perhaps Jericho returns for a battle.


Ziggler has a US Title rematch. Once that is done, I think he'll remain on the Raw roster as the #2 heel of the brand. He's needed more on Raw than Smackdown right now.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

a giant should never be face


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*



CaptainObvious said:


> Ziggler has a US Title rematch. Once that is done, I think he'll remain on the Raw roster as the #2 heel of the brand. He's needed more on Raw than Smackdown right now.


I'm pretty sure Del Rio is viewed as the #2 heel on Raw.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I'm a wrestling fan but all I care about is the revenue that WWE produces.

*RATINGS~!*


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Rocky541 said:


> Batista speaks the truth. Bryan will be a shit champion and main eventer.


thats a little harsh he will most likely continue to be used to elevate others into Main Eventers cant see him having any long draw out reigns tho.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Vic said:


> I don't remember him bitching when Rey Mysterio won.


Aye, but he was with the company at that time and with the death of Eddie fresh in the mind and them being close friends I don't think anyone really minded when Rey won.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



World Wide said:


> I'm a wrestling fan but all I care about is the revenue that WWE produces.
> 
> *RATINGS~!*


This. Because every Fan gets Money if Ratings are good which explains all the Ratings thread from people who dont buy PPVS and dont watch the show


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Xander45 said:


> Aye, but he was with the company at that time and with the death of Eddie fresh in the mind and them being close friends I don't think anyone really minded when Rey won.


Rey won because when Eddie kicked the bucket WWE had no draw for the Latin market so Rey got a rocket strapped to him .


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

if anyone turns heel its Big Show id dread to think how bad heel Bryan would be booked especially seen as they cant even book him well as a face.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

*Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*

The poll^

I personally hope so but have a feeling they won't  Would love to see a Bryan Christian match though.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*

Maybe. they could do Bryan/Orton


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*

No. I would be shocked if he is still champion by Royal Rumble.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*

Forget it.....

I would love them to do it but yeah just forget it. We can be happy if he holds the title longer than Christian


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*

no he will drop it at Elimination Chamber to Wade Barrett Orton will win the Rumble (in Saint Louise) setting up Orton vs Barrett vs Bryan.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*



Sir Wade Barrett said:


> no he will drop it at Elimination Chamber to Wade Barrett Orton will win the Rumble (in Saint Louise) setting up Orton vs Barrett vs Bryan.


you are really thinking that he will hold it till EC

well i would be completely fine with that 
but yeah thats to much to expect from the wwe


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*



CaptainObvious said:


> Ziggler has a US Title rematch. Once that is done, I think he'll remain on the Raw roster as the #2 heel of the brand. He's needed more on Raw than Smackdown right now.


He is actually needed on Smackdown since Barrett is the only fit main event heel on the show and Orton just beat him so unless they do face/face with Orton or turn Show heel, Ziggler wouldn't be a bad call. Raw has Del Rio and Miz and possibly Kane and I can't really see where Ziggler would fit in unless he turns face.

It depends on when Christian is gonna be back though


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*

I wouldn't say so, but he could win it at it


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*



#1Peep4ever said:


> you are really thinking that he will hold it till EC
> 
> well i would be completely fine with that
> but yeah thats to much to expect from the wwe


i think they will give him atleast until EC cant see his reign surviving the Chamber tho.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*

I think he'll drop it in the chamber to Orton.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*

Elimination Chamber will see a new champion probably Sheamus


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*



just1988 said:


> I think he'll drop it in the chamber to Orton.


rumour has it Orton is booked to win the Rumble would make sense seen as its being held in his home town.


----------



## #Heel (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*

i think he will lose it at the chamber to christian or barrett hopefully


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*



chr1st0 said:


> He is actually needed on Smackdown since Barrett is the only fit main event heel on the show and Orton just beat him so unless they do face/face with Orton or turn Show heel, Ziggler wouldn't be a bad call. Raw has Del Rio and Miz and possibly Kane and I can't really see where Ziggler would fit in unless he turns face.
> 
> It depends on when Christian is gonna be back though


Ziggler is Punks next opponent i think.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*



Sir Wade Barrett said:


> no he will drop it at Elimination Chamber to Wade Barrett Orton will win the Rumble (in Saint Louise) setting up Orton vs Barrett vs Bryan.


I think this is the best option. As good as it would have been to have Bryan v Henry at WM, that leaves Orton and Barrett off the card or in a nothing match unless their feud continues till then with Barrett screwing over Orton at RR. WM triple threat in font of a hot crowd would be better with these three then Henry due to the shotty booking lately making him look a lot weaker then he did at the start of his reign.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*

Bryan will turn heel and go over Big Show. Then he will get into a feud with Sheamus, where Sheamus will win the WHC. My guess is that he loses it at Elimination Chamber to Sheamus.

At WrestleMania, we'll see Sheamus vs. Barrett or Sheamus vs. Christian or perhaps a four way of Sheamus vs. Barrett vs. Orton vs. Christian for WHC.

I'm not sure it's what I would do, but that's where booking is headed. Sheamus is left without an opponent for a reason. They could have easily stuck him in a filler feud but he's going for the WHC and now WWE can book it.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: My problem with Daniel Bryan's title win...*

Daniel Bryan doesn't deserve anything and especially not a Wrestlemania match.. he's had a couple of good matches, most unmemorable, never cut a good promo unless Cole carried him through, never been in a memorable feud except with Michael fuckin' Cole and a crappy one with The Miz. Guy's been here just over a year and you smark fools want him headlining Wrestlemania for the title? What the hell?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

I'm easy either way, I'm gunna sit back and enjoy this one as a fan


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*

He'll lose it at the next PPV


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> no, you just can't read. just like a bunch of others around here. My opinion on Daniel Bryan is not stupid either. You need to stop acting like everybody have to like the same wrestler as you do and *know that opinion differ at times*. I find it funny that you DB fans can't accept that.


Here's where you start fellating Gunner:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total...564957-cm-punk-coming-tnaondemand-com-26.html

As for the whole opinion thing, maybe you should listen to your advice. You replied to a poster's comment before anyone replied to you. Then you went on about how DB fans, i.e. anyone who disagrees with you, were wrong and how they don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Great moment to see D-Bryan win the title, I just hope they don't have him feud with Big Show since the guy is like feud poison. Just ask Henry, Del Rio, the SES, Swagger, etc.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: My problem with Daniel Bryan's title win...*

in the end it was probably a last minute call to put the belt on Bryan and im afraid that his booking in the coming weeks will reflect that .


----------



## TTTreZ (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*

it would be cool if he did, i could see him feud with Big Show and Bryan reversing the Chokeslam into the LeBell Lock like Chris Benoit reversing the Chokeslam into the Crippler Crossface


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My problem with Daniel Bryan's title win...*

It was a last minute call. But WWE had no plans on making Bryan a credible champion. They never booked him as a legitimate contender for the title and if history is any indication, they won't bother trying to make him one going forward. Which then leads me to the question, why give Bryan the briefcase in the first place? Something tells me that was a last minute call also without any thought to Bryan's future programs.


----------



## darkyukon (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Rocky541 said:


> Batista speaks the truth. Bryan will be* BOOKED AS* a shit champion and main eventer.


Fixed


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I'm pretty sure Del Rio is viewed as the #2 heel on Raw.


Right now Del Rio is but I think they are going to push Ziggler into the #2 position in the near future. Del Rio's stock is dropping by the way he's being booked.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



TaylorFitz said:


> Just want to point out that the match Bryan and Batista had was indeed pretty fucking awesome.
> 
> I'm over the whole, "the champion needs to look tough" thing. I don't care what they look like at all as long as they can entertain me. It's not real, my disbelief being suspending doesn't have a damn thing to do with how the wrestlers look. You get to the point of forgetting that the match is fixed and that wrestling isn't real when you care about the result of the match.
> 
> The last two times that I marked out hard at live events were Sami Callihan and Eddie Kingston. I tower over Sami Callihan and Eddie Kingston looks like an average guy off the street but since they were both in these long and emotional storylines I got emotionally invested in their match.


Yeah im the same, I completely forget that wrestling is staged and just watch it as entertainment. Much like a film or TV show


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

*:lmao Batista sounds like a fourteen year old girl.
*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*

I almost expect him to drop it to Orton on SmackDown this week. It probably won't happen since he's not Christian but I wouldn't be surprised. He's not making it to WrestleMania, that's definite. I doubt he'll even make it to Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*

No I don't think so.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: My problem with Daniel Bryan's title win...*

The 'surprise cash-in' has become the most tired routine in wrestling. It means nothing. It does nothing for no one and very few of those title wins amount to anything on any level. I'm hearing people say it was a last minute call and I'm not sure if that's a valid excuse. Obviously Henry had to lose the title and that's what he did. Anything after that was still wide open.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*



CaptainObvious said:


> Bryan will turn heel and go over Big Show. Then he will get into a feud with Sheamus, where Sheamus will win the WHC. My guess is that he loses it at Elimination Chamber to Sheamus.
> 
> At WrestleMania, we'll see Sheamus vs. Barrett or Sheamus vs. Christian or perhaps a four way of Sheamus vs. Barrett vs. Orton vs. Christian for WHC.
> 
> I'm not sure it's what I would do, but that's where booking is headed. Sheamus is left without an opponent for a reason. They could have easily stuck him in a filler feud but he's going for the WHC and now WWE can book it.


the problem Sheamus has is his feud with Christian was going to be his launch pad to the WHC but as Christian got injured its left him with fuck all to do until Christian returns sohe can job to Sheamus again .


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*

he'll drop it at the chamber more than likely


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Don't care about what he said here but his added long tweet is fucking awesome. :lmao


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

So damn true Batista. Can you imagine trying to suspend disbelief in a Batista vs. Daniel Bryan match for the title? Would be hilarious.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Choke2Death said:


> Don't care about what he said here but his added long tweet is fucking awesome. :lmao


how the hell did he manage to tweet that long i thought it was only 140 chracters per tweet ? .


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

He talks like a 14 year old on steroids. :lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*











guess who won?


why do all the champions have to be roided up freaks


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Batista is right, he hasn't been prepared well for the title. Not built up at all in my opnion. Not that he shouldn't be champ, that's frigging awesome!


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I don't really like Daniel Bryan, I don't find him entertaining, maybe because I'm a promo guy, but I hope he's not champion for long, I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Vic said:


> lol at the people hating on Daniel Bryan because of his size. *I'm quite sure half if not all of them are Attitude Era marks.*


What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Rated R™ said:


> I don't really like Daniel Bryan, I don't find him entertaining, maybe because I'm a promo guy, but I hope he's not champion for long, I'm just not feeling it.


Now he's champion he may get an opportunity to cut loose a little. If he does I think his mic ability will surprise you.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I'm sure he could talk they just have to let him then everyone will be slobbering all over his dick then he'll become popular and everyone will hate him again


----------



## Iaintnojabroni (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

Definitely Bryan! This looks an awful lot like the CM Punk/Jeff Hardy feud of a few years ago and it's just too sleazy of a move by him to not make a heel turn.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

It is a shame that we've fallen from the likes of The Rock and Austin to CM Punk and Bryan. This just shows how bad this era of wrestling is and how much better the Attitude era was. Can't wait for the ratings to plummet,lol










Seriously, stop complaining guys. Both Bryan and Punk worked hard to get where they are right now. Hate them or love them, they earned their titles.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



#1Peep4ever said:


> guess who won?
> 
> 
> why do all the champions have to be roided up freaks


Hey Dave, this post is something you should take note of, considering, you know, you're an 'MMA fighter' now and all.

I personally think Batista is simply jealous that Daniel Bryan has an epic beard. As a result, Dave feels like less of a man and needs to compensate by flexing his internet muscles.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I'm sorry but the title this in itself is a spoiler.
That being said I marked when Bryan won they did it the best way they could IMO, kayfabe wise Big Show was the only realistic threat to Henry so he wins it off Henry but then Henry still comes off strong after knocking out Show after the match.
PLUS Big Show only got a 2 minute reign everyone wins


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Shock said:


> What does that have to do with anything?


The attitude era was full of big guys as Champion, and i've seen some people who are attitude era marks hate on small Champions because they have their heads up the attitude eras ass wishing it would come back. And saying it's coming back every time some 90s throwback happens.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: My problem with Daniel Bryan's title win...*

Who cares? At least he's not a failure like Barrett or Rhodes and the rest of the midcard anymore, why is that not enough for you? 

People clamor for him to win the title, he wins it, and nobody's happy. IWC at their best.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: My problem with Daniel Bryan's title win...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who cares? At least he's not a failure like Barrett or Rhodes and the rest of the midcard anymore, why is that not enough for you?
> 
> People clamor for him to win the title, he wins it, and nobody's happy. IWC at their best.


Couldn't agree more. It's not like people are even giving him a chance. He only won the title *last night*, for Christ's sake!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*



CaptainObvious said:


> Right now Del Rio is but I think they are going to push Ziggler into the #2 position in the near future. Del Rio's stock is dropping by the way he's being booked.


There is too many possible ME heels on RAW at the moment, Miz, Del Rio, Ziggler and Kane. 1 or 2 of them will probably go over to Smackdown, don't really see any of them dropping to the RAW midcard.

When does the "draft" usually be?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



The Streak said:


> Batista is right, he hasn't been prepared well for the title. Not built up at all in my opnion. Not that he shouldn't be champ, that's frigging awesome!


i agree Bryan has been booked so bad i smply cant see him defending it credibly.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



#1Peep4ever said:


> guess who won?
> 
> 
> why do all the champions have to be roided up freaks


Nobody is asking for roided up they are asking for entertaining champions. Bryan in the opinion of millions is about as exciting as a spoon.



-Extra- said:


> Comments of me should not contain my opinions? Shut down the forums altogether then...
> 
> Then again your opinion "its not really much of a comment" as I disagree so... you know it.


Pay attention numbnuts. Your opinion was displayed as a fact... Thats what i was pointing out. Comprende???



Vic said:


> The attitude era was full of big guys as Champion, and i've seen some people who are attitude era marks hate on small Champions because they have their heads up the attitude eras ass wishing it would come back. And saying it's coming back every time some 90s throwback happens.


No they dont like Daniel Bryan because he is dull and boring and should go back to jobbing to the 
bella twins and fueding with Micheal Cole.


Dont understand what you bryan marks dont get. The hate isnt because he's small, its not because he's white, its not because he has a gay beard. Its because he's boring. Simple as. Boring matches with his boring spots his uninteresting moveset, his complete lack of intensity, his dull voice his dull music, his dull attire (even though he has slightly improved that). 

He will be booked as hit champion and will most likely drop it at the Royal Rumble and be swiftly dropped back down the card. Give me Beniot anyday.


----------



## zanman720 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*

Being Personally Honest...

If he ends up having a feud with Big Show, probably not. 

However, if someone turns heel out of this, Big Show or Daniel Bryan, and the person that does so happens to be Daniel Bryan. Then he may actually somehow get past Big Show...but til Wrestlemania, that's a long shot. Only time and WWE's Booking will tell.


----------



## BronzyCoder (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: My problem with Daniel Bryan's title win...*

My main problem with his title win was that it was at the wrong time, at the wrong place. He has been booked weak recently and having him win the title out of nowhere isn't going to get him over - a buildup of his character is. Also, it kind of ruins Mark Henry's "monster" title reign to lose it after 3 months. All in all, Bryan should win the world championship, but not right now. This was the wrong time, and I think WWE will realise that soon.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*



chr1st0 said:


> There is too many possible ME heels on RAW at the moment, Miz, Del Rio, Ziggler and Kane. 1 or 2 of them will probably go over to Smackdown, don't really see any of them dropping to the RAW midcard.
> 
> When does the "draft" usually be?


a few weeks after Mania ithink . can see Ziggler being in the Raw Elimination Chamber he will probably have a rematch for the U.S title at the Rumble .


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Tobyx said:


> I'm sorry but the title this in itself is a spoiler.
> That being said I marked when Bryan won they did it the best way they could IMO, kayfabe wise Big Show was the only realistic threat to Henry so he wins it off Henry but then Henry still comes off strong after knocking out Show after the match.
> *PLUS Big Show only got a 2 minute reign everyone wins*


Everyone is upset because of this reason and the fact that Daniel Bryan said for months he'd wait till WrestleMania to cash in. 

By the way anyone think he cashed in on Big Show because he knew he couldn't beat Mark Henry????


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Dragonballfan said:


> Everyone is upset because of this reason and the fact that Daniel Bryan said for months he'd wait till WrestleMania to cash in.
> 
> By the way anyone think he cashed in on Big Show because he knew he couldn't beat Mark Henry????


I know but I think Henry losing to Bryan would of made Henry look a lot weaker then losing to Big Show (kayfabe-wise of course)


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: My problem with Daniel Bryan's title win...*

They just need someone to eat the pin to get the belt on Sheamus.


----------



## Dragon 316 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: My problem with Daniel Bryan's title win...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who cares? At least he's not a failure like Barrett or Rhodes and the rest of the midcard anymore, why is that not enough for you?
> 
> People clamor for him to win the title, he wins it, and nobody's happy. IWC at their best.



Hey some people have to bitch at everything. Just enjoy it people.


----------



## zanman720 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*

Daniel Bryan. Honestly i have no Idea which of the two will end up turning Heel. Assuming it does happen. But i think Big Show's Friendly Giant and Comedic acts seem to get over with the Crowd so well. Daniel Bryan, i have so many ideas on what they could do with him as a Heel too....Big Show, the Angry Giant routine has been used so many times with Show already, just let him keep his Face gimmick as it is.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Tobyx said:


> I know but I think Henry losing to Bryan would of made Henry look a lot weaker then losing to Big Show (kayfabe-wise of course)


Going by that logic the next time Bryan faces either of them he'll lose the belt then... :no::no::no:

In fact i wouldn't be surprised if that did happen either


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*

I would love to see Bryan's first title reign booked similarly to Bret Hart's - wrestling every week, taking on all comers. I doubt he'll hang on to it until Wrestlemania but I can still hope.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*

Sadly, no. I see him losing it at Royal Rumble, then getting eliminated from Elimination Chamber. He'll probably have a match at Wrestlemania, but I highly doubt for a World Title.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



#1Peep4ever said:


> guess who won?
> 
> 
> why do all the champions have to be roided up freaks


They don't. Is Jericho? Orton? Rey Mysterio? Benoit?

All those guys don't get the heat Bryan is getting when they became champion because they each had something that made them main event worthy. Bryan simply doesn't have anything that appeals to the casual/non-smark ROH-loving fans, which is why he is so polarising. He's yet to have a feud, barely even a memorable match other than one with Dolph Ziggler last year.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*

Nah not a chance, I doubt he'll have it to the Rumble either. I don't mind this, as long as they don't do a Swagger and immediately thrust him back into obscurity.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Batista can say what he wants its his opinion. If people cant learn to except that then go cry some more


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*

He'll lose it at RR or EC. If he loses it @ EC, he'll probably get a rematch @ WM but the isn't waling in our out of WM as champ.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Gunner14 said:


> Nobody is asking for roided up they are asking for entertaining champions. Bryan in the opinion of millions is about as exciting as a spoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and still a lot of posts are : "MEH HIM CHAMPION?! HE IS SO SMALL I CANT TAKE HIM SERIOUSLY?

sure he is not entertaining and it was stupid to put the title on him
but oh well how can you be entertaining with 5 min at max 
he entertains in matches just like benoit and he can cut a decent promo but yeah i say booking fucked him up 
pls read the the ops post if you still havent


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



NoSmarkChicks said:


> They don't. Is Jericho? Orton? Rey Mysterio? Benoit?
> 
> All those guys don't get the heat Bryan is getting when they became champion because they each had something that made them main event worthy. Bryan simply doesn't have anything that appeals to the casual/non-smark ROH-loving fans, which is why he is so polarising. *He's yet to have a feud*, barely even a memorable match other than one with Dolph Ziggler last year.


and still a lot of people on here say 
bryan needs to fuck off he is so small 
*whine* *whine*

well then lets fucking book him in a good one and lets see if he does good or not 
its easy as fuck 
give him longer matches and lets see if one of them will be memorable 
well as i said in this and other threads 
it was a stupid move to make him champ after he jobbed on the last smackdown but well thats wwe creative for ya


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: My problem with Daniel Bryan's title win...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who cares? At least he's not a failure like Barrett or Rhodes and the rest of the midcard anymore, why is that not enough for you?
> 
> People clamor for him to win the title, he wins it, and nobody's happy. IWC at their best.


According to your logic, Swagger isn't a faliure either.


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*






Can we take his opinion seriously?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Joeyontherun22, you red repped me. Weren't you the one who said this:



Joeyontherun22 said:


> minimonster, only pussies rep someone for not agreeing with them and never give a legit reason why they agree with a point. man up, bryan fan please.


I guess you gave a reason for disagreeing with me, but it still kind of makes you a hypocrite.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Gunner14 said:


> Nobody is asking for roided up they are asking for entertaining champions. Bryan in the opinion of millions is about as exciting as a spoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy gets it, his size and bland look is just another point, he's uncharismatic and not main event material, not that hard to understand.


----------



## Crimson Erotica (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*



Apokolips said:


> excuse me! did i hear that right? Dave Batista wanting a career in MMA. ummmmmmm.....ok.


I lol'd after reading this haha epic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: My problem with Daniel Bryan's title win...*

No, unfortunately not.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Batista comments on new Champion*

Bryan isn't marketable at all. I agree with Batista.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: My problem with Daniel Bryan's title win...*



Kentonbomb said:


> Okay, lets get this out of the way. Daniel Bryan is my favourite wrestler in the company. He is one of, if not the only reason I still tune into WWE nowadays. Last night, when his music hit and he was cashing in his contract, I should have been jumping out of my chair in excitement but it just wasn't there. I don't know why. I mean, I marked out huge when he won the Money in the Bank. But last night... nothing. And the reason for that is, this title win accomplishes nothing and makes nobody look good. Daniel Bryan won't gain that respect, he won't bring that prestige to the title because he won it in such a bullshit way.
> 
> I hate the cash-in routine. I know it's only a storyline but a guy like Daniel Bryan shouldn't be winning his first world title like this. The same goes for CM Punk and Alberto Del Rio. Those guys don't need to "steal" the title to make their title wins believable. I wish WWE would get that. This storyline is so overplayed, that it's not even exciting to watch anymore. Atleast not for me. I'm glad Daniel Bryan is the World Champion but the fact that I'll have to look back in the history books and find out that he won it in that fashion when it could have been so much more, brings a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> Anyone agree? I'm still gonna like D-Bryan heel or face. I just felt that he deserved that big Wrestlemania moment and WWE should have waited it out. It was so out of character for him to do what he did. Especially on Big Show. What was it he said, that if he wins a title that way, it means nothing? He was right. This just makes Michael Cole right. WWE have turned Bryan into a hypocrite when his character should have been all about moral values and respect. I'm kinda disappointed.


It could have been done to turn him heel. I dislike it because he's a developing character and giving him a title right now is not a good way to develop him further. Like you said, nobody wins here. The belt has lost some of its value simply because Bryan hasn't done anything worthwhile, which really defeats the purpose. And who the hell will he feud with? WWE is essentially placing trust in a guy that hasn't proven himself. It's just stupid. I like his character but this is not the way to go about things. He doesn't need to be involved in the title picture period. Not now.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: My problem with Daniel Bryan's title win...*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who cares? At least he's not a failure like Barrett or Rhodes and the rest of the midcard anymore, why is that not enough for you?
> 
> People clamor for him to win the title, he wins it, and nobody's happy. IWC at their best.


A valid observation is a valid observation, regardless. The 'surprise cash-in' concept is overdone and isn't the best way to lend credibility to talents. That doesn't mean anybody who mentions that fact isn't happy about a person they've supported for 10 years being champion (that's a different discussion altogether)...It just means they think the segment had flaws. Shit ain't perfect in this world.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

This article really summed it up for me:

"Last night was an impressive PPV in TLC, with some shocking moments to say the least, but also some not so shocking moments. A not so shocking moment would be CM Punk retaining his title. A shocking moment would be Ziggler finally getting his hands on the title and getting the biggest pop of the night for it. Another not so shocking moment would be Daniel Bryan cashing in his Money in The Bank.

Seriously, WWE telegraphed that so bad, I honestly went to the bathroom and still didn't miss this travesty. It was actually amusing, though. I honestly felt exactly how Micheal Cole was acting the entire time, with my only words being "Oh, good Lord," followed by laughter.

It's actually funny when I think about it. Daniel Bryan is your World Heavyweight Champion. The man whose last few victories have come from the absolute bottom of the barrel, beating Heath Slater and Tyson Kidd (both of which I would have preferred to be Mr. Money in The Bank.) The same man who's been Del Rio's jobber whenever he comes to Smackdown or Bryan goes to RAW.

We're talking about a guy who got destroyed by Mark Henry on a regular basis for weeks. The same man who lost to Wade Barrett at SummerSlam. I mean, our World Heavyweight Champion has jobbed to both Sin Caras and just lost to Cody Rhodes this Friday on Smackdown. Now, think about this for a minute. By that, logic would dictate that if Sin Cara can beat Daniel Bryan, he can be World Heavyweight Champion. Hunico could be World Heavyweight Champion. Wade Barrett and Cody Rhodes can of course be World Heavyweight Champion, but that's not news.

I'm really sorry I have to be so negative. I like Daniel Bryan. He's not in my Fave Five, but I don't dislike the guy. I like his wrestling. He's got an OK character. He's OK on the mic. That said, by WWE standards (by that I mean what he's shown during his time in the WWE), he's been a pretty average superstar in every area but ring work. (His selling could use a little work, but nothing serious to work on.)


Examples of how to Cash In. Bryan, take notes.
We all talk about how Swagger bombed as champion but honestly, Bryan bombed as Mr. Money in The Bank. Dismissing all that "underdog" crap, what reason do I have to believe that Daniel Bryan can beat any top guy in WWE now that he's champion? Anyone? A one-on-one match? who am I supposed to believe he can beat? Cody Rhodes is the only person that comes to mind, and even that's a stretch.

Also, this is just a side note, but I could swear your opponent has to be standing for a match to start...and Big Show was out cold on a pile of steel chairs, so should that match have ever even happened? I'm just saying. Seems a little odd to me, but who knows? Maybe WWE changed the rules, like apparently, you can't put the briefcase up in a match.

I don't know. I just can't see Daniel Bryan as a real World Champion. He's got the belt, but in my eyes, he's a paper champion. No buildup at all is what really hurt this, (and again, the fact Big Show wasn't even on his feet). I mean, Bryan didn't even make anyone tap to win his World Title. I mean, hell, even Del Rio got to hit a sick kick to the side of Punk's head to win his title. It's a shame, too. I thought Bryan would have been a big hit with his case, but now I don't think so.

All in all, considering how they've done Bryan this year since MiTB, I would be shocked if he didn't drop that title at Elimination Chamber, if not sooner."

http://...............com/articles/...ld-heavyweight-champion-but-why-should-i-care

This is all true. Bryan winning like this was horrifically bad booking and only going to harm his character. We are to believe he is champion? Come on now.


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

It's a MITB briefcase, you don't need to be the biggest or best guy and it can happen at any time.

That article is from a guy who believes wrestling is real.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Well regardless of any of this, the real question is... What's next? Dose he pull a Christian and loose it on Tuesday? Do they actually have some kind of plan for him? Will that plan hurt him or help him? Is this all going to be forgotten in a month? Is this the start of something big? But.... the biggest question of all... and honestly the only one I care about regardless of if Bryan is the Champ or not going forward.... Are they going to start giving him matches (of more then 10 minutes time) at every pay-per-view again? That alone would be enough to keep me happy.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

Pretty much spot on.. whether you like it or not Cole's reaction was real and echoed the sentiments of many fans. "We have to call this guy world champion now?"


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*



Adam Del Rio said:


> It's a MITB briefcase, you don't need to be the biggest or best guy and it can happen at any time.
> 
> That article is from a guy who believes wrestling is real.


Everything he said is true. Bryan is not yet established. He has been pushed far, far too quick with out any momentum or character. He is not a credible champion at all, this is an example of horrific booking which may have harmed him in the long run.


----------



## Limbo (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I'm bittersweet on the whole situation but let's just roll with it.

1) Move Ziggler to Smackdown
2) Ziggler vs Bryan in a World Title feud plz. 

I don't give a shit if it doesn't draw a dime, I just loved their match from Bragging Rights.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

I actually have to agree a bit with the article, but for me it's just a matter of time and not Bryan winning the Title itself. It's cool that he won, but it was just done at the wrong time, in my book.


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

If they turn Bryan heel he can survive Wrestlemania


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

Agreed, if the guy who is a joke is now a world champion, what does it mean to the world championship? even bigger joke. but it was just a desperate booking decision because Henry is injured.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

The reaction to him losing early would trump the reaction Christian got. What a sight that would be. Wow.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*



BTNH said:


> Everything he said is true. Bryan is not yet established. He has been pushed far, far too quick with out any momentum or character. He is not a credible champion at all, this is an example of horrific booking which may have harmed him in the long run.


He's an underdog...They want people to believe he will lose That's his character an opportunistic underdog


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan keep WHC until Wrestlemania?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I almost expect him to drop it to Orton on SmackDown this week. It probably won't happen since he's not Christian but I wouldn't be surprised. He's not making it to WrestleMania, that's definite. I doubt he'll even make it to Elimination Chamber.


I wish someone would record all your so called predictions.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

Title of the thread says it all.

Repped.


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

Agreed. He has been doing nothing, but losing every week and now we are supposed to believe he is a champion? GTFO


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*



DoubleAwesome said:


> He's an underdog...They want people to believe he will lose That's his character an opportunistic underdog


Thats a poor argument, Hornswoggle is a underdog, but he isnt World Champion.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

yes it is poor booking, just like everyone else's, and his first title will most likely suck, just like everyone elses

why? because the wwe can't scratch that, won't book their young superstars to succeed.


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

Let's just have Randy Orton win the title every fucking second PPV then.

You cannot win with some people.


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

Him having the WHC isn't poor booking, but the booking has been poor in the run up.
Bryan has enough positive attributes to work with that the WWE easily could have made him a credible threat to any wrestler (expect Cena, because Cena doesn't tap). But they've had him lose so often and to so many people that it's hard to think of anyone that the WWE would have him go over, even as Champ

I imagine they'll turn him heel because that seems to be creative's only way of making someone smaller able to win against a bigger star.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I wish you'd quit following me around like a fucking stalker, but you can't always get what you want.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Yeah, Bryan is totally and utterly screwed as a character for the immediate future. Even IF they were to turn Bryan heel, its obvious Bryan will never get opprotunitites to look half way good. There simply isn't any face that he could feud with that Bryan could reasonably pin cleanly AND WWE would be willing to put in that spot unless Christian came back and did a face turn. Bryan's also not entertaining enough to pull of the cowardsly act exceptionally well unless they were to give him Micheal Cole as a manager. That's assuming he does a heel turn to begin, his run WILL bomb if he remains a face.


His dumb marks are totally blind by their love of him that they overlook AWFUL storytelling. His haters (who's reactions are admittedly more justified) are blind by their hatred of him that all of their criticism is focus on the guy when most of it should be focused on the booking (which is responsible for putting him in a position he's not ready for). 

I love Bryan, but HATE the booking behind him. Considering that WWE managed to ruin Henry's credibility without ever having him put over a new star, not to mention the fallout from MITB as well as Nexus, does anyone here SERIOUSLY think Bryan is NOT going to come out of this looking badly?


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*



Adam Del Rio said:


> It's a MITB briefcase, you don't need to be the biggest or best guy and it can happen at any time.
> 
> That article is from a guy who believes wrestling is real.


Grand Opening. Grand Closing.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*



NoSmarkChicks said:


> Pretty much spot on.. whether you like it or not Cole's reaction was real and echoed the sentiments of many fans. "We have to call this guy world champion now?"


Boo hoo hoo. Go ahead, keep the whining coming. I'm really enjoying all of the displeasure you seem to have with Bryan as champion. 



BTNH said:


> Everything he said is true. Bryan is not yet established. He has been pushed far, far too quick with out any momentum or character. He is not a credible champion at all, this is an example of horrific booking which may have harmed him in the long run.


My eyes glazed over reading your 2 sentences. Please try harder to say something original. 



Rock316AE said:


> Agreed, if the guy who is a joke is now a world champion, what does it mean to the world championship? even bigger joke. but it was just a desperate booking decision because Henry is injured.


*yawn*



Rocky541 said:


> Agreed. He has been doing nothing, but losing every week and now we are supposed to believe he is a champion? GTFO


Yes, that's right, whether you like it or not Daniel Bryan is the World Heavyweight Champion. Maybe if you give him a chance he'll make a believer out of you yet. 

Personally I agree that his rise to the top was booked poorly but I'm just happy to see him with the gold. There are many avenues they can take at this moment in time. He could become a raging madman desperate to cling onto the title at all costs. He could turn heel. The success could go straight to his head and he develops a massive ego. I'm hoping for the best but expecting the worst.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I agree, Post Modern. I really hope that he comes out of this good...but I have my doubts. I hope he gets more match time, let him truly show why he is the best wrestler on the roster. I still remember his promo backstage with Striker, saying Daniel Bryan was losing to rookies, but Bryan Danielson was kicking peoples heads in. Thats who I want to see.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Post-Modern Devil said:


> Yeah, Bryan is totally and utterly screwed as a character for the immediate future. Even IF they were to turn Bryan heel, its obvious Bryan will never get opprotunitites to look half way good. There simply isn't any face that he could feud with that Bryan could reasonably pin cleanly AND WWE would be willing to put in that spot unless Christian came back and did a face turn. Bryan's also not entertaining enough to pull of the cowardsly act exceptionally well unless they were to give him Micheal Cole as a manager. That's assuming he does a heel turn to begin, his run WILL bomb if he remains a face.
> 
> 
> His dumb marks are totally blind by their love of him that they overlook AWFUL storytelling. His haters (who's reactions are admittedly more justified) are blind by their hatred of him that all of their criticism is focus on the guy when most of it should be focused on the booking (which is responsible for putting him in a position he's not ready for).
> ...


I think we all know this won't be good for him but it's better than anything else. Let's be fair, none of us ever expected him to win a title, I know I didn't. Sure it's fucking retarded giving him the strap a couple of days after he jobs clean to the Intercontinental Title. Sure, it would have put him over big time if they kept building the underdog story to let him take down Mark Henry. But I don't care - my Dragon has won the title and for now, that will do.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

Bryan cashing in on Big Show is what doesn't make any sense to me. I can get him cashing in because Henry/Show just had a brutal match, Mark Henry got knocked out, Big Show had a hurt hand, but it's the fact they took the belt off the heel, the guy they built up for months and give the belt to another guy and let Bryan cash in on him.

Yes, Henry's injured but so what? What on earth do they accomplish by having Bryan cash in on Big Show unless one of them turns heel? I really don't want to see a Bryan/Big Show match because the idea of a 195 lb man facing a guy who out-weighs him by 300 lbs is insane.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

While I'm happy that Bryan is WHC I really don't know what to think about this. There wasn't that much build and while I like Bryan, this feels like something that happened way too soon. Well I guess that 

a) this was going to happen either say since he won MITB
b) this wasn't going to happen and he'd be the first to cash in and lose.

I'm conflicted, I really am. He's only in his second year in WWE and while I like him, I feel like this win doesn't mean much at the moment. All I hope is that he doesn't get the Christian treatment and he keeps it longer for 2 days. Honestly though I don't see him holding on to the WHC for too long, I'd give it to the Royal Rumble at the most.


----------



## Blacksford (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

EDIT: Wrong thread


----------



## MickieHBKfan (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

my fave part of Daniel Bryan winning the title last night is when he shoved it in Micheal Cole's face and was screamming at him lol, other then that I was hoping the Big Show would keep it, he deserves it, im a DB fan but he doesn't deserve the title right now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

so is the the club where everyone hates on Bryan cuz he is small or whatever. All i saw was agreed agreed and agreed. I heard Henry was injured maybe that sped up the process and that made Bryan winning surprising and out of nowhere but not great. IF it were on Henry at Mania it would have been awesome. Cashing on Show kinda made alittle sense yeah Show was the champion but for a while SHow has been the one telling DB to cash in and i guess he did but on Show. It will be fun seeing who becomes the heel. If they want an underdog story of course Show has to be heel or they could have DB heel and have him do whatever it takes to beat Show. 


Ok and to the OP and the article. Its MITB anything can happen you could be on a losing streak and cash in on someone who got his ass beat and be champ, everyone has done it that way besides RVD. Did you see Punk as a good champion when he spent over a year of ppvs losing and losing but then finally get 2 wins and be champ. At this time i dont think wins and losses dont mean alot anymore im sure at some times storywise yeah but you could lose all the time and win one match and get a title shot, Taker could be out the whole year and win one match and he's in a title match. I would have stopped reading when i saw in the article he would have rather had Tyson kidd or Slater win MITB lol. I like Tyson Kidd but DB is leagues above them and isnt that contradicting the point though Slater and Kidd have done nothing for a long long time would you see them as legitimate champs even if booked decently hell no. i saw a pic of DB with the title and i was like now thats a champ. We all have different tastes though.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show feud, who's turning heel?*



TheVenomousViper said:


> Yeah man two 5ft 2 150lbers competing for the World *HEAVYWEIGHT *Championship...


DB's 5'10" thats actually considered above average height for men these days....


----------



## fergieska (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

I think a lot of people are missing the point here. People aren't unhappy that Bryan is the champ; what they are unhappy with is the booking leading up to him being the champ. They're right; it ruins the continuity of the show that a guy who was close to being a jobber is the champ. It does put that image of all those guys who beat him are championship material. He needed much bigger wins before this cash in so it's a waste and has put him in an awkward position to gain momentum. It is arguably worse than Swagger.

I like Bryan, I'm a fan of his work and I was looking forward to his World title momment at Wrestlemania like they originally planned. I wanted the underdog beating the giant. Sadly that opportunity is gone now.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

It sucks because we all know he's gonna lose it real soon and he's gonna look like a joke when it happens.


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

I'm a HUGE Danielson fan but I have to agree with the title of the thread. It isn't poor booking as much as it is lazy booking. I made a thread on this awhile back. The MITB briefcase is a lazy way of booking. At least with Danielson they tried to give him a back story and build-up before cashing it in. Nonetheless, having someone pin someone who just won the title and then gets knocked out IS NOT ENTERTAINING. He received no reaction after pinning it. 

The MITB briefcase has allowed faces to pick up a cheap win which does not work and does not go over with fans. 

The MITB briefcase should only be used by heels IMO due to the cheapness of the victory.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Why does it matter that he lost to Cody on smackdown before winning it? Hasn't Cody beaten multiple former champs? I know he's beaten Orton at least. Maybe this means Cody will get a title shot on Smackdown soon or at the Rumble? Bryan vs. Rhodes sounds like the type of title match that would happen at the Rumble. IC champ vs. World champ makes it even more interesting. No one ever looks at the bright side of anything. I ALWAYS


----------



## hardcore1982 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*



> A shocking moment would be* Ziggler finally getting his hands on the title* and getting the biggest pop of the night for it.


I am sorry I stopped reading there.
Very professional, this is more a post than an real article. 
What was Ziggler doing before? Getting the title around his waist with his feet?


----------



## saxplayer9291 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



MickieHBKfan said:


> my fave part of Daniel Bryan winning the title last night is when he shoved it in Micheal Cole's face and was screamming at him lol, other then that I was hoping the Big Show would keep it, he deserves it, im a DB fan but he doesn't deserve the title right now.


I agree. Big show deserved it


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wish you'd quit following me around like a fucking stalker, but you can't always get what you want.


Ever thought it had to do with your posts being filled with the same bullshit every time? We get it, you have a hard-on for Barrett.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

i completely agree, i love DB, but last night was so poor, running in and stealing a weak pin after weeks of jobbing, great champion, they could have at least let him finish show off with i top rope move or something


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Post-Modern Devil said:


> Yeah, Bryan is totally and utterly screwed as a character for the immediate future. Even IF they were to turn Bryan heel, its obvious Bryan will never get opprotunitites to look half way good. There simply isn't any face that he could feud with that Bryan could reasonably pin cleanly AND WWE would be willing to put in that spot unless Christian came back and did a face turn. Bryan's also not entertaining enough to pull of the cowardsly act exceptionally well unless they were to give him Micheal Cole as a manager. That's assuming he does a heel turn to begin, his run WILL bomb if he remains a face.
> 
> 
> His dumb marks are totally blind by their love of him that they overlook AWFUL storytelling. His haters (who's reactions are admittedly more justified) are blind by their hatred of him that all of their criticism is focus on the guy when most of it should be focused on the booking (which is responsible for putting him in a position he's not ready for).
> ...


It's called enjoying the moment bro. Sometimes you just have to sit back, smile and remember that we've gone from this:










To this:










In less than a year. This is the kind of fleeting glory that one should bask in and worry about over-analyzing later. Right now, all is right with the world and visions of sugar plums are dancing in the heads of all wrestling fans.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

No hell turns in my opinion. It's gonna be one of those lame segments where Show comes out and shakes Bryan's hand an tells him that he does not blame him for cashing in. Something shit like that. I don't think Bryan could generate heat anyway though =/


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Heart says he will keep it until Wrestlemania.

Mind questions if he will even keep it after tonight.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*



Theproof said:


> It sucks because we all know he's gonna lose it real soon and he's gonna look like a joke when it happens.


He already a massive joke now so it will only get worst. I am begging to see how WWE is going to book this guy who has less credibility than Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Really disappointed with how they chose to book Bryan cashing in and winning. He looks super weak now with the cheap victory and the title is cheapened b/c it changed hands twice in two minutes. They should have slow-burned a feud with Henry and allowed Bryan to milk the underdog thing through to Wrestlemania. A victory at that point could have really gotten him over. Instead, we'll probably get another lukewarm, forgettable title reign from a wrestler who got the belt too soon.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Adramelech said:


> It's called enjoying the moment bro. Sometimes you just have to sit back, smile and remember that we've gone from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orton/Cena = HD Gif
Bryan/Punk = Crappy cellphone pic

A picture really is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Azuran said:


> Orton/Cena = HD Gif
> Bryan/Punk = Crappy cellphone pic
> 
> A picture really is worth a thousand words.


Yeah, one represents polished, mainstream corporate commercialism and the other is a reflection of new media and youth pop culture posted via Twitter.

Thousand words bro.


----------



## SailorAirman (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

I'm big Daniel Bryan and while I'm glad he's champ I do agree that it was not properly booked. However it was a last minute thing I believe because Mark Henry is legitimately hurt (Reports I've read say he has a bad groin pull/strain) so they had him drop the title last night. I also believe they never intended to have Big Show actually win against Henry as (like the Undertaker) Big Show doesn't actually want a title run he just wants to be used to help make people seem like legitimate champions (Not sure you were doing that with Henry there Show). Now why they decided to have Bryan cash his brief case in against Big Show instead of Henry is beyond me but I can see the non-storyline reasonings behind it.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Azuran said:


> Orton/Cena = HD Gif
> Bryan/Punk = Crappy cellphone pic
> 
> A picture really is worth a thousand words.


:lmao


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

It's still real to the guy that wrote that article,dammit!

I mean are you a future teller? Only time will tell.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

i dont think it was done as well as it could of been but saying it was bad booking makes no sense.

he had the mitb. he cashed in the mitb. 
it makes perfect sense dummy.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

didnt really like the way it happened but im happy d-bryan is champion STILL.
we gon get some good matches now OH MA GOOTNESS.

lets be fair mitb has gotten old now. we need some new rules or something. just getting the belt for free like that just feels cheap now, even for a heel the shock is totally gone.


----------



## ando_10 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

he hasnt even been champ for even 24 hours yet... give him a chance....


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

that was a very poorly executed way to win the title....plus it's the 2nd time he cashes in by sneaking in on the weak.

2ndly, i unno if it's been mentioned already....but BIG SHOW KICKED OUT!!!! wat a botch fest!

congrats to dude tho


----------



## RATED-RKO1991 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

They should have focused the chair match on Henry working on Shows whole arm, then when Bryan cashed in, he should have locked on the Lubell Lock and won by submission, huge momentum if he would have made Show tap.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

Look folks, if WWE intends to turn Daniel Bryan heel this booking makes perfect sense. Daniel Bryan stole the title. If WWE uses that and touts Bryan's hypocrisy he will generate great heel heat. The way Bryan comes off he would be much better as a heel. He can play an annoying little weasel that can wrestle. I'm in favor of turning him heel. And since he cashed in on Big Show I suspect WWE will go this way.


----------



## bella (May 20, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Honestly, I thought the crowd would boo when he cashed in on Big Show. Glad Bryan got the title though!  
I voted no since he'll probably lose the title at Elimination Chamber..


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Joeyontherun22, you red repped me. Weren't you the one who said this:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you gave a reason for disagreeing with me, but it still kind of makes you a hypocrite.


you repped me because i'm not kissing DB ass. Rep for a rep. You don't even know the value and reason to rep people. Your just one of those people who can't get people to agree with your point of view so you red rep them. You damn right i gave one back though..


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

It's not unrealistic unless you believe his MitB win was unrealistic, as he didn't beat someone clean or even dirty - he pinned an already KO'd guy. I'm interested to see if anything comes of the fact that previous MitB cash-ins required the champion to be standing when the bell rang.

The only real consequence of that though would be a match between Show and Bryan, which should really be Bryan's first defence anyway.

So a feud now up to the Rumble where the biggest wrestler faces one of the smallest? 

Hmm...


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*



Anark said:


> It's not unrealistic unless you believe his MitB win was unrealistic, as he didn't beat someone clean or even dirty - he pinned an already KO'd guy. I'm interested to see if anything comes of the fact that previous MitB cash-ins required the champion to be standing when the bell rang.
> 
> The only real consequence of that though would be a match between Show and Bryan, which should really be Bryan's first defence anyway.
> 
> ...


An angry Big Show versus a little, sneaky World Champion in Bryan makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

i agree bryan has no buisness being whc he should only be u.s or i.c champ at the most


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> you repped me because i'm not kissing DB ass. Rep for a rep. You don't even know the value and reason to rep people. Your just one of those people who can't get people to agree with your point of view so you red rep them. You damn right i gave one back though..


Lol you have a real frequency for throwing your dummy out trollol.


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

I've just managed to watch it and I have a horrible feeling that they might have done the same thing again with Daniel Bryan.
Usually the Champion has to get back up to his feet before the match can start. But Big Show was still flat on his back.

Though, hopefully they would have only done something like that if he had pinned Henry because giving the title back to a face after they've been pinned wouldn't usually happen


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*



Cole Phelps said:


> i agree bryan has no buisness being whc he should only be u.s or i.c champ at the most


Do you think that he shouldn't have won the MitB then?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Joeyontherun22 said:


> you repped me because i'm not kissing DB ass. Rep for a rep. You don't even know the value and reason to rep people. Your just one of those people who can't get people to agree with your point of view so you red rep them. You damn right i gave one back though..


I don't care if you rep for rep me. The whole point is that you're a fucking hypocrite, not just for doing what you bitched about other people doing, but for calling people children when you're immature yourself.


----------



## Mathematical! (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

I'm at the point with wrestling - that I don't have to over analyse everything, and I don't sit here and think "oh geez, if I was booking it I would totally have done this instead" and I try to take things from a logical standpoint. I never thought it possible, but I've been able to remove myself back to the point where I just want to sit there and pretend that the show isn't being booked, and something like the MITB briefcase is perfect for that. Bryan had the briefcase - we all knew what would inevitably happen with it, but when he came out last night I honestly thought it might be the first time that the case didn't exactly work out the way that it was meant to. I missed that feeling for the longest time, and even though Bryan did end up winning the title - I still can sit here and enjoy it because it makes sense.


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

Maybe it's bad booking, but you have to chalk that up to the MITB concept in the first place. If you don't like how it was cashed in, well, what were the options?

1. Cash in at Wrestlemania
2. Give him more build between July and now
3. Have him cash in before Wrestlemania and lose

I doubt very many people believed Bryan was going to actually cash it in at Wrestlemania, and if he did, it probably would have been the opening bout. I could see that actually hurting his momentum, even if he won clean in the 4th or 5th biggest match of the night. Build him up better so he looks like a credible champion now? Even with six months to work with, it would have required a lot of time to get Bryan to that point. Have him lose the cash-in match? That's a waste of the MITB resource they have, and it would lead to yet another "losing streak"/"dark cloud" angle that WWE loves to stick guys in when they're clueless about what to do with them. The one problem I have with cashing in like this is that it eliminates the chance that Bryan will one day have his big HBK-like moment. He's a champion, and the title change was done to shock us rather than to legitimize him (ala Benoit in 2004). But whatever you think about how it was done, it's way too early to judge it. This could (probably will) be underwhelming, but it could also be the start of something great for Bryan.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*



apsham said:


> I'm at the point with wrestling - that I don't have to over analyse everything, and I don't sit here and think "oh geez, if I was booking it I would totally have done this instead" and I try to take things from a logical standpoint. I never thought it possible, but I've been able to remove myself back to the point where I just want to sit there and pretend that the show isn't being booked, and something like the MITB briefcase is perfect for that. Bryan had the briefcase - we all knew what would inevitably happen with it, but when he came out last night I honestly thought it might be the first time that the case didn't exactly work out the way that it was meant to. I missed that feeling for the longest time, and even though Bryan did end up winning the title - I still can sit here and enjoy it because it makes sense.


So what you're saying is. It doesn't matter
*who's champ,
*who wins what match,
*If the outcome is even realistic or not


Because wwe is scripted ? No disrespect but do you watch sports at all...... I tell you right now man when my team lose in the nrl im pissed off for hours maybe days after the game.

I watch wwe in a kayfab too but that doesnt mean i sit their and take every result as perfect i get pissed when '' i lose a match'' it's human nature to want you're favorite to win.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

It is poor booking, and the MITB winners for the past few years have received the worst booking the WWE have ever done IMO. When Bryan won MITB he should've had big feud after big feud to build him, instead it was like he shit in Linda McMahon's bag and got shafted the whole time.

Imagine if Austin and The Rock barely had any TV time let alone big matches in their build ups to the big titles? I'm not for a minute comparing Bryan to them, but I'm just saying that's how building wrestlers up to World Champ should be done.


----------



## NWO3:16 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

*DANIEL BRYAN ONE OF THE BEST WRESTLERS IN WRESTLING.*

Whoever disagrees with this comment will go to hell, or your too stupid too understand that wrestling IS REAL!


----------



## Crimson Erotica (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*



HankHill_85 said:


> I actually have to agree a bit with the article, but for me it's just a matter of time and not Bryan winning the Title itself. It's cool that he won, but it was just done at the wrong time, in my book.


Exactly, he deserves a title, but not this early in his career. Being pushed to fast might have ruined him rather than helped him. And None of us want that. Well some might but I know I like him as a wrestler.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

The amount of stupidity in this thread is appalling. So I think I'll just leave.

But before I go, let me say this-if Daniel Bryan being HWC is poor booking, then what is Mark Henry as HWC? Ludicrous booking? Horrendous booking? God awfully dumb booking? The HWC lost its stipulation of needing to be a heavyweight to win it ever since the NWA days of Ric Flair or, for the Fed, when Bret Hart won it in 1992. Bryan is a better wrestler, better on the mic, is healthy and young. Henry is a bad wrestler, bad on the mic, always getting injured and an old wash up. Henry was an oaf and a joke before his monster push into the main event. Has anyone here hating on Bryan thought to exercise a brain cell and think "hey, maybe they could book Bryan really well and turn him into a credible champion too!"?

Evidently not. And that's why I'm not going bother debating such a stupid thread title.


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

I have seen the clip on youtube and read the results and I have to say the WWtweet are belittling DB, They have Big Show win and the get beaten down by Henry and the have DB cash and dash and look cheap by carrying on like he won an iron man match for the title. CM Punks cash and dash title win had an the edge build up with the draft, Edges cash and dash title win was backed by his rate R superstar gimmick, I like DB as a wrestler he has a lot more talent than most and should have a title but maybe not a top tier title without a good gimmick behind him. the bad thing TPTB screwed up was having every MITB winner win the title, change it up a bit, or have matches that have people win the briefcase off the winner like Edge did off Mr Kennedy.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

He should be booked as an underdog with a big heart, like Spike Dudley. He takes on big guys and somehow beats them.


----------



## Mathematical! (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*



Cole Phelps said:


> So what you're saying is. It doesn't matter
> *who's champ,
> *who wins what match,
> *If the outcome is even realistic or not
> ...


That is actually.. no where near what I was trying to say.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Azuran said:


> Get ready to see the lowest rating in WWE history. I wouldn't be surprised if they reach TNA levels.


Diesel has that record and no way will Bryan reach that low ass level. Keep hating.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*

I could care less he is champ.


----------



## nosnoh (Dec 7, 2011)

*WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*

He lost i don't know how many matches before the cash in, made him look like a complete hypocrite with the wrestlemania thing, and they made him look like a heel when they are trying to make him a face! lol There is not one thing they got right with this. AT least going by the crowd reactions tonight, they treat him as a bad guy now. They made it seem like D bry won the pussy way out(because he did). I don't get what wwe tried to do with him, the whole thing just seemed like a mess


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*

he was gonna cash in at mania, Henry got injured, original plans fell through. It's really not that hard to figure out


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*

You are right on the money, and it is absolutely ridiculous.

And I am willing to stand by that. The WWE's booking of Daniel Bryan has been absolutely flabbergasting, and I am beyond confused. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see what is wrong either.

Daniel Bryan has lost CLEANLY to Del Rio, Rhodes, Henry, and Barrett in the recent past alone, and he has been exempt from many, many pay per views, and missing from quite a few Smackdowns as well. I will contend that he is 'over' in certain places, but not to the extent that he should be, and could've been, had he been given the proper time. 

On top of that, the 'beating Mark Henry' rub was given to Big Show, for absolutely no reason. It makes no sense. Henry demolishes Big Show early on, along with Sheamus, and then scores two clean wins over Orton (something unprecedented), only to have an equal series against the Big Show? If they wanted Daniel Bryan to be a respected face wrestler, why not just let him defeat Henry on pay per view?

On top of that, Daniel Bryan's past few actions have been nothing but heelish. He goes back on his word of cashing in on Wrestlemania, and he constantly uses the help of the Big Show. THEN, he cashes in ON THE BIG SHOW (after Big Show battles his way into his first title reign in 9 years), and then celebrates without even acknowledging the Big Show, or apologizing, or anything! What the fuck? I'm an insane fan of Daniel Bryan, but it's almost like they want me to hate the guy. How do you cash in on a guy who 'clawed his way to the championship after 9 years' and still expect to be face? The booking is reprehensible and illogical, and it honestly makes me mad.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*



ecabney said:


> he was gonna cash in at mania, Henry got injured, original plans fell through. It's really not that hard to figure out


They should have kept the world title on Show. He's actually over and people care about him. Big Show deserved one more run with the belt for being loyal to the company and being a nice guy.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*



Azuran said:


> They should have kept the world title on Show. He's actually over and people care about him.


people didn't mind when he lost the title last night


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

The font in DB's World Title nameplate is like a generic Times New Roman crap just like Christian's was in his first reign(although that was *bolded* like crazy). Just sayin'.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*



Trumpet Thief said:


> On top of that, Daniel Bryan's past few actions have been nothing but heelish. He goes back on his word of cashing in on Wrestlemania, and he constantly uses the help of the Big Show. THEN, he cashes in ON THE BIG SHOW (after Big Show battles his way into his first title reign in 9 years), and then celebrates without even acknowledging the Big Show, or apologizing, or anything! What the fuck? I'm an insane fan of Daniel Bryan, but it's almost like they want me to hate the guy. How do you cash in on a guy who 'clawed his way to the championship after 9 years' and still expect to be face? The booking is reprehensible and illogical, and it honestly makes me mad.


This. Exactly. If Big Show becomes the heel and Bryan becomes the face then creative has completely just tossed out all logic. Everything Bryan did was a heel to get the title and they've turned people heel for much more trivial reasons. Christian comes to mind. There was no heel reason that he turned. They just did it for reasons that they book a face.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*



CaptainObvious said:


> This. Exactly. If Big Show becomes the heel and Bryan becomes the face then creative has completely just tossed out all logic. Everything Bryan did was a heel to get the title and they've turned people heel for much more trivial reasons. Christian comes to mind. There was no heel reason that he turned. They just did it for reasons that they book a face.


Exactly. And I've heard some people saying that this is a way to 'reinvent' faces, but to me, that is even more insane, considering that the WWE is pretty elementary with how faces/heels go. Faces always team up, heels always team up, and the storylines are very generic. To suddenly have Daniel Bryan do something with very, very complex motives, juxtaposed with a program that has Punk and Orton team up months after Punk messes with Orton's wife is saying A LOT.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*



Azuran said:


> Big Show deserved one more run with the belt for being loyal to the company and being a nice guy.


Big Show and Bryan were both incorrect choices. But they had to choose someone because of Henry's injury and Vince's unwillingness to work around it. The whole title scene is a mess.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*



Azuran said:


> They should have kept the world title on Show. He's actually over and people care about him.


No body cares about the big show.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*

Danielson made Del Rio submit tonight so all of his previous booking goes out the window in WWE's eyes. Which is more important right right: beating a 2 time WWE champ cleanly or losing to the IC with banged up ribs? I thought DBD had about as good of a first night as a new champion could have so why are people still bitching?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*

Big Show seemed more like the heel tonight on RAW TBH.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*

Daniel Bryan's past booking has been wiped clean


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**

Ideally he prolly should, but realistically he prolly won't.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*



The Enforcer said:


> Danielson made Del Rio submit tonight so all of his previous booking goes out the window in WWE's eyes. Which is more important right right: beating a 2 time WWE champ cleanly or losing to the IC with banged up ribs? I thought DBD had about as good of a first night as a new champion could have so why are people still bitching?


I hope they dont expect us to forget his prior booking.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Big Show seemed more like the heel tonight on RAW TBH.


He definetely teased a heel turn tonight and hopefully that doesn't happen. We've already got Kane and Henry plus Brodus and Sheffield will probably be monsters as well when they return so there's no need.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*

Bryan went back on his word ? so what, the only person who'll make a big fuss about it is Cole.
Bryan's a babyface so his actions are justified by the people who like him, this isn't new.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*



ecabney said:


> Daniel Bryan's past booking has been wiped clean


sounds like swaggers reign. He will probably have the same outcome.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*



Christiangotcrewed said:


> sounds like swaggers reign. He will probably have the same outcome.


You legit just said that. Anyway, you're probably right. I think we all know that Danielson isn't going to have a super long reign given the time of year but the Rumble always seems to be the PPV where the usual main eventers aren't involved in title matches so it's fine.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Big Show seemed more like the heel tonight on RAW TBH.


They did tease a turn. Best of luck to creative in trying to sell that one. Anyone who has watched the storyline unfold isn't going to have a hard time believing it.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*



CaptainObvious said:


> They did tease a turn. Best of luck to creative in trying to sell that one. Anyone who has watched the storyline unfold isn't going to have a hard time believing it.


It's not about what they saw, it's about who they like more.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*



bme said:


> It's not about what they saw, it's about who they like more.


Big Show is very popular. On all of the house show reports and tapings, he's listed as one of the top 3/4 that gets the loudest pops. Bryan is usually left off that list. If that's the criteria, then Bryan should be heel.

But I believe that heel and face turns should be made with long term implications. It doesn't matter how popular you are at the present, it's more of a case of whether you fit into the big picture and whether the audience will believe you. No one is going to boo Big Show. He's going to have to go for massive cheap heat and that's the sign of a weak heel who can't get the audience your side. It's easier to flip Bryan, both by current audience reaction and the long term storyline implications.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*



CaptainObvious said:


> Big Show is very popular. On all of the house show reports and tapings, he's listed as one of the top 3/4 that gets the loudest pops. Bryan is usually left off that list. If that's the criteria, then Bryan should be heel.
> 
> But I believe that heel and face turns should be made with long term implications. It doesn't matter how popular you are at the present, it's more of a case of whether you fit into the big picture and whether the audience will believe you. No one is going to boo Big Show. He's going to have to go for massive cheap heat and that's the sign of a weak heel who can't get the audience your side. It's easier to flip Bryan, both by current audience reaction and the long term storyline implications.


- You don't know if people will boo Show until you put him in a situation for him to get booed.
- Big Show is more believable as a heel in a feud between them.
Show on RAW was trying to compose himself, he's definitely pissed about having someone he probably called a friend take the title away from him.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*



bme said:


> - You don't know if people will boo Show until you put him in a situation for him to get booed.


He's been a heel before. But he works best as an enforcer type heel. As for just trying it, if history is any indication, creative will make him the complaining heel and it will completely fall flat. I don't think it should be a try it and if it bombs oh well situation. That really doesn't benefit Big Show, his opponent, or the show. You ruin a popular face for absolutely no return.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*



The Enforcer said:


> You legit just said that. Anyway, you're probably right. I think we all know that Danielson isn't going to have a super long reign given the time of year but the Rumble always seems to be the PPV where the usual main eventers aren't involved in title matches so it's fine.


Yeah computer lagged posted it twice. Only way bryan will be at wm as champ is if its a triple threat. I still believe that its gonna somehow be Orton vs sheamus know that Henry wont be going in as champ but i could see christian vs bryan vs sheamus playing out too.


There is no way Bryan can carry himself as world champion. The company needs people to represent them. Like when they go to the airport for people say omg there goes the world champion. They need to look the part like you belong there be larger than life.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*

Original plans fell through for starters so the booking goes out the window there. Secondly, Bryan looking heelish by cashing in. Ever thought that might be the point?


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

*If Daniel Bryan...*

If Daniel Bryan makes The Big Show tap out and retire at The Royal Rumble... would you take him seriously as a main eventer and World Heavyweight Champion?


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan...*

Sadly theres haters who still wouldnt see him that way if he beat Cena, Taker and HHH in a 3 on 1 handicap match.


----------



## frx (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE really messed up with Daniel Bryan's cash in*

Any chance they did on purpose because they don't care much about DBs career?

Idk, I think's it was bad. He was slowing building himself up and getting over. They turned him from an underdog to a coward. I agree that they made him look heelish, confused the audience, and I'm not enjoying this as much as I could.

My impression is that he got confused reactions last night. Not what happened when he had his first and second matches with Henry in Smackdown. Let's see how he does with the title in light of all this.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I think he'll fued with Alberto Del Rio, but that might have to happen after Mania and the Draft.

I'd love a submission match between DB and ADR!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I've said this quite a bit now, but they haven't given him a proper nameplate for his title. Do you know the last time I noticed something like that?










and we all know what happened the day after. I don't like this.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> I've said this quite a bit now, but they haven't given him a proper nameplate for his title. Do you know the last time I noticed something like that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posted this in the other thread so will in here as well - 










Certainly not the normal nameplate.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

^ Noticed that as well. But it could also and most likely be that having DB win the title was a last minute decision so they haven't made a proper name plate yet.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

If it's a last minute decision that's not much better, you'd like to think that the WWE actually knows what they're going to be doing in the future...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ew, nameplates.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sure WWE wouldn't have him making their main boy Del Rio tap out if they were going to do a Christian on him.

Although.... HOLLA HOLLA PLAYA TITLE MATCH TONIGHT.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Speaking of nameplates and short reigns, it would be pretty ironic if DB lost the title tomorrow to a returning Christian.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> I'm sure WWE wouldn't have him making their main boy Del Rio tap out if they were going to do a Christian on him.
> 
> Although.... HOLLA HOLLA PLAYA TITLE MATCH TONIGHT.


That's the thing everyone forgets - this is the WWE, nobody knows what the fuck they're going to do. I mean, I would have been pretty sure they'd not have made him lose clean to the midcard champ a couple of days before winning the big one but there you go.


----------



## Ultimate Ursid (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*



KO Bossy said:


> Bryan is a better wrestler, better on the mic, is healthy and young. Henry is a bad wrestler, bad on the mic, always getting injured and an old wash up.


Bryan is not better on the mic. Henry is far more effective. 2:45 here- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9p98i-vb3M&feature=related

People seem to forget that professional wrestling is more than in-ring ability. Going by Bret Hart's criteria three things comprise a good wrestler... 1- Look, 2- Promo skill, 3- Technical ability. Bryan only has one of those three. 

That's not to say he couldn't be a good champion in the future.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*



Shaun_27 said:


> Hornswoggle is a underdog, but he isnt World Champion.


... yet.


----------



## EgyptianCowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree 100%. Bryan has been losing cleanly for weeks now and its just completely unrealistic to buy him as a WHC. This might even be worse than Mysterio being champ. I like Bryan as a mid carder performer, but he just isn't champion material. If this was an indie organization there'd be nothing wrong with it. But its not. Its WWE. I'm just surprised that Vince let this happen..


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't think so.....

But a girl can dream.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> I'm sure WWE wouldn't have him making their main boy Del Rio tap out if they were going to do a Christian on him.
> 
> Although.... HOLLA HOLLA PLAYA TITLE MATCH TONIGHT.



Please does anyone here even think teddy knows how to make a singles match anymore..."tonight to get your revenge it will be the big show vs daniel bryan...with a partner ofthere choosing holla if you hear that!

and everyone on this site will be oh that old funny teddy got us again


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

"Holla holla holla playa, tonight I feel like giving a christmas gift for the doublew doublew E universe. Tonight Daniel Bryan will go one on one against.. DA BIG SHOW!!!

One hour 45 mins later.

BIG SHOWS NINE YEAR JOURNEY HAS COME TO AN END BY WINNING THE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP!!!

(The IWC collectivly kills themselves)


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan being world champ is poor, poor booking*



Ultimate Ursid said:


> Going by Bret Hart's criteria three things comprise a good wrestler... 1- Look, 2- *Promo skill*, 3- Technical ability. Bryan only has one of those three.


So i guess Bret didn't class himself as a good wrestler then.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Azuran said:


> Get ready to see the lowest rating in WWE history. I wouldn't be surprised if they reach TNA levels.


and you care about the ratings because...?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> "Holla holla holla playa, tonight I feel like giving a christmas gift for the doublew doublew E universe. Tonight Daniel Bryan will go one on one against.. DA BIG SHOW!!!
> 
> One hour 45 mins later.
> 
> ...


If this happens, like it did with Christian, then fuck you Vince.


----------



## British F-5 (Dec 23, 2008)

I think they can have a feud where neither are heel, but show is the most likely to turn if a heel is needed for the feud.
Bryan has already explained why he cashed in the money in the bank, after he was stripped of it by long.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



#1Peep4ever said:


> and you care about the ratings because...?


Because I don't want my favorite shows to get cancelled? 

See Arrested Development and Futurama for example. I'm actually scared for SD's future for the first time in my life.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Azuran said:


> Because I don't want my favorite shows to get cancelled?
> 
> See Arrested Development and Futurama for example. I'm actually scared for SD's future for the first time in my life.



you seriously think that because of bryans reign SD will get cancelled? what diluted world do you live in?

if it made it through swaggers reign
nd other terrible segments, im sure we will be fine.... fpalm


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



#1Peep4ever said:


> and you care about the ratings because...?


Haters only care about ratings when someone they hate is on top. The slightest drop in ratings makes them happy because they can make attempt to justify why a wrestler sucks. When someone they like is on top they place the blame on everybody besides their favorite if the rating sinks. It's sad, but whatever.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Azuran said:


> Because I don't want my favorite shows to get cancelled?
> 
> See Arrested Development and Futurama for example. I'm actually scared for SD's future for the first time in my life.


Smackdown will be fine. They've been doing fine for 12 years. Just take a deep breath, relax, things will be ok.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

I seriously hope Bryan doesn't lose the title tonight. Please keep it on him until the 'Rumble. Maybe they could still have Bryan/Henry at 'Mania if Henry is fit enough, but I'm not sure they're going to keep the title on him for that long.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Boring. He needs to start giving good promo's instead of the same old shit about no one ever thought he'd get to the WWE let alone become the WHC then talking about Michael Cole and then taunting him. Boring, boring, boring.

At least he's not as bad as CM Punk and I know DB can be one hell of a heel but in WWE it doesn't exactly fit let alone him being a face - the underdog. He will not have the title till 'Mania.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Azuran said:


> Because I don't want my favorite shows to get cancelled?
> 
> See Arrested Development and Futurama for example. I'm actually scared for SD's future for the first time in my life.


fpalm

SD! could reach TNA level ratings, and it would still be the highest rated show on SyFy.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



Azuran said:


> Because I don't want my favorite shows to get cancelled?
> 
> See Arrested Development and Futurama for example. I'm actually scared for SD's future for the first time in my life.


you should have been when orton was champ

and btw Futurama is stupid and unfunny


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: New Champion*Spoilers**



#1Peep4ever said:


> you should have been when orton was champ
> 
> and btw *Futurama is stupid and unfunny*


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Seeing Ryder and Bryan on RAW with their titles in the opening segment I saw something I haven't seen in the whole year I have watch wrestling, the two actually cared they won the title.

I am starting to wonder if all these guys calling him a vanilla midget and saying it's like David Arquette are not all just the same person or are absolute sheep to that guy who started about 5 Daniel Bryan sucks threads


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

DB is the most Vanilla midget in the history of all of professional wrestling


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

zombiemaster said:


> DB is the most Vanilla midget in the history of all of professional wrestling


and your one of the most idiotic people to post on this forum, what a surprise.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Love how people bitch and whine about him being a "vanilla midget", a term used originally to describe people like Guerrero, Benoit and Jericho... Pretty sure they were all quite good wrestlers.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

From JR's recent blog entry, his thoughts on Daniel Bryan:



> Proud to see Daniel Bryan make it to the top of the card as the new, World Heavyweight Champion. *Those that knock Bryan for his lack of size generally don't understand athletics especially MMA. *I like that Daniel Bryan breaks the old mold, by and large, and he provides something/someone new for which the fans to emotionally invest. Bryan will be an effective fan favorite and someday, down the road, will be an outstanding wrestling villain.
> 
> People of Bryan's character and dedication always were attractive to me when I was hiring talent. It is senseless to bring 'problem children' into a locker room especially a locker room that is somewhat young and impressionable. If Daniel Bryan is able to display his considerable skills in longer than average, TV bouts I feel that he will captivate the underdog supportive fan base many who know that Daniel has paid his dues time and again. Hopefully that story will be told in a more objective fashion on television.


Damn right.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

Fuck this nerd ...... loser, this fucking nerd has ruined the WWE he is the least credible champion of all time, I haven't seen Raw yet so hopefully he loses the title, he is a fucking jobber and all of a sudden he is now world champ, the belt now has less credibility than the TNA world title, he is on the same level as David Arquette winning the WCW world title. Smackdown may even get cancelled because of how bad the ratings will be, Orton needs to squash this prick ASAP..

For those hating on Batista for his tweet your all just a bunch of fucking nerds, Batista is the man and should of squashed Bryan when he had the chance. How can a title held by a an all time great like Batista now be on the waist of some Vegan nerd. Michael Cole is right with everything he says about this dweeb he is the best announcer all you IWC indy loving marks need to show some fucking respect to Cole and the Animal Batista. Bryan as champion?? You got to be fucking kidding, Vince do something unleash the Game on him to bury his ass back to the indy's, have Orton fucking Squash him on Smackdown for the title and strike his rein from the records like you did with Chris Benoit.

Come at me Bryan marks, facepalm me tell me I'm mad or that I'm an idiot with no Idea or should be banned, call me a troll, post your nerdy gifs or youtube clips, rip on Batista and Cole tell me they suck I don't fucking care its all over now that Bryan is World heavyweight champion!!!!!


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Reaper of Death said:


> Fuck this nerd ...... loser, this fucking nerd has ruined the WWE he is the least credible champion of all time, I haven't seen Raw yet so hopefully he loses the title, he is a fucking jobber and all of a sudden he is now world champ, the belt now has less credibility than the TNA world title, he is on the same level as David Arquette winning the WCW world title. Smackdown may even get cancelled because of how bad the ratings will be, Orton needs to squash this prick ASAP..
> 
> For those hating on Batista for his tweet your all just a bunch of fucking nerds, Batista is the man and should of squashed Bryan when he had the chance. How can a title held by a an all time great like Batista now be on the waist of some Vegan nerd. Michael Cole is right with everything he says about this dweeb he is the best announcer all you IWC indy loving marks need to show some fucking respect to Cole and the Animal Batista. Bryan as champion?? You got to be fucking kidding, Vince do something unleash the Game on him to bury his ass back to the indy's, have Orton fucking Squash him on Smackdown for the title and strike his rein from the records like you did with Chris Benoit.
> 
> Come at me Bryan marks, facepalm me tell me I'm mad or that I'm an idiot with no Idea or should be banned, call me a troll, post your nerdy gifs or youtube clips, rip on Batista and Cole tell me they suck I don't fucking care its all over now that Bryan is World heavyweight champion!!!!!


Not going to lie, brah. But I think.... umad.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Hey reaper enjoying your new world champ!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I can't wait til he gets his own nameplate on the belt. Look weird seeing pics of him with it and the nameplate being Mark Henry.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


> Hey reaper enjoying your new world champ!


No


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Reaper of Death said:


> No


lol butthurt much!


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


> lol butthurt much!


Laugh it up and enjoy it while you can he wont be champion for long, and when he loses the title I will be the one laughing. Fuck yeah I'm marking out just thinking about Bryan losing the title.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Reaper of Death said:


> Laugh it up and enjoy it while you can he wont be champion for long, and when he loses the title I will be the one laughing. Fuck yeah I'm marking out just thinking about Bryan losing the title.


So am I, cause that means theres gonna be another great moment where he wins it back.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Reaper of Death said:


> Laugh it up and enjoy it while you can he wont be champion for long, and when he loses the title I will be the one laughing. Fuck yeah I'm marking out just thinking about Bryan losing the title.


I am laughing at a sad troll like you who has been made to eat his words!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not hating on the fact that DB is the new champ, but the fact that people can knock Swagger about jobbing before he got his push. And then think that it's COMPLETELY ok that DB was jobbing same way before he won the title, is pretty silly imo.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Reaper of Death said:


> Laugh it up and enjoy it while you can he wont be champion for long, and when he loses the title I will be the one laughing. Fuck yeah I'm marking out just thinking about Bryan losing the title.


You should market your tears worldwide. They taste delicious!


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Reaper of Death said:


> Fuck this nerd ...... loser, this fucking nerd has ruined the WWE he is the least credible champion of all time, I haven't seen Raw yet so hopefully he loses the title, he is a fucking jobber and all of a sudden he is now world champ, the belt now has less credibility than the TNA world title, he is on the same level as David Arquette winning the WCW world title. Smackdown may even get cancelled because of how bad the ratings will be, Orton needs to squash this prick ASAP..
> 
> For those hating on Batista for his tweet your all just a bunch of fucking nerds, Batista is the man and should of squashed Bryan when he had the chance. How can a title held by a an all time great like Batista now be on the waist of some Vegan nerd. Michael Cole is right with everything he says about this dweeb he is the best announcer all you IWC indy loving marks need to show some fucking respect to Cole and the Animal Batista. Bryan as champion?? You got to be fucking kidding, Vince do something unleash the Game on him to bury his ass back to the indy's, have Orton fucking Squash him on Smackdown for the title and strike his rein from the records like you did with Chris Benoit.
> 
> Come at me Bryan marks, facepalm me tell me I'm mad or that I'm an idiot with no Idea or should be banned, call me a troll, post your nerdy gifs or youtube clips, rip on Batista and Cole tell me they suck I don't fucking care its all over now that Bryan is World heavyweight champion!!!!!


you poor poor soul you've been brain washed by Mc Mahon's hypothesis after all these years you just don't know about true wrestling like all the other victims he's brain washed


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Not hating on the fact that DB is the new champ, but the fact that people can knock Swagger about jobbing before he got his push. And then think that it's COMPLETELY ok that DB was jobbing same way before he won the title, is pretty silly imo.


Nobody knocks Swagger for that, people knock Swagger's booking.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


> I am laughing at a sad troll like you who has been made to eat his words!


Right I'm a troll because I don't like Daniel Bryan I forgot.
I will be the one laughing when Bryan is defeated by a true maineventer, until then you just keep riding his dick Pop Tart.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Reaper of Death said:


> Right I'm a troll because I don't like Daniel Bryan I forgot.
> I will be the one laughing when Bryan is defeated by a true maineventer, until then you just keep riding his dick Pop Tart.



You type like you pee sitting down.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

hey reaper


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Reaper of Death said:


> Right I'm a troll because I don't like Daniel Bryan I forgot.
> I will be the one laughing when Bryan is defeated by a true maineventer, until then you just keep riding his dick Pop Tart.


Says the one riding coles dick or are you cole!


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Reaper of Death said:


> Laugh it up and enjoy it while you can he wont be champion for long, and when he loses the title I will be the one laughing. Fuck yeah I'm marking out just thinking about Bryan losing the title.


[email protected] the kid who hates on bryan but marks for that joke batista???


learn some in ring skills botchy mcbotchface


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


> Says the one riding coles dick or are you cole!


Oh yes because Michael Cole is the only person in the world who dislikes Daniel Bryan  , Bryan marks = fpalm


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

Until May said:


> [email protected] the kid who hates on bryan but marks for that joke batista???
> 
> 
> learn some in ring skills botchy mcbotchface




Batista a joke? Hes been main eventing manias and drawing money before bryan joined the wwe. He got alot of praise here for his heel run. fpalmfpalm Even when he was as his most stale with his baby face run he would get more of a reaction than Bryan will in his career.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Reaper of Death said:


> Fuck this nerd ...... loser, this fucking nerd has ruined the WWE he is the least credible champion of all time, I haven't seen Raw yet so hopefully he loses the title, he is a fucking jobber and all of a sudden he is now world champ, the belt now has less credibility than the TNA world title, he is on the same level as David Arquette winning the WCW world title. Smackdown may even get cancelled because of how bad the ratings will be, Orton needs to squash this prick ASAP..
> 
> For those hating on Batista for his tweet your all just a bunch of fucking nerds, Batista is the man and should of squashed Bryan when he had the chance. How can a title held by a an all time great like Batista now be on the waist of some Vegan nerd. Michael Cole is right with everything he says about this dweeb he is the best announcer all you IWC indy loving marks need to show some fucking respect to Cole and the Animal Batista. Bryan as champion?? You got to be fucking kidding, Vince do something unleash the Game on him to bury his ass back to the indy's, have Orton fucking Squash him on Smackdown for the title and strike his rein from the records like you did with Chris Benoit.
> 
> *Come at me Bryan marks, facepalm me tell me I'm mad or that I'm an idiot with no Idea or should be banned, call me a troll, post your nerdy gifs or youtube clips, rip on Batista and Cole tell me they suck I don't fucking care its all over now that Bryan is World heavyweight champion!!!!!*


Ok, but only because you asked for it - fpalm You're an idiot. I'm not going to trash Batista because I think that both his presence and charisma are sorely missed. Also I would never suggest that you should be banned; clearly you are a fan and your opinion is as valid as anyone else's. All I ask is that you give Bryan a fair shake. Stop hating blindly, sit back and see how he does with his first major title reign. He's in the spotlight now so the ball is in his court. I think that 2-3 memorable main event PPV matches will silence your criticism. Maybe I'm wrong. 

There are different kinds of champions in the WWE and it's cyclical. Bryan will never be a Hogan, Warrior, Rock, Stone Cold, Batista or Cena but he will likely one day be as highly regarded as Steamboat, Savage, Perfect, Hitman, Michaels, Angle, Benoit and Punk.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Reaper of Death said:


> Oh yes because Michael Cole is the only person in the world who dislikes Daniel Bryan  , Bryan marks = fpalm


Michael Cole is not the only person in the world who dislikes Daniel Bryan, but you're the only one who uses his material word-for-word. 

Dweeb, nerd, vegan, etc. You got it all covered.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

Christiangotcrewed said:


> Batista a joke? Hes been main eventing manias and drawing money before bryan joined the wwe. He got alot of praise here for his heel run. fpalmfpalm Even when he was as his most stale with his baby face run he would get more of a reaction than Bryan will in his career.


This.

Exactly what the Reaper was thinking, Bryan marks are so one eyed.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Reaper of Death said:


> Oh yes because Michael Cole is the only person in the world who dislikes Daniel Bryan  , Bryan marks = fpalm


You use his material almost word for word so you like to follow the herd then!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Botchtista can't wrestle doe, and can barely talk on the mic


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Reaper of Death said:


> This.
> 
> Exactly what the Reaper was thinking, Bryan marks are so one eyed.


one eyed? your the one spouting off that apparently you have to be a certain size to be the WHC opening your eyes may help.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol this thread turned into Batista marks vs Bryan marks war.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Batista must be mad he was a jobber for like 1 year when he first got onto TV while Bryan only remained a jobber for like 4 months. WHC in 2 years into the company.
Batista U mad with your roided up crippled body


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> Lol this thread turned into Batista marks vs Bryan marks war.


I think you mean *mark* unless I missed someone else other then The Reaper.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

ecabney said:


> Botchtista can't wrestle doe, and can barely talk on the mic


Tell that to vinces checkbook and the casual fans and see if they care. Barely talk on the mic? So Bryan has more mic skills than him now? :faint:


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> You type like you pee sitting down.


Great a Keyboard tough guy  I maybe arguing with these other guys but atleast we are still talking about wrestling.

Go fuck yourself loser :flip


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Christiangotcrewed said:


> Tell that to vinces checkbook and the casual fans and see if they care. Barely talk on the mic? So Bryan has more mic skills than him now? :faint:


his mic skills are a little bit worse, if not right on par. and his in ring skills blow him out of the water


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

Until May said:


> his mic skills are a little bit worse, if not right on par. and his in ring skills blow him out of the water


fpalm We wont be able to see how he handles a world tittle feud at mania because hes gonna drop it soon. Yes we now hes the second coming of Bret hart like all you marks praise. So what? This little man championship hijack wont last long. Though im fine with punk and Ryder as champions because there actually entertaining.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Not gonna lie, I remember falling asleep during Batista matches when he was the world champ. He was soooooo bad in the ring and his mic skills were laugh worthy.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Why should you take Reaper seriously when he apparently doesn't even know what Danielson looks like now? 

Danielson is the closest thing to Chris Benoit or Bret Hart we have in the business respect the man because hes the best in the world

Batista was only ever good during his final heel run and that just shows how terrible his legacy is in general.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Bryan looks like an MMA welterweight


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> Why should you take Reaper seriously when he apparently doesn't even know what Danielson looks like now?
> 
> Danielson is the closest thing to Chris Benoit or Bret Hart we have in the business respect the man because hes the best in the world
> 
> Batista was only ever good during his final heel run and that just shows how terrible his legacy is in general.


I know exactly what Bryan looks like, a nerd with a beard
Benoit looked tough & crazy,Bret Hart had some swag. It's got nothing to do with size as I think Chris Jericho & Rey Mysterio were both great champions. I like the Miz & CM Punk as world champions, there not very big guys.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

ecabney said:


> Bryan looks like an MMA welterweight


...and who's one of the biggest draws in the world right now? 










Not going to lie, the thought of Danielson and GSP grappling is going to keep me up late tonight.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> ...and who's one of the biggest draws in the world right now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet if Danielson was an MMA fighter and GSP was a wrestler, people would be saying the same things about GSP that they say about Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Reaper of Death said:


> I know exactly what Bryan looks like, a nerd with a beard
> Benoit looked tough & crazy,Bret Hart had some swag. It's got nothing to do with size as I think Chris Jericho & Rey Mysterio were both great champions. I like the Miz & CM Punk as world champions, there not very big guys.


"Nerd,
A Stupid, Irritating, Ineffectual and unattractive person like Daniel Bryan"

So wouldn't that make you a nerd?

Stupid: Check
Irritating: Check
Ineffectual: Check
Unattractive: I can only assume so Check

Hell, Bryan should be your favorite wrestler of all time.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

Mattyb2266 said:


> "Nerd,
> A Stupid, Irritating, Ineffectual and unattractive person like Daniel Bryan"
> 
> So wouldn't that make you a nerd?
> ...


Lame


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> Ok, but only because you asked for it - fpalm You're an idiot. I'm not going to trash Batista because I think that both his presence and charisma are sorely missed. Also I would never suggest that you should be banned; clearly you are a fan and your opinion is as valid as anyone else's. All I ask is that you give Bryan a fair shake. Stop hating blindly, sit back and see how he does with his first major title reign. He's in the spotlight now so the ball is in his court. I think that 2-3 memorable main event PPV matches will silence your criticism. Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> There are different kinds of champions in the WWE and it's cyclical. Bryan will never be a Hogan, Warrior, Rock, Stone Cold, Batista or Cena but he will likely one day be as highly regarded as Steamboat, Savage, Perfect, Hitman, Michaels, Angle, Benoit and Punk.


You are the most reasonable Bryan mark I have encountered, if more of his fans were like you maybe I wouldn't dislike him as much.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll say this much...if you look hard enough you'll find a reason to hate anyone no matter what. Bryan has solid matches and I've followed his career, Don't let WWE's vision of him paint a picture like that in yout mind so easily. As a heel, Bryan can be as cocky as Jericho in terms of telling a story in the ring. He has more personality than you would think.

That said, you will dislike him if you want to. I could give you reasons to like him, but you have already made that decision. You will see Bryan how YOU want to see him and that is the reality of it. I'm not trying to be a mark, but in my opinion, to call him a nerd just to piss off his fans is mean-spirited, I think. We don't all have to like the same wrestlers... why bring the ones that do enjoy him down? You'll always have fan-boys, but they like himQ Let them enjoy it. 

Just saying, I'm not trying to bash your opinion.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Reaper of Death said:


> Great a Keyboard tough guy  I maybe arguing with these other guys but atleast we are still talking about wrestling.
> 
> Go fuck yourself loser :flip


I'm not pretending to be a tough guy. I'm just amazed at how someone could talk so much about a subject they claim to have no interest in.


I think somebody's got a mancrush!


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*

Looking at how they made him win with show kicking out at the last seconds... 

It was the most believable way for an underdog to win without doing a David vs Goliath storyline


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*

He won without even hitting one move, straight pin...


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*



-Extra- said:


> He won without even hitting one move, straight pin...


And that's why its the sneakiest run in in history. I sure as hell didn't expect it.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Now that Bryan is W/H champ, the WWE needs to do one thing with him and it needs to be the very first thing they do.

Bryan needs to be legitimised as h/w champ. Time to legitimise all the talk about him being one of the best wrestlers in the world and break him away from being just an indy schmuck that the smarks love and the casuals like (and JUST Like).

Someone said about Bryan constantly saying how no one ever believed he'd make it is getting boring. Well WWE its time to remove that stigma from Bryan and make everyone believe and hopefully the casuals will take notice of him and care about him a little bit more than they already do.

Too me, it's obvious from Raw Show will turn heel and feud with Henry. Barrett is the only other heel in a position to feud with Bryan, and he isnt established enough to book against an unestablished h/w champion and people care about it. Especially since they wont pull the trigger on him and have him beat Orton. Show is the only choice, and having Bryan overcome a heel Big Show will do Bryan wonders. Especially if they have Bryan submit show. I know it will hurt Show, but it needs to be done in order to create new stars who the fans can buy into. 

Michael Cole will probably still say it was a fluke etc etc...Whilst hopefully some of the casuals will start to take Bryan seriously so he can stop cutting the same old promo all the time.

A big win at Elimination Chamber will cement Bryan as a serious star who despite his size can make anyone tap out, and i mean anyone. Bryan vs Show vs Orton vs Sheamus vs Barrett vs Christian (if he's back by then - Rumoured to be back around feb).

Pinning or submitting Show again, + maybe submitting Sheamus and Christian or Orton (as the final two men to set up the WM main event). Orton turns heel on Bryan as face Orton will most likely have majority of the crowd support. Orton's role would be to hype himself up as someone who Bryan could never beat despite what he has achieved leading up to WM and create a real underdog atmosphere surrounding their match at Mania. Bryan beats Orton clean and by making him tap out. The culmination of this would be that Michael Cole finally respects D Bryan as a guy who deserves to be where he is. He doesnt have to go the whole way and like him, but at least respect him. And if he got in the ring at the end of their match at Mania and Cole shook Bryans hand, i think that would make the moment where Bryan is solidified as a main event talent and he can move away from the idea that he doesnt belong where he is in the wwe.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

SOSheamus said:


> Now that Bryan is W/H champ, the WWE needs to do one thing with him and it needs to be the very first thing they do.
> 
> Bryan needs to be legitimised as h/w champ. Time to legitimise all the talk about him being one of the best wrestlers in the world and break him away from being just an indy schmuck that the smarks love and the casuals like (and JUST Like).
> 
> ...


i love that idea but knowing creative this will sadly never ever happen


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*



PuddleDancer said:


> And that's why its the sneakiest run in in history. I sure as hell didn't expect it.


What did you expect? To make Big Show Tap out?


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*



DoubleAwesome said:


> What did you expect? To make Big Show Tap out?


Exactly, which is why I have no clue why people are bitching because he didn't keep his promise


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*



PuddleDancer said:


> Exactly, which is why I have no clue why people are bitching because he didn't keep his promise


Which will never happen..Remember Punk in 2006? Paul Heyman and Big Show wanted Punk to make him tap quickly so he can be pushed..Vince Disagreed...Vince will never make Big Guys tap to Small Guys


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*



DoubleAwesome said:


> Which will never happen..Remember Punk in 2006? Paul Heyman and Big Show wanted Punk to make him tap quickly so he can be pushed..Vince Disagreed...Vince will never make Big Guys tap to Small Guys



Really, because here's Big Show tapping out to Benoit.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*

I didn't like that not a single move was hit... I also would've preferred if he were cashing in on anyone other than Big Show as well. But whatever.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Really, because here's Big Show tapping out to Benoit.


I can totally see them recreating that moment at the rumble


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*

who cares Bryan deserves the title


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*

Daniel Bryan is very very sneaky sir.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*

The funny thing is, I thouhht the champion had to stand up in order to pin be able to pin him after cashing in MITB . I remember last year when Miz cashed in he had to wait until Sheamus or Randy Orton were standing, then hit them with his finisher and get the pin. Edge did it too I think when he speared John Cena. SO I was under the impression that Bryan had to wait until Big Show got up, and then knock him out or something in order to pin him.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*

D-Bryan will put Big Show to sleep with the Guillotine Choke.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Daniel 'Boring' Bryan got squashed by Rhodes a week before his title steal.

Epic!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

They can still rebuild him.. but WWE is just stupid.. i know they will go on a typical underdog route with DB with him losing before WM.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> They can still rebuild him..


They have the technology...


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> They have the technology...


They have the capability to build the world's first bionic man. Daniel Bryan will be that man. Better than he was before. Better, stronger, faster.


----------



## raggedglory (Apr 19, 2011)

Reaper of Death said:


> You are the most reasonable Bryan mark I have encountered, if more of his fans were like you maybe I wouldn't dislike him as much.


Don't hate someone for their fans! That's ridiculous rationalising.

I really like Bryan, but I can't see this reign lasting any length of time. He's a very talented fellow, and as a heel I think he could be a brilliant on-screen presence but they've not built him well enough to get him anywhere near being over enough to be champion right now, even on Smackdown. Proof again that the WWE don't know how to build stars anymore. But I'll wait to see what they do with this angle before I jump to any conclusions about it


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Reaper of Death said:


> You are the most reasonable Bryan mark I have encountered, if more of his fans were like you maybe I wouldn't dislike him as much.


So you judge him by other people not by the merits of the man himself, lack self esteem much?


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*



Riddle101 said:


> The funny thing is, I thouhht the champion had to stand up in order to pin be able to pin him after cashing in MITB . I remember last year when Miz cashed in he had to wait until Sheamus or Randy Orton were standing, then hit them with his finisher and get the pin. Edge did it too I think when he speared John Cena. SO I was under the impression that Bryan had to wait until Big Show got up, and then knock him out or something in order to pin him.


It also makes me question why his cash-in against Henry was nullified, as Show was in a similar state.

That said, seeing Bryan with the title is great. I just hope WWE make good use of him as champion - but I'm not holding my breath as he's been booked as a glorified jobber ever since winning MITB.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*

I really don't get why so many people are having problems understanding how his cash-in was different from the cash-in on Henry.

There is no rule that says the champ has to be on their feet for a cas-in, Punk never got to his feet when ADR cashed in at SS this year either.

Henry was not medically cleared to compete in ANY match the first time Bryan cashed in and thats why it was reversed. Big Show had just competed in a match so he was obviously medically cleared to wrestle.


----------



## badboydtp90 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*

as long as db is either booked strongly to or after wrestlemania or he has a good feud with big show that makes him look strong then i am happy and okay with how they did it considering henrys injury messing up plans


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Im not a fan of the guy, I find him a little boring.
Id love a Orton heel turn on him.

But hey, if the WWE throws something interesting into his title run, Im all for it.


----------



## ExMachina (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*



Riddle101 said:


> The funny thing is, I thouhht the champion had to stand up in order to pin be able to pin him after cashing in MITB . I remember last year when Miz cashed in he had to wait until Sheamus or Randy Orton were standing, then hit them with his finisher and get the pin. Edge did it too I think when he speared John Cena. SO I was under the impression that Bryan had to wait until Big Show got up, and then knock him out or something in order to pin him.


Just don't ask man, it was the first thing I thought when he hit the ring. I hate inconsistencies so much.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*



-Extra- said:


> He won without even hitting one move, straight pin...


He executed a fantastic lateral press.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*



Hordriss said:


> It also makes me question why his cash-in against Henry was nullified, as Show was in a similar state.
> 
> That said, seeing Bryan with the title is great. I just hope WWE make good use of him as champion - but I'm not holding my breath as he's been booked as a glorified jobber ever since winning MITB.


Do people still not understand this? Mark Henry was told by the doctors he could not compete in a match up. The same did not happen to the big show 

Also, I'm sure in previous year the champion has to be on their feet but punk wasn't on his feet when del rio cashed in so I guess they've changed it


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*

I never heard of a champ having to stand up before a cash-in? probably just coincidence that they always did til' now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*

No more or less sneaky than the other MITB Cash Ins.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Cashing in the MITB contract starts a match for the title.

Mark Henry was not medically cleared for a match so when Bryan tried to cash it in, it did not count because a match could not start with Henry not being cleared.

Big Show however, was cleared (technically before the Henry match, despite aftermath) so a match with him WAS allowed to start. 

Of course if this leads onto the "he wasn't specifically cleared he was just DDTed onto chairs so he wouldn't have been cleared!" argument then we can chalk off every cash in ever.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

SOSheamus said:


> Now that Bryan is W/H champ, the WWE needs to do one thing with him and it needs to be the very first thing they do.
> 
> Bryan needs to be legitimised as h/w champ. Time to legitimise all the talk about him being one of the best wrestlers in the world and break him away from being just an indy schmuck that the smarks love and the casuals like (and JUST Like).
> 
> ...


fpalm So the whole company should bend over backwards to make this fucking pathetic Indy douche a star. Fuck Bryan marks are the stupidist people on the planet, Bryan has no business in the same ring as a man like Randy Orton, Orton tap to Bryan? what fucking drugs are you on. Daniel Bryan needs to fuck off out of the WWE before he destroys the whole company.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Reaper of Death said:


> fpalm So the whole company should bend over backwards to make this fucking pathetic Indy douche a star. Fuck Bryan marks are the stupidist people on the planet, Bryan has no business in the same ring as a man like Randy Orton, Orton tap to Bryan? what fucking drugs are you on. Daniel Bryan needs to fuck off out of the WWE before he destroys the whole company.


So Bryan marks are the most stupid people on the planet (stupidist huh?) by expecting WWE to follow the exact same formula they've done a million times with far worse wrestlers and/or entertainers. Fuck off. If they are serious about Bryan being champ they have to do something to book him seriously. If they aren't serious he'll have the title off him soon enough and you can go back to your Randy Orton wet dream.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*



The Lizard said:


> I never heard of a champ having to stand up before a cash-in? probably just coincidence that they always did til' now


Jack Swagger wasn't allowed to touch Jericho until he was on his feet. Then he hit an A plus gut wrench.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I really am not interested in Danielson vs. Show. Henry would be far better, as would Barrett.


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

Please dont pull the Christian on Bryan. PLZ PLZ PLZ!!!!!!!!

EDIT: Its ok, they didnt.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Jim Ross comments on Daniel Bryan winning the WHC*

In his own typing

"Proud to see Daniel Bryan make it to the top of the card as the new, World Heavyweight Champion. Those that knock Bryan for his lack of size generally don't understand athletics especially MMA. I like that Daniel Bryan breaks the old mold, by and large, and he provides something/someone new for which the fans to emotionally invest. Bryan will be an effective fan favorite and someday, down the road, will be an outstanding wrestling villain."


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Jim Ross comments on Daniel Bryan winning the WHC*

Well said Mr Ross......now shake that ass and make a fool of yourself on tv


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Jim Ross comments on Daniel Bryan winning the WHC*

Listen to this man


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Jim Ross comments on Daniel Bryan winning the WHC*

Hmm. Well said. The size or lack there of reminds me of "The New Generation". WWF broke away from the large muscled, low talent guys like Hogan and Warrior and went with smaller, more athletic and outstanding in ring guys like Bret Hart and HBK. Please, continue to break away from the Cena - Batista type and let talent roll.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Jim Ross comments on Daniel Bryan winning the WHC*

D Bizzy heel turn is going to be epic. I hope it doesnt happen anytime soon but it will be epic.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Jim Ross comments on Daniel Bryan winning the WHC*



sillymunkee said:


> D Bizzy heel turn is going to be epic. I hope it doesnt happen anytime soon but it will be epic.


He showed glimpses of how awesome of a heel he can be when Nexus invaded.

He pretty much was the standout of that segment.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Did DB pull the sneakiest run-in in WWE history?*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Jack Swagger wasn't allowed to touch Jericho until he was on his feet. Then he hit an A plus gut wrench.


That girl in your sig is hot. :yum::sex

Wait sorry what are you talking about.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Jim Ross comments on Daniel Bryan winning the WHC*



RyanPelley said:


> Hmm. Well said. The size or lack there of reminds me of "The New Generation". WWF broke away from the large muscled, low talent guys like Hogan and Warrior and went with smaller, more athletic and outstanding in ring guys like Bret Hart and HBK. Please, continue to break away from the Cena - Batista type and let talent roll.


meh you could also make the argument that everytime WWE has been doing well its been when big guys were on top for instants when Bret and Shawn were on top WCW was beating WWE in the rating when Austin and Rock were on top Raw was booming making the company shitloads of money the 80s was dominated by Hogan Flair and Savage all big me i agree that smaller guys have better matches but bigger guys have always drawn more money .


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

He'll lose it in the Elimination Chamber, either to Orton or Sheamus.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

But overall I *STILL *have no idea why Bryan isn't the heel of this feud. Big Show didn't even stand up before he got cashed in on. Why was this allowed? In every past cash in, the Champion had to at least get their footing before the match even started. Does that not make Daniel Bryan the heel?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Jim Ross comments on Daniel Bryan winning the WHC*



krai999 said:


> In his own typing
> 
> "Proud to see Daniel Bryan make it to the top of the card as the new, World Heavyweight Champion. Those that knock Bryan for his lack of size generally don't understand athletics especially MMA. I like that Daniel Bryan breaks the old mold, by and large, and he provides something/someone new for which the fans to emotionally invest. Bryan will be an effective fan favorite and someday, down the road, will be an outstanding wrestling villain."



Here's everything that JR said, which I posted back on page 61 and everybody didn't see because Reaper of Death hijacked the thread.



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> From JR's recent blog entry, his thoughts on Daniel Bryan:
> 
> Proud to see Daniel Bryan make it to the top of the card as the new, World Heavyweight Champion. Those that knock Bryan for his lack of size generally don't understand athletics especially MMA. I like that Daniel Bryan breaks the old mold, by and large, and he provides something/someone new for which the fans to emotionally invest. Bryan will be an effective fan favorite and someday, down the road, will be an outstanding wrestling villain.
> 
> People of Bryan's character and dedication always were attractive to me when I was hiring talent. It is senseless to bring 'problem children' into a locker room especially a locker room that is somewhat young and impressionable. If Daniel Bryan is able to display his considerable skills in longer than average, TV bouts I feel that he will captivate the underdog supportive fan base many who know that Daniel has paid his dues time and again. Hopefully that story will be told in a more objective fashion on television.


----------



## hova. (Dec 20, 2011)

People always tend to like the Underdog, so i think that they will support Bryan no matter what, of course that there will always be dumbs that will hate him for stupids reasons, but that happens with every champion.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> But overall I *STILL *have no idea why Bryan isn't the heel of this feud. Big Show didn't even stand up before he got cashed in on. Why was this allowed? In every past cash in, the Champion had to at least get their footing before the match even started. Does that not make Daniel Bryan the heel?


Bryan isnt heel because most of the top guys on SD are heels and there is only 2 top faces.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*For people saying Bryan should turn heel*

i just dont see the sense in it if you look at the heel to face ratio its there are far more top heels than faces 

HEEL

Mark Henry 
Christian 
Wade Barrett 
Cody Rhodes 

FACE

Randy Orton
Sheamus
???????????

and i see people wanting to add another heel to an already clustered roaster if you add another heel you get a lot of the heels doing nothing if he gets drafted by all means turn him heel or if heels get drafted to Raw .


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: For people saying Bryan should turn heel*

while i don't want to see Bryan heel, consider your list of heels, Mark Henry, has had his final run imo, and Christian, although very good, is failed by the booking, and looks like a coward rather than a heel


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: For people saying Bryan should turn heel*

i agree Bryan for now should remain face and see how his title reign plays out first


----------



## CB Wanalaya (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: For people saying Bryan should turn heel*

Either way with his size, it will be hard to have him as credible heel. It's a lot easier to bill him as an underdog face. 

Only way I see him turn heel is a cruiserweight division or he leads a faction. And for the latter, that won't be happening anytime soon since there are other heels who are better on the mic.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: For people saying Bryan should turn heel*



Sir Wade Barrett said:


> i just dont see the sense in it if you look at the heel to face ratio its there are far more top heels than faces
> 
> HEEL
> 
> ...


Don't forget about Big Show either. He's currently a face. So the ratio is fine.

However, the important thing isn't the ratio, but to play to the talents/strengths of the character/person. DB would be amazing as a heel, I think, and I'd like to see him try it. Christian can also easily play either role when he returns.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: For people saying Bryan should turn heel*

Bryan is going to stay Face IMO. Specially if the rumors about a certain Wrestlemania match are true than i defnitely see Big Show turning heel.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: For people saying Bryan should turn heel*



Pop Tatari said:


> i agree Bryan for now should remain face and see how his title reign plays out first


this if they dont book him well as a face hes not going to booked well as a heel either .


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: For people saying Bryan should turn heel*



A-C-P said:


> Bryan is going to stay Face IMO. Specially if the rumors about a certain Wrestlemania match are true than i defnitely see Big Show turning heel.


rumors ????


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: For people saying Bryan should turn heel*



Borias said:


> Don't forget about Big Show either. He's currently a face. So the ratio is fine.
> 
> However, the important thing isn't the ratio, but to play to the talents/strengths of the character/person. DB would be amazing as a heel, I think, and I'd like to see him try it. Christian can also easily play either role when he returns.


lets be honest here Christian is a few weeks from returning and Henry we dont know how serious his injury is.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: For people saying Bryan should turn heel*



Sir Wade Barrett said:


> rumors ????


shaq vs big show at wm to continue their feud look lower down on the ppv section


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: For people saying Bryan should turn heel*



ashes11 said:


> consider your list of heels, Mark Henry, has had his final run imo, and Christian, although very good, is failed by the booking, and looks like a coward rather than a heel


This. Exactly. Smackdown has two top heels Rhodes/Barrett. Henry was filler. Smackdown has two top faces Orton/Sheamus. Big Show is a top face so that could be included in the top face list. Christian really isn't a top heel. He was firmly midcard and really needs a face turn to get towards the main event status.

As for why I'd like to see Bryan heel, he'd be something completely different on Smackdown, a vicious heel that makes everyone taps. It would be exactly what the brand needs. His style ensures that he would be a credible heel and not the uncredible heel that Christian is being booked as.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: For people saying Bryan should turn heel*

Big Show is turning heel soon. Just by the way things are playing out.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: For people saying Bryan should turn heel*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Big Show is turning heel soon. Just by the way things are playing out.


If he does, then they should counteract by turning Christian face. That would balance out the roster more. You'd have a top heel roster of Big Show (who'll get a push if he turns)/Barrett/Rhodes and a top face roster of Orton/Sheamus/Bryan/Christian.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: For people saying Bryan should turn heel*



krai999 said:


> shaq vs big show at wm to continue their feud look lower down on the ppv section


Shaq will win again celebrities never lose at mania.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: For people saying Bryan should turn heel*

If he ever turns heel he'll be the biggest coward you'll ever see because of his size.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is the time where he gets to fully develop his character by being the main focus of the show. I'm very excited to where he'll be in the next few months.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

> Before Mark Henry got injured and Daniel Bryan won the World Heavyweight Title at TLC, the plan had always been for him to win eventually. At first they were going to put the belt on him at WrestleMania 28 but some time over the past few months he was set to win it at Elimination Chamber.
> 
> Officials chose Bryan to end up with the title after TLC over Big Show because they felt it wouldn’t be much of a big deal if Show kept the title.


Source: The Wrestling Observer


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

ecabney said:


> Source: The Wrestling Observer


I still hope they have Bryan lose the title at Elimination Chamber to a fully fit and dominant Mark Henry and have Henry vs Bryan for the title at Mania as the slaying of the monster. 

Yeah Big Show beat him but Henry was injured at the time and they could easily play off it and have him be a beast again.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

Watched Raw last night, Bryan is a joke of a champion and that fucking goofball Ryder is just an unfunny douche who looks like a ****. The WWE is the leading brand in it's business and is supposed to be on par with hollywood and you have a nerd from the indies who nobody has ever heard of as one of your champions, it's a joke. Bryan has not paid his dues in the WWE no one apart from his internet fan boys gives a fuck what he did in the indies, if he paid his dues in the indies good let him be champion in Ring of Honour. This is the stupidist move the WWE has ever made just handing this loser a world title when guys with swag like John Morrison pay there dues in the WWE but do not get the title.

The guys you compare Bryan with like Bret Hart & Chris Benoit paid there dues in WWE & WCW before winning world titles, Bryan is just some goof who was on NXT 2 years ago and is now world champ, it's a fucking joke it makes WWE look like a joke, a casual fan would see Bryan and say really that fucking geek is world champ.

JR the fat idiot says Bryan looks like a MMA welterweight, so fucking what an MMA welterweight would not win the UFC world heavyweight title. But I don't have a problem with Bryan being small, some small guys are good world champions like Rey Mysterio because he has Swag & Charisma and his move set is exciting. Bryan is boring surley Vince is just trolling having this Douche as champion but I don't get. Please Triple H bury this fucking nerd ASAP!!!!!


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Reaper of Death said:


> Watched Raw last night, Bryan is a joke of a champion and that fucking goofball Ryder is just an unfunny douche who looks like a ****. The WWE is the leading brand in it's business and is supposed to be on par with hollywood and you have a nerd from the indies who nobody has ever heard of as one of your champions, it's a joke. Bryan has not paid his dues in the WWE no one apart from his internet fan boys gives a fuck what he did in the indies, if he paid his dues in the indies good let him be champion in Ring of Honour. This is the stupidist move the WWE has ever made just handing this loser a world title when guys with swag like John Morrison pay there dues in the WWE but do not get the title.
> 
> *The guys you compare Bryan with like Bret Hart & Chris Benoit paid there dues in WWE & WCW before winning world titles, Bryan is just some goof who was on NXT 2 years ago and is now world champ, it's a fucking joke it makes WWE look like a joke*, a casual fan would see Bryan and say really that fucking geek is world champ.
> 
> JR the fat idiot says Bryan looks like a MMA welterweight, so fucking what an MMA welterweight would not win the UFC world heavyweight title. But I don't have a problem with Bryan being small, some small guys are good world champions like Rey Mysterio because he has Swag & Charisma and his move set is exciting. Bryan is boring surley Vince is just trolling having this Douche as champion but I don't get. Please Triple H bury this fucking nerd ASAP!!!!!


Ten years in the indys bro means he has payed his dues give it up you sound more foolish each day!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd love to hear your thoughts on Danielson making Del Rio submit on RAW.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


> Ten years in the indys bro means he has payed his dues give it up you sound more foolish each day!


No it doesn't. This is the WWE not some fucking circus act like TNA or ROH. Why can't you see that??


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Reaper of Death said:


> No it doesn't. This is the WWE not some fucking circus act like TNA or ROH. Why can't you see that??


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> I'd love to hear your thoughts on Danielson making Del Rio submit on RAW.


Del Rio was injured after taking that bump over the turnbuckle, no way does Bryan submit a fully fit Del Rio, this has been proven the last 2 times they squared off, a victory in a tag match means jack shit.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I think Reaper would be bored if Daniel Bryan wasn't world champion.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


>


Thats the nerd type response I would expect from a Indy internet fan boy. You probably can't afford cable and watch everything online.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Reaper of Death said:


> No it doesn't. This is the WWE not some fucking circus act like TNA or ROH. Why can't you see that??


Daniel Bryan's dick is tasty, isn't it? It has to be since you keep coming back for it and nearly all of your post are about him.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Daniel Bryan's dick is tasty, isn't it? It has to be since you keep coming back for it and nearly all of your post are about him.


says the guy with **** ****** pics in his avatar & sig fpalm


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Reaper of Death said:


> Thats the nerd type response I would expect from a Indy internet fan boy. *You probably can't afford cable and watch everything online.*


What kind of insult is that? Most young people watch shit online because of accessibility.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Reaper of Death said:


> says the guy with **** ****** pics in his avatar & sig fpalm


The point of the comment is that you're obsessed with Bryan, not that you're gay.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Reaper of Death said:


> Thats the nerd type response I would expect from a Indy internet fan boy. You probably can't afford cable and watch everything online.


Most epic response of 2011 give yourself a pat on the back for your amazing achievements.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The point of the comment is that you're obsessed with Bryan, not that you're gay, you dipshit.


Get back to your street corner you fucking ****** you need to help some more Bryan marks lose their virginity.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Reaper of Death said:


> Get back to your street corner you fucking ****** you need to help some more Bryan marks lose their virginity.


repressed homosexual are you?


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

I think I get it, Reaper must have gotten beat up by a nerd that looks like Danielson. It's the only reasonable explanation. The anger he holds towards him and all his fans is remarkable.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Reaper of Death said:


> Get back to your street corner you fucking ****** you need to help some more Bryan marks lose their virginity.


Now see, that is called FLAMING, good sir--and it is in fact against the rules on this website.

I'd advise you to calm down.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> Now see, that is called FLAMING, good sir--and it is in fact against the rules on this website.
> 
> I'd advise you to calm down.


OK but they started the name calling and personal insults, I was just insulting Daniel Bryan until their personal attack if you go back & read the posts.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I wonder how bad Reaper of Death is gonna flip once they have DB become the longest reigning WHC champ of all time.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


> Most epic response of 2011 give yourself a pat on the back for your amazing achievements.


Every day I'm schooling Bryan marks and they know it, thats why they can only comeback with personal insults instead of valid responses.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Reaper of Death said:


> Every day I'm schooling Bryan marks and they know it, thats why they can only comeback with personal insults instead of valid responses.


someones mad!


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

> Every day I'm schooling Bryan marks and they know it, thats why they can only comeback with personal insults instead of valid responses.


Because in their point of view,you're insulting them,while in your point of view,you see yourself as the guy who schools them rather than have a mature debate with them,which proves their point (that you're insulting them).
Not that it's my business anyway,just wanted to point that out.
As far as Bryan goes,i will kick back,relax and see what they're going to do with him,because his storyline was hit by Henry's injury,so lets see where they go with Bryan.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Reaper, the way he won was indeed horrible as fuck, but try and give it a chance, most likely won't even be a long title reign, but it's only the beginning of his reign, and we have no idea what type of feuds or storylines they may have planned for him. If they book him right instead of just relying on his own not so over star power to carry SD, then the title reign will fail for sure. Booking and creative will need to strongly come into play for this title reign to succeed, imo.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Reaper of Death said:


> Every day I'm schooling Bryan marks and they know it, thats why they can only comeback with personal insults instead of valid responses.


We already tried valid responses, but all you care about is "schooling" people.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

Reaper of Death said:


> Every day I'm schooling Bryan marks and they know it, thats why they can only comeback with personal insults instead of valid responses.




Bryan marks need to understand that wrestling does not draw as much as entertainment we need only see wwf 1996 and 97 when Shawn and hart were on top and were drawing pennies, else where in the south hogan who is a terrible wrestler was drawing a ship load because he was a entertainer. Hell punk has a chance to draw and Ryder as well because they can entertain there merch sales show this. Bryan? You never saw Benoit on top too long and hart was there because of the steroid scandal it would of been a bigger hill for him to climb otherwise. Bryan needs alot of work, winning the world belt dosent guarantee anything. The guy needs a complete change of character and get built up in a cruiser weight division where he belongs.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Only a Daniel Bryan thread would reach 70+ pages in a week lol.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Christiangotcrewed said:


> *Bryan marks need to understand that wrestling does not draw as much as entertainment* we need only see wwf 1996 and 97 when Shawn and hart were on top and were drawing pennies, else where in the south hogan who is a terrible wrestler was drawing a ship load because he was a entertainer. Hell punk has a chance to draw and Ryder as well because they can entertain there merch sales show this. Bryan? You never saw Benoit on top too long and hart was there because of the steroid scandal it would of been a bigger hill for him to climb otherwise. Bryan needs alot of work, winning the world belt dosent guarantee anything. The guy needs a complete change of character and get built up in a cruiser weight division where he belongs.


Wrestling *IS* entertainment when you get the right guys to wrestle.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's like people are plagued into thinking they are two different elements all because Vince's product tries to make one think so.

Wrestling is an entertaining sport. Not so much sports entertainment. (paraphrasing from Jim Cornette in a sense)


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

Cactus said:


> Wrestling *IS* entertainment when you get the right guys to wrestle.


Such as the rock, hogan, Austin who could entertain. Bryan is good but casuals don't want to see him main eventing a raw every ring with his rest holds. You can even notice how much tamed he is compared to his Indy days. If not he would of bored people even more since nxt.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Reaper of Death said:


> Every day I'm schooling Bryan marks and they know it, thats why they can only comeback with personal insults instead of valid responses.


From this thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/559760-my-true-story-live-raw-event-sydney.html



> Hey guys
> 
> firstly I would like to introduce myself, my real name is Benji I'm 26 years old from Sydney Australia and I love watching WWE.
> The only reason I use these forums latley is because I go into my office when bored at work and look shit up to kill time, I'm a motorcycle mechanic. Didn't realise how insane the IWC was until recently. In saying that I will proudly say I am A John Cena fan.
> ...


Then:



> I don't care if what I did was right or wrong I saw some *fat punk* being disrespectful and Im a believer that you shouldn't talk shit if you can't back it up.
> 
> You think I give a fuck if some *IWC nerds* don't believe me, I just thought I'd let you know that all Cena's fans arn't just little kids.
> 
> ...





> Ahahaha I don't have the time to multi quote *but you geeks crack me up.*.
> 
> Even funnier when I saw *some of you 25 year old virgins in your nexus T shirts*, what shocked me even more was when I found out some of you don't even have cable you download it every week..
> 
> ahaha I can just imagine you watching it online and posting your disgust about Cena winning the main event again, *Pathetic, try going out and getting laid.*.


Now let's see the first time you tried talking about D Bryan:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/563949-michael-cole-daniel-bryan.html#post10023584



> Daniel Bryan is a nerd don't know why the IWC jerks off over him, I can't believe they let this nerd win money in the bank I was shocked.
> 
> Cole is awesome love the way he constantly buries him every week


Seems like a typical post from someone who doesn't like Daniel Bryan. Let's see what he has to say to the people who do.



> *Daniel Bryan sucks he is a geek/nerd, probably why a lot of the IWC likes him because they can relate to him. He looks like a jobber..*


Are we starting to see a pattern here? Now let's look at a thread he started in August.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/566719-daniel-bryan-overrated-nerd.html#post10101946

Now in the thread he gets called a troll a couple of times. Not unusual considering most hate threads created by poster with low post counts tend to be rejoiners/trolls. The thread seems like a normal conversation that's had on the internet. Then 10 pages after his last post, Reaper of Death says everyone is riding Daniel Bryan's dick. He discusses boxing and MMA, says Daniel Bryan and his fans are facepalms, and then post the comment below as his last post in the thread.



> How good was it to see this Nerd get squashed by Wade Barret at Summerslam, haha Bryan is so weak ADR made him tap easily on smackdown because ADR is a respectable MITB winner and Champion.
> 
> *To all the Daniel Bryan fan boys*:flip
> 
> He will never be on the same level as guys like Cena, Orton, Batista & future world champion John Morrison.


If one looks at Reaper of Death's post history, he has a history of doing what he accuses Daniel Bryan marks of doing. He insults them and tries to "school" them. He's a troll.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WWE limits everyone's work.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> WWE limits everyone's work.


You would think they limit Bryan work than say utanga who knows very little. To reduce accidents and to fit the wwe style of wrestling.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

lol reaper looks foolish for thinking jomo is a future world champ!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Christiangotcrewed said:


> *You would think they limit Bryan work than say utanga who knows very little.* To reduce accidents and to fit the wwe style of wrestling.


come again


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope not........ I haven't been watching smackdown since they started booking henry like shit. Now d.b is champ i have even less reason to watch

It's not all to do with booking mind you. I have to watch smackdown on stream and it's on at a shitty time for me. So i never get around to watching it anymore. I'll make sure i watch it next week though thats for sure though


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> come again


I said that they would tame people like cm punk and bryan that have moves you don't see in the e like pepsi plunge and all the crazy submissions that Bryan knows alot more compared to the likes of david otunga who barely knows how to do a clothes line and scoop slam.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's just the way the company works. I'll live with it. Not like it completely ruins the work that guys like Punk or Danielson can do.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> It's just the way the company works. I'll live with it. Not like it completely ruins the work that guys like Punk or Danielson can do.


Lol maybe not Bryan but defenetly cm botch. Ive seen his roh work and his work rate has drop more than three times than Bryan has. Ill give Bryan that hes one hell of a wrestler.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I have no objections with Punk's in ring work since joining. It took him a few years before he was given enough time to have that real breakout great match, but he got it done. Hard to believe it all started with Jeff Hardy too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Would a move like the pepsi plunge be tolerated in the WWE? It's like a pedigree off the top rope right?


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> I have no objections with Punk's in ring work since joining. It took him a few years before he was given enough time to have that real breakout great match, but he got it done. Hard to believe it all started with Jeff Hardy too.


Another guys that is a bad wrestler but has main evented due to his overness. It only takes the right match or moment to catapult someone for the wrong guy to feud in to derail your momentum like a big show.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Would a move like the pepsi plunge be tolerated in the WWE? It's like a pedigree off the top rope right?


No, because it's a pedigree and that's HHH's move.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> From this thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/559760-my-true-story-live-raw-event-sydney.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you seem really intelligent and must have a busy life, thank god you did some investigating because anyone who doesn't like Daniel Bryan must be suspicious your a real hero to your internet buddies. LOL fucking loser get a life.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Would a move like the pepsi plunge be tolerated in the WWE? It's like a pedigree off the top rope right?


It would fuck up his knees so i am glad he does not perform that move anymore.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> No, because it's a pedigree and that's HHH's move.


LOL, I meant more along the lines of being safely executed.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


> It would fuck up his knees so i am glad he does not perform that move anymore.


Plus that shit looks more credible than his gts it would have to be his finisher and not a regular move if wwe allowed it.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Christiangotcrewed said:


> Plus that shit looks more credible than his gts it would have to be his finisher and not a regular move if wwe allowed it.


KENTA does a better gts that looks like it legit hurts.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


> KENTA does a better gts that looks like it legit hurts.


That's because it does.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Reaper of Death said:


> Wow you seem really intelligent and must have a busy life, thank god you did some investigating because anyone who doesn't like Daniel Bryan must be suspicious your a real hero to your internet buddies. LOL fucking loser get a life.


Kinda rich calling someone a loser when you have a signature calling a television character a nerd and you constantly get legit mad at them for succeeding in a scripted show, don't you think?


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Cactus said:


> Kinda rich calling someone a loser when you have a signature calling a television character a nerd and you constantly get legit mad at them for succeeding in a scripted show, don't you think?


lol


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: For people saying Bryan should turn heel*

Let him fail as a face before failing as a heel


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cactus said:


> Kinda rich calling someone a loser when you have a signature calling a television character a nerd and you constantly get legit mad at them for succeeding in a scripted show, don't you think?


He's too dumb to realise how idiotic he truly is.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Okay enough of this. No more. Flamers have/will be dealt with and as for the rest of you if I see people getting off-topic like this in the future warnings will be going out.


----------

